#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل هو صندوق باندورا الأسطورى !!!!

## اليمامة

*
"على هامش الصندوق الإنتخابى.."

فى فترة من أشد فترات الوطن احتداماً ..ومرحلة هى الأحرج على الإطلاق..وحول تداعيات الحقائق الفوضوية الملتوية التى تكشفها كل يوم المؤسسة السياسية الصندوقية اللولبية ..وجدت نفسى أرتطم فجأة  بالأرض ربما بفعل القصور الذاتى العنيف من جراء صدمة  المراوغة التى تلقيتها فى الأيام الأخيرة على إثر لعبة السياسة والديمقراطية الوهمية التى تلعبها علينا السلطة الموقرة  لأفيق من زهوة الأمل الجميلة التى أحاول أن أستبصر بها دائماً ما حولى أنا وغيرى ممن يستهويهم التفاؤل والأمل عندما لا يوجد خيار آخر !!!!

توقفت طويلاً أمام السياسية الحلزونية ..وفنون الماكيير المذهلة التى أثبتت لعبة السياسة براعتها فى آدائها !!!
ولشد ما استرعى انتباهى فكرة هذا الصندوق العجيب الذى تفتقت عنه أذهان دعاة الديمقراطية والحرية ليجعلا منه ما يشبه صندوق الدنيا..على طريقة أسطورة "باندورا" اليونانية الجميلة عندما استعصت عليها إرادتها لتفتح بيديها الصندوق الذى لطالما حذروها منه لتطلق على الدنيا كل شرورها وآثامها !!

والحقيقة أن هذا الصندوق لا يتشابه فى محتواه الخطير مع أى صندوق آخر على مر التاريخ وعلى وجه الأرض..ولا حتى  يضاهى صناديق على بابا والأربعين حرامى المليئة بالكنوز..ودهب وياقوت ومرجان ..!

بل أحسب  أنه من فضائل القول هنا  لو وصفناه  بأنه أثمن وأروع صناديق الأرض جميعها إذ تتموضع داخله حياة الإنسان..والطريق..والتاريخ..والمستقبل ..عندئذ تكون لخطورته وضع آخر على مستوى الحياة نفسها والبشرية والمصير ..

ولأجل هذه الحصرية التى يتمتع بها هذا الصندوق صمموه ليجعلوا من مظهره مظهر جذاب ..مفتن..يجذبك إليه دون أن تنبس ببنت شفة..وكأنه الصندوق المسحور الذى سيحل كل مشاكلك فى الدنيا..وهل بإمكانك أن تنبس وقتها...إعترف ..كن شجاع  !!!

لا يمكن أن تفعل إزاء كنوزه سوى الصمت..والتجلى !!

أمجبر أخاك أم بطل؟
تعرفون..

دعونا نسهب فى التغنى بجماله..نعم هو من هذه النوعية الفريدة الشديدة الجلال والجمال..منظره يثير البهجة فى النفوس المحتشدة من حوله فيدلوا داخله بدلوهم المُقّدر المُعتبر..هذا الداخل الذى هو  حفنة من كل الأمراض الإجتماعية الموجودة..كذب على تسلط على إدعاء على تظاهر على نفاق على جشع على إغواء..شرور وأكاذيب هى محتوى هذا الصندوق الرائع الذى يعتبر رمزًا مقدسا للنزاهة والحرية وأقصى الوصول إلى أعلى مراتب الديمقراطية التى عرفتها البشرية..

جمال هذا الرمز الحضارى فى بعض المجتمعات لا يعنى سوى الجشع والنهم البشرى فى نزعته نحو التملك والتسيد والتسلط..ونوع آخر من المراوغة والتحكم فى مقاليد الأمور والدنيا..رمز ممسك فى يديه كل خيوط اللعبة فيحركها وقتما يشاء وعندما لا يشاء..ضاحكاً من خلف الستار على المهذلة ..المسلسل الهزلى الممل المُعاد.. 

عندما يتصور صاحب الصندوق  أنه أقوى لدرجة تستعصى على الهزيمة والهدم والدحر والموت..
وهو المسكين الذى  لا محالة ميت وزائل وربما بين طرفة عين وانتباهتها..

الصندوق الإنتخابى..


مفتاح الجنة الرمادية..الترابية..الموهومة..
رمز الديمقراطية والحرية..
العار الإنسانى الذى تتقدم له البشرية فى رحلة مضيها الغبية..

فم ضيق من المقدمة..يبدو ممطوط برغم جموده..ربما ليسع كل الأكاذيب والتمثيليات والتلفيقات التى لابد وأن تنزلق منه وقت اللزوم مهما كان حجمها..وفتحة أوسع بكثير من المؤخرة حتى يسهل الإخراج !!!
شفاف رائق ..ألانه يرتبط بالشفافية !!!!

ممتعة هى رحلة مراقبة وضع الأكذوبة من خلف زجاجه الشفاف ..من فمه الضيق لتستقر بجوار أخواتها من الأكذوبات أو الأضحوكات الأخرى علينا !!!

كم تبدو وقتها الشفافية رائعة..تلك التى فى واد والصندوق فى واد آخر..فلا علاقة فعلية بين الزجاج هنا والشفافية..وحسناً فعلوا هو هذا الفصل بين الزجاج وشفافيته وذلك  حتى لا يحدث بين الزجاج والشفافية غواية لا أخلاقية لا قدر الله تقلب لهم موازيين الأمور على رأسهم..!

المثير للشجن عندما نصدق..وعندما يحلم  البسطاء ..ويلعب الأمل لعبته فى قلوب الطيبين ونتصور جميعاً أن هذا الصندوق قادر على أن يسع أحلامنا كلها ويحتويها..نظل نعتقد بلا يأس أن فتحته الضيقة فتحة عادلة لا تمرر سوى أحلامنا الجميلة..ويبدو التناقض شىء يدعو للأسى  ..ما بين الحُلم والضيق..عندما لا يعرف الضيق معنى للحُلم..ويتعرف بمصداقية على أكوام الأكاذيب الهائلة عوضاً..

وأتعجب..كيف يحيا الحُلم فى مرتع الكذب والشرهذا ويقاوم!!

أهو الأمل ؟

يالنا من شعب مثابر وصابر ومسالم ... ومخلص للنهاية !!

"حول معنى الإنتخاب.."

أعود لأتأمل..وكم يُعيينى التأمل..وكم هو مرهق عندما يكشف لى عن خيالات لا أعرف ساعتها هل هى الأوهام المزدانة بالألوان أم هى التصورات المرضية أم هى الصورة الحقيقية التى لا تخصنى وحدى..ولكنها تخص أمة بأكملها..؟

مُت أكثر من مرة وأنا أحاول أن أستوضح تلك الدافعية الشرسة لدى البعض على حب السطة والسطوة وممارسة القهر والقمع..وفى كل مرة أكتشف حجم الغباء الذى ينثرونه على عقولنا وحياتنا ومساحة ممتدة لا نهائية  من الوطن..كيف يحسبونها..لا أفهم..أو ليس فى قلبهم أى معنى ليقين ما..وراحة للفؤاد والروح عندما يأمنا للضمير..!!!

أى حقائق ثابته تلك التى يتوهمونها لأنفسهم وكل شىء يزول ويتبدل ولا يبق على وضعه مهما حاولوا مع نواميس الكون..!

هذه المرة كدت أجن وأنا آتساءل عن مدى استحقاقية المسألة نفسها لدرجة هذا الصراع المحموم والمتاجرة بالظلم الموغل فى السواد على حساب زمن سغيب ولن يتبق من آثاره أى شىء سوى ذكرى وعذاب!..

تأملت فيما وراء الكلمة "الإنتخاب"..

وحاولت أن أمسك المعنى التجريدى كعادتى للكلمة..هذا المعنى الذى يفتحنى على الكون فأقيس المفردة عليه..على امتداده ورحابته حتى لا يضيق أفقى ولا تنكمش ذاتى على الضيق..وتنفتح على كل الكون لأستشعر رحابة وموضوعية بمعنى اللا تملك ..واللا تشبث..

ولم أجد  للإنتخاب سوى معنى التوافق والتكيف..لا المعنى العصرى المتساقط من مخلفات الحرية والديمقراطية..

هو الترتيب الغريزى الفطرى العقلانى الذى يقوم به الإنسان نحو خلق كيان اجتماعى آمن له فى المجتمع والعالم بآسره..

الإنتخاب..الذى يعنى حرية الإختيار والخصوصية الذاتية التى ترتب الشخصية بكل تداخلاتها العائلية والفردية..

هو الحاجة لكى يكون الفرد منا منضم لغيره..وفى هذا الإنضمام ..يمارس فعل الكشف.إذ يندمج ويتلاقى وتصاغ مفرادته الشخصية فى إطار يوفر لها التآزر والتفاهم والعمل لا التباعد وملاقاة المجهول..
حالة الإستقرار النسبى القابل للمعايشة والتكامل مع النقائض..مع السلبيات والإيجابيات..فهما لابد وموجودتان ولكن يلزمهما توافق متفاعل ..هذا الذى يكفل مدخلاته مخرجاته بشكل نسبى معقول لا يشترط أن يكون متوازن ومتناظر..ولكن آمن ومتكيف..

هل نفهم حقاً معنى الإنتخاب حكاماً ومواطنيين؟
هل نحن شعب قادر على الإنتخاب أصلاً ؟
هل نحن مستحقينه أم أن أفضل وضعية لنا هى ما يحدث وقائم بالفعل؟
ربما..لو تحررنا من احساسنا بالحاجة لقدرنا..
ربما لو تحررنا من احساسنا بالخوف لفعلنا
ربما لو كان لدينا من الأمل طاقة تكفى للتحريك لثورنا
ربما لو كنا نستطيع أنفسنا ما أبقينا على الأوهام تنهش كرامتنا وسكتنا..ولكننا لم نعد قادرين ربما على أنفسنا نفسها..الروح من جديد التى تعنى أن نكون مريدين ومهتمين ومكترثين..
ربما لو كنا فى مجتمع آخر يتعايش مع  ماضيه وتاريخ حضارته عن حق ويتعلم من دروس الماضى..ينبذ التسلط والسيادة والسلطوية التى ترعرع عليها..وتحرر من قيد المنصرم  والفائت الذى يُخضع ويُذعن ويُرهب ويُعرقل قفزة  الخطوة نحو الأمام ..ربما لو أستطعنا كل ذلك لأردنا..

أعود لآتساءل ..هل نحن قادرون على الإنتخاب فى أعدل الظروف..؟
هل نحن قادرون على الفصل بين الدعايا والإغواء المغرضيين والإستجابة لهما ليس بضعف الضمير أحياناً؟

من هؤلاء القادرون على ممارسة حق الإنتخاب..الحق الطبيعى فى الحياة ؟
أيرتبط هذا باشتراطات معين مثلاً؟
من هم أصحاب القرار والإختيار؟

هل الغربيون بالفعل وحدهم القادرين على هذا الفعل كما نتصور؟ وهل بالفعل ينتخبون كما قال الله..هل الإنتخابات الغربية البراقة عادلة واستطاعت أن تنفلت من الدعايا الرأسمالية والمؤسسات الدينية العنصرية التى تخضعها بذكاء؟

كيف يمارس الفرد الإنتخاب ومتى يتم الثقة فى صوته؟
كيف نمارس حريتنا..ومتى؟
وكيف يجب أن تدار العملية الإنتخابية؟
هل ما يجرى هو منتهى العدالة حتى لو أحكمنا تلك العملية..الإنتخاب؟

الإشكالية الكبرى عندما لا تبدو الإنتخابات غير كافية لإتمام عملية الإختيار الحر..وربما لأن إجراءتها تتطلب العديد من الحريات الأساسية التى تعمل كضمان لنزاهتها..

هل معنى الديمقراطية هو عدد الأفراد الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم بشكل اعتيادى فى عملية تحكيم سيادى وقيادى تحت السيطرة والإغواء ؟
هل الذى يفوز بالإنتخابات بالفعل هو المرشح من قبل الشعب..كل الشعب؟
هل الإنتخابات فى أعدل حالاتها تحقق نظام اجتماعى وسياسى ناجح ومتوازن قائم بالفعل على الشفافية والإختيار الحر ؟

كلها أسئلة مترادفة أحتاج لأن أسمع عنها منكم ما يروى ظمأى للمعرفة..

ثم لو نظرنا لناحية الغرب وأخذنا المجتمع الأمريكى على سبيل المثال وبرغم أنه  مجتمع من وجهة نظرى الخاصة مجتمع  كولاجى..مجتمع  موزاييكى لو صح التوصيف ...أقول أراه مجتمع مستحدث ..حتى أننى لا أريد أن أقول الشعب الأمريكى..لأنه ليس كذلك وإنما هو مجتمع يمثل كل شعوب الأرض من المهاجرين والباحثين والهاربين من شظف الديكتاتورية والتسلط..فى رحلة البحث عن الحرية حتى ولو فى معناها المنفلت..فالإنسان يرضى بالإنفلات بالمقارنة بالتسلط لأنه سيكون رقيب نفسه وليس سجينها....

أعيد .. برغم أنه كذلك..مجتمع من هنا وهناك ..إلا أنه يطبق الديمقراطية كما أرادها لنفسه بمعناها الغربى حتى ولو كانت مجرد تسوية لا عميقة تماماً بينه وبين أفراده..حتى ولو كانت حرية راضخة لدعاوى الرأسمالية والنفوذ..والسلطات الدينية..

لأنه فى النهاية الشعب هو من يختار..فى النهاية تُكفل عملية الديمقراطية إختيار حر حتى ولو صُرفت ملايين الدولارات على حملاتها الإنتخابية الدعائية ..يتغير الحاكم لاغنى عن ذلك ..وكل من يحاول أن يقف ضد إرادة هذا الشعب  يلفظه بعيداً  فى مزبلة التاريخ..

تحرر الزنوج من التفرقة العنصرية..حرروا أنفسهم بأنفسهم..ليس بمعسول الكلام والأوهام والوعود الزائفة..ليس بالإختلاف فى اللون وفى الرأى الذى لا يفسد للود قضية ويبقى على الأوضاع المخادعة..وإنما بالثورة ..الثورة التى تتعدى كثيرا حدود معنى الإختلاف المذعن..

انظروا كيف هى حالة الزنوج اليوم فى أمريكا؟

من كان يتصور أنهم سيندمجوا هكذا فى المجتمع الأمريكى بالديمقراطية حتى ليصبح رئيس الولايات المتحدة المريكية رجل زنجى بعد عقود طويلة من الصراع وبعد أن كان مجرد الإعتراف بالزنجى فى أمريكا درب من دروب المستحيل؟

لماذا كل الدنيا تتطور وتتخلص من عيوبها برغم  أنهم أقل شأناُ منا ولا يرتقول لتاريخنا وماضينا وترابطنا..ونبقى نحن؟

لماذا يتقدموا هم ونتراجع نحن؟

"اشكالية الوضع الراهن"

مازلت بخيالى أحاول أن أتصور وأتوقع ما الذى يمكن أن يحدث بعد أيام قليلة..وآتساءل بينى وبين نفسى حول صحة أن اليوم الذى عشته هو أفضل ما يمكن أن يحدث لى فى حين أن اليوم الذى لم أحياه بعد قد يحمل كل الخطر ..هل يا ترى اليوم هو أفضل من القادم..هو الأفضل على الإطلاق..أم أن القادم يحمل لنا المفآجات السارة؟

فى الشهر المقبل ستجرى عملية الإنتخابات التى ينتظرها الجميع..وهذه المرة ليست  كمثيلاتها فى المرات السابقة  ..فالتفكير فيها والتعامل معها بموضوعية وجدية يبدو لى وكأنه أصبح مسألة مصير..لم يعد مجرد ترفاً خاضع للإختيار..بل إنه أصبح ضرورة  حتمية لابد وعلى إثرها أن يقرر الشعب مصيره..
كيف نتعامل مع الماضى من هذا المنطلق..كيف نضعه نصب أعيننا حتى لا نكرر المهزلة ونضم خطأ جديد آخر إلى زمرة أخطاءنا الراهنة..وياله من خطأ هذه المرة !

فهذه المرة كما يستشعر الجميع بالتأكيد هى  مرة فارقة ..ستتحدد على أساسها حقب وسياسات ومصائر..مرة قد لا نستطيع العودة إليها أو لا نقدر على الإنطلاق منها من جديد..لابد وأن نتوخى الحذر لأننا عما قليل سوف نقف على أعتاب قفزة ربما تنقلنا ووطننا نقلة أخرى مغايرة تماماً..

وكيف يكون الحذر هنا..وكيف نتعامل..كيف نتصرف بعد الوضع السياسى الراهن وما حدث مؤخراً؟
الحقيقة أننى قرأت مؤخراً عن دعاوى تطالب بمقاطعة العملية الإنتخابية برمتها وعدم المشاركة فيها من الأساس بعد الأحداث الأخيرة التى أفصحت عن النوايا..ولم أستطيع حتى الآن أن أحدد موقفى من تلك المقاطعة تماما وإن كنت أميل لها..وأحيانا أخرى أجد نفسى أصرخ بضرورة المشاركة التى على  طول عمرى  كنت أنادى بها وأرجوها وأفعلها..

إذا نظرنا ملياً إلى مسألة المقاطعة هذه قد نلتمس بعض الأعذار التى بالفعل قد تجعل منها ددعوة منطقية للغاية..

فعملية الإنتخابات هذه تبدو لعبة مدروسة مقننة سواء شاركنا أم لا.. فالنتائح تبدو محسومة من البداية ومخطط لها جيداً فى ظل حالة الطوارىء والأحكام العرفية والنوايا الخفية المضمرة التى تسود البلاد..والشىء الذى  كان سيجعل من ميزان الحكم معقولاً بنسبة ما هو وجود إشراف قضائى دولى..وهذا بالطبع لم ولن يتحقق..
ثم أين هى الأحزاب النشطة المدنية التى تمارس أنشطها ..مع العلم أنه برغم الفقر الملحوظ فى نشاط المجتمعات المدنية فى الدول العربية عموما إلا أن القليل النشط منها جمدوه..وهذا ما حدث مؤخراً..اختفت بعض الصحف والأقلام والبرامج..أحزاب معروفة تم السيطرة عليها سيطرة كاملة..والشىء المذهل هذه المرة هو إختلاق معارضات وهمية مزيفة ظهرت لتؤدى دور المعارض للحكومة على أكمل وجه وهى مداهنات المؤسسة السياسية  المعروفة والتى تجيد لعبتها كتمثيلية سخيفة مكشوفة تلعب فيها هذا المعارضات المؤجرة الوهمية دور الكومبارس..

ناهيك عن قمع الشارع المصرى والتكتم والمصادرة الصحفية والدعايا الإعلامية التى توجه أنظار الناس نحو الوجهة المطلوبة بشكل أكثر بريقاً وإغراء ..بشكل مدروس ..هى لعبة الدعايا التى أصبحت تحكم معظم الصفقات السياسية والإقتصادية مؤخراً..

يبدو كل شىء وكأنه مطبوخ من قبل..وهاهى الطبخة أوشكت على النضج وعما قليل ستؤكل..
يدعوننا لنتذوق..يا للفيلم الشديد الإسفاف والهبوط !!!!

هل من المنطقى أن نشارك فى ممارسة الخدعة على أنفسنا؟
هل من المنطقى أن ننزلق فى هذه المشاركة التى تعتبر سقطة أخلاقية وخطيئة تاريخية ..هى الضربة القاضية لكياننا الذى أوشك على أن يتفتت؟
وهل من المنطقى كذلك ألا نشارك؟
أيهما نختار؟
من هنا سيشارك فى الإنتخابات بعد كل ما جرى ؟
من سيذهب ليمارس إتقان الخديعة فى أوضح صورها على نفسه؟

ما رأيكم ..أخبروووونى أين هو المنطق ؟

وهل نجازف بدخول تلك اللعبة البرجماتية من الطراز الأول..هل ندع الواقع يفرض علينا طول الوقت نفسه وحقيقتة دون أى تحرى منا ولا سلوك؟

أين شرعية هذا النظام الذى يدعونا للإقتراع وهو يدوس على المثقفين الحقيقيين ..رواد المسيرة النهضوية فى أى أمة؟

ألا يبدو الأمر سخيفاً ومستفزاً وكأنهم "بيلبسونا العمة" ويضحكون على مناظرنا ونحن على الجانب الآخر مشاركين فعاليين ومستمتعين ..نقوم بمهامنا على أكمل وجه ؟

من سيشارك؟
أنفعل أم لا نفعل؟

آه..تعبت 
ومازال الصندوق يحيرنى ..
يبقى جاثم أمام عينى متحكم فى مصائرنا بكل شروره وأكاذيبه
هل من مفر!!!



ملحوظة: موش عارفة ليه هنا افتكرت أغنية من أحب الأغنيات لقلبى ..أغنية من أول لمسة لمنير..قلبت عليا المواجع..حسيتها بطعم الوطن..يمكن شوفت فيها مصر..ممكن





*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نشارك ام لا نشارك ؟*
*طب ايه رايك يا ندى نجيبها من الاخر*
*شاركت ام لم اشارك ما هي النتيجة النهائية لانتخابات مجلس الشعب ؟*
*فوز الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي بالاغلبية سواء كانت اغلبية بسيطة او اغلبية نسبية او اغلبية مطلقة* 
*هذه ليست سلبية مني و لا تنبوءا بما سيحدث* 
*و انما قد جلبت لك النتيجة من الكنترول* 
*و نتيجة الكنترول نتيجة منطقية لماذا و لاي اسباب ؟*
*ساقول لك للاسباب التالية* 
*الغاء الاشراف القضائي* 
*طرد وكلاء و مندوبين المرشحين من اللجان عيني عينك*
*كام بوكس و عربية مدرعة واقفة امام اللجان اياها اللي بتشهد منافسة اي عضو مع اعضاء الحزب الوطني*
*مواعيد فتح و غلق باب الانتخاب*
*رؤساء اللجان و اعضائها من موظفي الدولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*البلطجة*
*عشان كده لازم كلنا يعرف النتيجة من الكنترول قبل ما تظهر في نشرة الاخبار*

*تعالي بقي نحسبها بطريقة تانية*
*كم عدد اعضاء مجلس الشعب* 
*هاقولك*
*عددهم*
*518 عضو و عضوة* 
*يتم دخولهم للمجلس كالاتي :*
*10 اعضاء يختارهم الرئيس*
*64 للمراة " الكوتة "* 
*يبقي كده عندنا اربعة و سبعين كرسي مضمونيين للحزب الوطني باقي كام*
*افولك باقي 444 كرسي*
*منهم 60 كرسي للمستقلين اللي بيتحولوا بقدرة قادر للحزب الوطني* 
*يبقى كده ضمن الحزب الوطني 134 مقعد بمجلس الشعب بدون اي مجهود*
*بدون بلطجة*
*بدون تزوير*
*بدون* 
*بدون*
*راجع تاني*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من رأيى اننا نشارك يا ندى 
مهما كان هناك شبه يقين عندنا كلنا بالنتائج وانها لصالح الحزب الوطنى 
وتعالى نبص للموضوع من منظور اخر ...
مجرد مشاركتنا هاتزرع جوانا اننا بنمارس حق والحق حتى لو بناخده منقوص افضل مليون مرة من تركة كلية والتنازل عنه والكارثة انه بيكون بملأ ارادتنا كمان ....مشكلتنا فى مصر اللى هى سبب كل كوارثنا الحالية تقريبا اننا بنعتمد على غيرنا... يخططلنا ويسنلنا قوانين ويفكرلنا فى حل مشاكلنا لازم نكون مسئولين من حد وبنعتمد عليه اعتماد كلى .....من زماااااااااان اوى تركنا الدفة فى ايدين حكامنا وكل اللى عندنا اننا نقول الحاكم دا وحش والحاكم دا كويس طب ما هو احنا  اللى سيبنا كل حاجة لأهواء الحكام من غير رقابة ولا محاسبة مننا كشعب حسسناهم اننا ملكهم ويكفينا اقل القليل منهم مجرد كلمة حلوة بترضينا وتنسينا كوااااارث لازم نحاسب المسئولين عنها احنا شعب عاطفى بس مش لازم نكون عاطفيين لدرجة السذاجة ...!!! لازم  ننتخب لان اولا دا حقنا ثانيا عشان لو حصلت تجاوزات وتزوير يبقى هايتم اكيد بصعوبة شديدة واكيد هاتفلت تصرفات من الحزب الحاكم تحرجه قدام العالم ... قدرنا نكون ضحية لهذا الحزب لكن مش لازم ابدا نكون ضحية سهلة لان صعوبة الموضوع هايخليهم يترددوا  اكتر من مرة قبل تكراره تانى ضدنا ...لازم ننتخب يا ندى حتى لو عارفين النتيجة وعارفين اللى هايحصلنا بس مش لازم ابدا نخليه يحصلنا بسهولة ...
تحياتى للموضوع الحيوى والهام...،،

----------


## nova_n

أختى ندى

موضوع مهم وضرورى موضوع الانتخابات رغم كل اللى بيتقال عليه
انا من رايى اننا نشارك حتى لو مشاركتنا تحصيل حاصل
بردة نشارك لو اليوم مالهاش نتيجة أكيد بكرة هيكون لها نتيجة
ومشوار الميل بيبدأ بخطوة ولازم بردة نشوف نصف الكوب المليان
لازم يكون لنا دور حتى لو غيرنا حب يلغيه
مش عارفه ده رايى يمكن اكون متقائلة شوية لكن انا باميل للتفاؤل
شكرا يا ندى

نوفا

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 ازيك يا ندى   
 السؤال المحير نشارك أم لا نشارك 

 والنتيجة المعروفة بشكل مسبق سواء شاركنا او لم نشارك فهى محسومة  
 خاصة و أن الجهات المعنية قد أدركت الدرس جيدا و أعتقد أنها احكمت كل ثغرات العبة 
 ولن يكون هناك أى مجال لتكرار ما حدث في الدورة الماضية من مفاجآت للنظام الحاكم من نتائج المراحل الأولى مما جعل منهم مثل الزوجة التى تزوج عليها زوجها الذي كانت تضمنه مثل الخاتم في الاصبع ولكن الزوج المقهور الغلبان الطهقان اول من تجرأت على مغازلته هرع اليها بغض النظر عن معرفته بها او حبه لها او ادراكه عيوبها من مميزاتنها لكنه القهر والكبت ومحاولة  الانتقام باى شكل من الاشكال وقد كان في نتيجة المراحل الانتخابية متمثلا في الأصوات التى حصدها مرشحوا الاخوان المسلمين مما ادى بالحكومة للتكشير عن انيابها في اخر مرحلة 
 لانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه 

 وعليه فقد تم اعداد العدة للدورة القادمة والنتيجة محسومة ومجهزة بنسبة 99.999999999999 
 لكن يبقى هذا الواحد من العشرة او المئة او الألف أو من المليون فقد تنقلب الموازين والاحتمال الأبعد يكون هو الواقع قد يكون كلام نظرى وشبه مستحيل في ظل الأوضاع الحالية والمناخ المفروض لكن يبقى أنه شبه مستحيل وليس مستحيل 



 ورغم كل ما هو واقع وما هو شبه محسوم ورغم تجاربي السابقة في ممارسة التجربة الانتخابية والمغامرات التى لم يعد في الامكان تكرارها من تحمل لمطاردات  مجندى الأمن والتعرض للغازات المسيلة للدموع خصوصا انها بتحرق في الزور بشكل غبي جدا  يعنى والجرى بقى في اطراف البلد وفي النهاية لم احظى بفرصة دخول اللجنة الانتخابية لا انا ولا غيري  


 رغم كل دا  فانا مش هاسيب صوتى يا ندى حتى لو مش هيفرق في النتيجة لكن من حقي انى على الاقل ادخل و اديه لأحسن الوحشين زى ما بيقولوا ما هو من الاساس مفيش مناخ  يخرج ممثل عن الشعب لان الشعب نفسه لسه ما يعرفش يعنى ايه حرية وازاى يمارسها والافراد اللي بخرجوا لتمثيل الشعب هم من نفس العينة  

 مش هاطول عليكي  
 انا هاروح وادخل ان شاء الله ومؤكد الموضوع هيكون سهل ولا فيه قنابل ولا جرى ولا مطاردات  لان الحكاية متهندسة ومتقسمة ومتأمنة فانا هاروح واستخدم حقي اللي اكيد مش في مكانه السليم لكن مش هاسيب لهم صوتى علشان يبقى من النسبة بتاعتهم 

 هاخلى صوتى ضمن 0.000000000000000000001 
 المهم ما يبقاش ضمن 99.99999999999999999999

 واكيد هييجي يوم والنسب تتقارب لحد ما تتبادل الاماكن إن شاء الله 


 هاستخدم حقي واستخدم صوتى يا ندى واروح انتخب إن شاء الله

----------


## فاضــل

لازم نشارك و بجدية و حزم و إصرار

السلطة يهمها بقاء مقاليد الأمور بيدها و كلما ازددنا سلبية كلما مكناها من تحقيق مرادها و استتباب الأمر لها 

السلطة لعبت معنا لعبة الخمس قرود

و هي لعبة على قدر بساطتها على قدر فعاليتها

خمس قرود في قفص

تم وضع إصبع موز خارج القفص و لكن في متناول يد اي قرد يمد يده

مد القرد الأول يده ليأخذ إصبع الموز و لكنه قبل أن يلمس الموز فوجيء بصعقة كهرباء (كانت معده له سلفا ليصعق بها بمجرد مد يده لأخذ الموز)

انفجر القرد الأول في الصراخ نتيجة للألم الذي أحس به و الأربعة الآخرون يحملقون فيه

تم سحب القرد الأول من القفص و استبداله بقرد جديد

حاول القرد الجديد مد يده لأخذ الموز ففوجيء بالقرود الأربعة الباقية تصرخ و تقفز و تشير إليه ليسحب يده

تم استبدال قردين من الأربعة بقردين آخرين 

حاول القرد الجديد مد يده مرة أخرى لأخذ الموز فصرخ القردان الباقيان من المجموعة الأولى و صرخ على صراخهما القردان الجديدان 

تم استبدال القردين القديمين بآخرين جديدين

حاول القرد معاودة مد يده خارج القفص فصرخ القردان المتبقيان و صرخ على صراخهما القردان الجديدان 

تم استبدال القرد الذي كان يمد يده بقرد جديد 

حاول القرد الجديد مد يده لأخذ الموز فصرخ الأربعة قرود دفعة واحدة (رغم أن أحدا منهم لم يرى ما حدث للقرد الذي صعق) 

تم إضافة قرد سادس

حاول القرد السادس مد يده لأخذ الموز فصرخ الخمسة الأوائل و حاولوا منعه رغم أن احدا منهم لم ير ما حدث للقرد الأول الذي صعق

و هكذا هي اللعبة .. التخويف و العزوف و الذي تنتقل عدواه من واحد إلى الآخر حتى و لو لم يعايش التجربة المؤلمة 

و بالتالي فإما أن نلعب دور القرود باستسلامنا للسلبية و العزوف عن المشاركة

و إما أن نلعب دور البشر الذين تعلموا أن السلوك الإنساني سلوك مكتسب يمكن تعلمه و يمكن تعديله و 

بالتالي نحافظ على حقوقنا و نبذل الجهد في سبيل الحصول عليها حيث أنه ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

عارفه ياندى

ده كان سؤال هسأله فى الحوار

عارفه ليه لانى مابين نارين الإيجابيه والسلبيه

إحيانا أقول من الضرورى المشاركه كنوع من الإيجابيه ونوع من الوجود الإنسانى لنا

حتى لو النتيجه معروفه مسبقا يكفينى انى أعلم ويكفيهم بمشاركتنا أن نعلمهم بأنها نتائج مزوره

لأن راى ورأيك وراى الاغلبيه هو رفضهم 

واحيانا اقول طيب ليه نشارك والنتائج معروفه مسبقا لكن راى المشاركه يكون هو الرأى الغالب لأنى دائما لا أميل إلى السلبيه

عارفه فى إنجلترا وفى الإنتخابات الأخيره

لفت نظرى شئ غريب

تم توزيع نسخه من الورقه الإنتخابيه على التلاميذ إبتداءا من المرحله الإبتدائيه ليدلو برأيهم

طبعا اصواتهم غير محسوبه ولكن هذه التجربه لتنشئة الطفل على الإيجابيه

 وإن دى بلده وده حق وواجب عليه

فى النهايه هشارك



موضوع روعه ندى

سَلم فكرك وقلمك

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى  " ندى " ..

  رد سريع باختصار .. و لى عودة إن شاء الله ..

     يجب علينا طبعاً أن نشارك  .. لأن عدم المشاركة سلبية تتيح لمن يريد التلاعب و التزوير أن يفعل ما يحلو له ..

 يجب أن نتكاتف ليصل صوتنا حتى إن استغرق هذا بعض الوقت .. يجب أن نتحلى بالإيجابية و التى بها ينصلح كل شىء لأنها تشمل الرقابة و المحاسبة ..

    و لعل صندوق  باندورا  يبتلع ما أخرجه .. فدائماً ما أتذكر هذا الصندوق ( صندوق باندورا ) ليس كصندوق الانتخابات ولكن عندما أشعر بالاختناق من الفساد و شرور المتحكمين فى بلادنا و أقدارها .. أشعر و كأنهم قد  خرجوا من ضمن ما خرج من هذا الصندوق من شر و أمراض و أضرار و أذى ..... إلخ ..


   تحياتى لكِ ندى و لى عودة بإذن الله قريباً جداً ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مساء الخيرات والمسرات ندي 
اولا اسمحيلي اقلك ان موضوعك جاء في وقته تماما فهو علي الاخر كان علي طرف القلم الايام الماضيه .. 
اسمحي لي اولا ان اتكلم عن دعوي المقاطعه التي انتشر صيتها في الفتره الاخيره في مصر " 

حين اقرا ياندي تصريحات المسؤلين في الحزب الوطني ((الديمقراطي)) التي تنادي بل وتتوسل الي المصريين ان ينزلو الي انتخابات البرلمانيه القادمه اسال تفسي ..
ماهذه الدعوه الايجابيه الشديده التي ان وجدت في كافه مجالات الحياه في مصر لتبدل الحال من اسوأ حال الي افضل حال ..  
ولماذا لااراها الا في الانتخابات ومباريات الكره في بعض الظروف 
يعني مثلا لماذا لاتكون الدعوه الصارخه هذه في محاربه الفقر والاميه بايدي سواعد شباب مصر 
مثلا لاتنطلق حملات المشروعات الصغيره مثلا حتي نعفي مصر من جبال الاموال الباهظه التي تذهب الي الصين لاستيراد عليه كبيرت وابر للخياطه وو .. 
اليست الدعوي المنطقيه ان تتوجه هنا  اولا ؟؟ 
والجواب انهم بحاجه الي من يقوم بتمثيل المشهد الاخير من العمليه الانتقاميه الانتخابيه .. 
لقد ابعد النظام ..القضاه عن الانتخابات 
ورفض الاشراف الدولي بحجه سياده مصر التي يقولون عنها ساده النظام بانها ستمس اذا حصل رقابه دوليه 
وحمايه قانون طوارئ ..وووو 
فلم يبق الا شيء واحد ..وهو المواطن الذي يدلي بصوته امام الجميع 
حتي يصرخ النظام بعاليه صوته امام المجتمعين العالمي والداخلي بان برلماننا برلمان حر كاعتي البرلمانات في العالم 
يمثل الشعب المصري  خير تمثيل... 
لذلك المواطن امامهم هو صاحب المشهد الاخير والاهم في تلك العمليه المرسومه بعنايه من اجل انتهاك حريات وحقوق المصريين 
 
لذا اري ان  المقاطعه هي الحل .. ولكن بشرط 
تلك المقاطعه لن تجدي اثرها الا اذا كانت جماعيه ..اي من كافه الاحزاب والتيارات الدينيه الاخري 
صحيح ان كثيرا جدا من المصريين ...كثيرون جدا لايذهبون الي الانتخابات بل ولا يملكون اصلا بطاقه انتخابيه .. 
وهذا موقف يدل علي اننا كشعب ..ليس لدينا ثقه فيما سيحدث باصواتنا الحره 
ولكن اقصد الاحزاب السياسيه في مصر ..الا تنزل بقوائم انتخابيه اذا ارادت خيرا للوطن فعلا .
ووقتها تخيلو ماذا سيصيب الحزب الحاكم من احراج امام العالم اجمع ..ماذا سيسبب لهم من انتقادات 
بالظبط عمليه تشبه سجين ..في غياهب المعتقلات يلاقي كل انواع التعذيب وصنوف الهوان وبعد ان كف صراخه وندءاته ولم يرجو حلا ..نجد انه امتنع عن الطعام ..كاضراب اخير وقتها نري جميعا ماذا اصاب المسؤلين من ذعر جراء امتناع السجين عن الطعام 
وكنت اسال نفسي ..هل بعد كل هذا العذاب والقسوه والتعسف ..ولا تتحرك نزعه ضمير واحده ..هل تقلقه عمليه الاضراب عن الطعام كل هذا القلق البالغ .؟؟ 
والاجابه انه نعم قلق واكثر من قلق لان الامتناع عن الطعام عمليه ستفتح عليه كثيرا من النار في العالم والصحافه العالميه والهيئات المدنيه الكبيره.. وجريمه سذاع صيتها في العالم الحر ..اخلاقيه قبل ان تكون قانونيه 
وهذه كتلك 
امتناع الاحزاب وهي الدعوه التي دعاها الدكتور محمد البرادعي ..كحل اخير طالما لم يستجب النظام الخاتكم لندائات الشفافيه والمصداقيه ..اصابت الحزب بالقلق البالغ اذا حققت الدعوي هدفها ..وكانت دعوتهم المتناقضه ..
الانتخاب والايجابيه ..مع انه في الاساس حرمنا من كافه ضمانات تلك الحريه  
ونري قيادات الحزب الكبار جدا الي حتي رئيس الحزب ..تصوره الكاميرات وهو يدلي بصوته في الانتخابات الصوريه 
وتخيلي معي مدي الاسئله الدوليه المحرجه التي ستخرج وتتسائل وتضع الوطني في موقف المتجبر والعدواني علي اراده شعب اما عيون العالم اجمع 
 في المحافل والفضائيات والجرائد 
التي ستتابع عن كثب سير الانتخابات في مصر فتجدي الخبر بانه 
لاانتخابات في مصر ومصر بها مقاطعه للحقوق السياسيه .. 
ماذا سيمثل هذا للنظام من حرج وكسوف امام العالم اجمع .. 
ربما يكون هذا سببا في بدايه نقله قانونيه دستوريه في مصر اتيه 
ولذا حين خرجت دعوي المقاطعه والعصيان المدني  
ظهر لنا في الكادر ..رئيس حزب الوفد (المعارض) واعلن قبل كافه الاحزاب والتيارات 
انه سينزل الانتخابات بقائمه يعلم جيدا انه لن ينجح منها احد سوي 1 او 2 في احسن الظروف ..
وجاء رئيس الحزب بالتوازي رئيسا لمجلس اداره الدستور الذي اطاح بالصحغي المعارض والشهير ..ابراهيم عيسي 
وهكذا دائما لاتنتهي كروت الحزب الحاكم في الظهور واحد تلو الاخر .. 
ولكنه بدلا من ان يكون رجل للحزب ليخدمه من الداخل 
جاء له دور خدمه الحزب ولكن من الخارج 
تعددت الاسباب ومنافقي الحزب يتعددون 

ولذا فان الكثيرون مستعدون لادار دور الكومبارس مقابل حفنه اموال او منصب او مصالح 

الاشكاليه في نظري  هنا تكمن في نقطه واحده 
ان المعارضه نفسها لم تتفق علي موقف ثابت 
مقاطعه ..ام  مشاركه 
هل ستشاركو يامعارضه مصر من جميع التيارات والتوجهات في الانتخابات ؟؟ 
هل ستتفقو علي شيء واحد ليصبح قرار قويا ذو ثقل ؟؟ 
الجواب .. لااحد يعرف ماذا سيحدث 
وهذا شيء مضحك ..مبكي في نفس الوقت 

نجد انه يخرج من يقول اننا سنشارك ولكن بشكل اقل عن ذي قبل 
وهو موقف مائع ..واذا كان له فائده فهو يصب في فائده الوطني  الذي بلا شك يسعده هذا الانقسام 

ولذا وبعد كل هذا ..اوقن حقا بجدوي المقاطعه وبوطئتها الخانقه علي النطام  اذا تحققت 
ولكن ارجو ان تكون جماعيه ..وهي لن تجدي اثرا الا اذا كانت جماعيه 
 
اما علي المستوي الشخصي ايضا فالمقاطعه حل مبدئي 
رغم يقيني بما قالته العزيزه جيهان محمد علي في ردها 
بل اني كنت واحدا من المؤيدين بشده بحقي في الانتخابات الي وقت قريب 
وكتبت في هذا فعلا 
ولكن بعد ذلك اصبحت اقتنع بشئ اخر 
ساعود الي الموضوع ثانيه اختي الكريمه خشيه التطويل الزائد فقط 

ارق تحياتي  
وخالص تحياتي علي الموضوع القيم 

دمتي ودامت ابداعاتك ياندي 
ولو انه هذه المره الابداع سياسي علي غير المتوقع 
 :36 3 5:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> * لماذا يتقدموا هم ونتراجع نحن؟*




فات جميع من شاركوا برأيهم فى هذا البحث التفصيلى الرائع للأخت اليمامة  الإجابة على هذا السؤال  الهام وأنحصرت مشاركاتهم *"نشارك أم لا نشارك"* فى إنتخابات معروف مسبقا نتائجها فى ظل نظام بوليسى عسكرى  إستبدادى يحضر حكام أجانب لتحكيم مباريات كرة القدم المحلية ويرفض تماما ورأسه ألف سيف وعلى جثتى مراقبين دوليين لمراقبة الإنتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية رغم أن مصر تشارك دوليا فى مراقبة الإنتخابات فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على سبيل المثال ولا الحصر ....و*عجبى*!

 



> «شهاب»: شروط ترشيح المستقلين للرئاسة صعبة.. والرقابة الدولية على الانتخابات *مساس بسيادتنا*





> شهاب: ندرس الموافقة على الرقابة الدولية للانتخابات رغم أنها تعنى اعترافاً حكومياً بـ«الغش»
> 
> كتب محمد عبدالقادر ومحمد غريب ١٢/ ٢/ ٢٠١٠
> 
> ***
> مفيد شهاب*



سيبكم من كل شئ *وأجيبوا أولا على السؤال التالى:*




> *
> 
> لماذا يتقدموا هم ونتراجع نحن؟
> 
> 
> *

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عارفه فى إنجلترا وفى الإنتخابات الأخيره
> 
> لفت نظرى شئ غريب
> 
> تم توزيع نسخه من الورقه الإنتخابيه على التلاميذ إبتداءا من المرحله الإبتدائيه ليدلو برأيهم
> 
> طبعا اصواتهم غير محسوبه ولكن هذه التجربه لتنشئة الطفل على الإيجابيه
> 
>  وإن دى بلده وده حق وواجب عليه
> ...


*
والسؤال هنا موجه للأمهات المصريات ماذا هو رد الفعل عندكن ؟!

أوعى يا واد مفعوص تتكلم فى موضوع زى ده دى الحيطان ليها ودان
أنت عاوز أبوك يروح ورا الشمس بسبب كلامك ده ....
إحنا ملناش فى المدعوقه السياسة ديت
إحنا ناس غلابه  وماشيين جنب الحيط*

*وعجبى!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لازم نشارك و بجدية و حزم و إصرار*
> السلطة لعبت معنا لعبة الخمس قرود
> 
> ا


 


ماذا تقدر أن تفعله  القرود فى 
دولة الضباع الكاسرة

الرافضة أن يشاركها أحد فى الحكم
أوحتى فى تداول السلطة
والمسيطرة أمنيا وبوليسيا وعسكريا


على كل صغيرة وكبيرة
وأحداث المحلة الكبرى قريبة

ويا ريت فى حد من المحلة
يحكيلنا عن اللى حصل فى بلدهم


*والسؤال الهام* *الآن*
 كم من الذين يطالبون بالمشاركة فى الإنتخابات
لديهم بطاقات إنتخاب
ومش كان من باب أولى
وحفاظا على شفافية ونزاهة الإنتخابات
أن تكون الإنتخابات بالرقم القومى
ومن خلال الكمبيوتر

وله الكلام ده محتاج قرن تانى من الزمان
فى ظل نظام الحكم الحالى
المبسوط كده آخر إنبساط
....و*عجبى*!

----------


## اسكندرانى

*علشان لا اكون متشائم 

اسمحيلى بسؤال عكسى 

بفرض ان 

الانتخابات حره ونزيها وديمقراطية 

وان الاصوات هى اللى حتنجح المرشحين فعلا 

طيب حاسال سؤالى بقى  لكل واحد فى مكانه ودايرته 

المرشحين اللى انت شايف اسمائهم ولافتاتهم  ودعايتهم 

يستحقوا فعلا ان يمثلونا فى مجلس الشعب 

ولا هؤلاء ساعين وراء مصالحهم 

طيب اسأل كمان سؤال 

مرشح مستقل بيصرف 5 مليون جنيه فى دائرة انتخابيه للفوز بكرسى مجلس الشعب

بيصرف كل ده علشان يقدم خدمة لنا 

طبعا حيقدم الخدمة بعد ما يسترد الـ 5 مليون 

طيب بلاش كلام كبير عن مجلس الشعب 

انتخابات مجلس ادارة الاندية 

المبالغ والمصاريف اللى بتتصرف للوصول لكرسى مجلس الادارة 

كل ده لخدمة الاعضاء فى النادى 

لا  طبعا 

كل ده للاستفادة  الخاصة 

يعنى زى قانون الالتزام بتاع زمن المماليك 

وياريت اخونا معتز يشرح لنا قانون الالتزام بتاع المماليك 

سؤااااااااااالى 

هل نظام الانتخاب يصلح لنا 

هل المواطن المصرى  عنده القدرة والفطنه زى المواطن الانجليزى او الفرنسى 

او حتى الهندى 

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااايى 

المواطن الذى لا يعرف واجباته  نحو المجتمع 

لا يصلح ان يطالب بحقوقه  من المجتمع 

معلش 

رؤية متشائمة  لكنها الحقيقة 

كل المرشحين لمجلس الشعب لا يصلحو لتمثيل شعب مصر  لانهم اصحاب مصالح 

وصدقينى 

مش كل العيب فى الحكومة  والنظام 

احنا 

احنا 

احنا 

اللى فرعنا فرعون 

احنا 

احنا 

احنا 

اللى بنصنع الالهه بايدنا ونعبدها 

ونعود نسبها ونشتمها لانها لا تضر ولا تنفع 

ونلعن تكبرها علينا 

لك تحياتى 


*

----------


## اليمامة

> *نشارك ام لا نشارك ؟*
> *طب ايه رايك يا ندى نجيبها من الاخر*
> *شاركت ام لم اشارك ما هي النتيجة النهائية لانتخابات مجلس الشعب ؟*
> *فوز الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي بالاغلبية سواء كانت اغلبية بسيطة او اغلبية نسبية او اغلبية مطلقة* 
> *هذه ليست سلبية مني و لا تنبوءا بما سيحدث* 
> *و انما قد جلبت لك النتيجة من الكنترول* 
> *و نتيجة الكنترول نتيجة منطقية لماذا و لاي اسباب ؟*
> *ساقول لك للاسباب التالية* 
> *الغاء الاشراف القضائي* 
> ...


 *
أستاذى العزيز معتز
الحقيقة قرأت مداخلتك 
وصعد الدم سريعاً إلى نافوخى
والله
برغم أن هذه الحقائق ربما نعرفها جميعاً
وأنا الحقيقة أول مرة أعرفها بالإحصائيات والأرقام
تعجبت وصدمت تماما 
يا سيدى كيف نرتضى ذلك؟
هذا سفور بيّن 
وخدعة ومهزلة بكل الصور والمقاييس
أيعرف الناس كل هذه المخالفات ويصمتوا!!!!
والله لم أكن لأفعل لو كنت ذات حزب حتى ولو هامشى لا يذكر
حتى لو كان فى ذلك هلاكى وجماعتى
ليس بالعنف ولكن مثلما كان أهلنا يفعلون قديما 
للتغلب على الإحتلال 
بالمكر ساعة والخديعة ساعة
المداهنة المخططة..ولو حتى العنف
ماذا نفعل نحن!!!
يا سيدى ..نريد أن نعرف
 أن أى حرية لها ثمنها
ولا تحدث الحرية وتأخذ الحقوق من فراغ
على الأقل من أجل أولادنا
جيل جديد يسعد ولا يهم نحن..
يا سيدى المهتمين بأمر وطنهم 
هم المخلصيين الحقيقيين
هم الصفوة بالفعل
صفوة الوطن
فى كل زمان لابد من وجود أبطال وضحايا
لا أعرف كيف نحتمل هذا
وعينى عينك نُخدع
...
سيدى انتظر مداخلتك التالية
وربما لى عودة أكون فيها أكثر هدوء عن حالتى هذه..
تحياتى
*

----------


## اليمامة

*





من اول لمســـــــــــــــــــــــــة

عاشق اعشقنى
كاره اكرهنى
لكن اسمعنى
حاول تتغير
غير..غيرنى
من اول لمسة

من اول لمسة
غيرلى سنينى
نسينى..رسينى
على أول مرسى




صابر صبرنى
اوعى تحيرنى
شارد صحينى
نسينى شرودى
تسبقنى وعودى
من اول لمسة

من اول لمسة
غيرلى سنينى
نسينى..رسينى
على أول مرسى

تايه قربنى
حلم تفرحنى
ما انت تعرفنى
لما بتجرحنى
كأن بتدبحنى
من اول لمسة

من اول لمسة
غيرلى سنينى
نسينى..رسينى
على أول مرسى

عاشق اعشقنى
كاره اكرهنى
لكن اسمعنى
حاول تتغير
غير..غيرنى
من اول لمسة

.
.
.
.
حزينة..
عاجزة..
"بتموتنى" الأغنية
هى بتقول حالتى
بتنقل حزنى ولوعتى
وأملى..ودعائى
لمين؟
عن مين؟
lموش عارفة
فيها من كل حاجة من اللى بيحصل
حواليا
حوالينا
ايدى على خدى 
بحاول أبلع
الخوف والقلق
وأحس بحب الوطن
مصر
سلمها الله
*

----------


## اليمامة

> من رأيى اننا نشارك يا ندى 
> مهما كان هناك شبه يقين عندنا كلنا بالنتائج وانها لصالح الحزب الوطنى 
> وتعالى نبص للموضوع من منظور اخر ...
> مجرد مشاركتنا هاتزرع جوانا اننا بنمارس حق والحق حتى لو بناخده منقوص افضل مليون مرة من تركة كلية والتنازل عنه والكارثة انه بيكون بملأ ارادتنا كمان ....مشكلتنا فى مصر اللى هى سبب كل كوارثنا الحالية تقريبا اننا بنعتمد على غيرنا... يخططلنا ويسنلنا قوانين ويفكرلنا فى حل مشاكلنا لازم نكون مسئولين من حد وبنعتمد عليه اعتماد كلى .....من زماااااااااان اوى تركنا الدفة فى ايدين حكامنا وكل اللى عندنا اننا نقول الحاكم دا وحش والحاكم دا كويس طب ما هو احنا  اللى سيبنا كل حاجة لأهواء الحكام من غير رقابة ولا محاسبة مننا كشعب حسسناهم اننا ملكهم ويكفينا اقل القليل منهم مجرد كلمة حلوة بترضينا وتنسينا كوااااارث لازم نحاسب المسئولين عنها احنا شعب عاطفى بس مش لازم نكون عاطفيين لدرجة السذاجة ...!!! لازم  ننتخب لان اولا دا حقنا ثانيا عشان لو حصلت تجاوزات وتزوير يبقى هايتم اكيد بصعوبة شديدة واكيد هاتفلت تصرفات من الحزب الحاكم تحرجه قدام العالم ... قدرنا نكون ضحية لهذا الحزب لكن مش لازم ابدا نكون ضحية سهلة لان صعوبة الموضوع هايخليهم يترددوا  اكتر من مرة قبل تكراره تانى ضدنا ...لازم ننتخب يا ندى حتى لو عارفين النتيجة وعارفين اللى هايحصلنا بس مش لازم ابدا نخليه يحصلنا بسهولة ...
> تحياتى للموضوع الحيوى والهام...،،


 *
أهلاً جيهان 
وجهة نظر وجيهة جداً عزيزتى وهذا شىء صحيح  تماماً وواقعى..
للأسف الشديد نحن لم نتربى على محاسبة حكامنا وهذا ليس فى دستورنا إطلاقاً
وأنا لاأدرى حقيقة هذا الخطأ وتأويله
فلو قلت أنها التربية السلطوية الأبوية التى تنشأ الأسر المصرية أبناءها عليها قد أكون مجحفة
لأنه ليست كل الأسر هكذا
وعلى الأقل فى الحقبة الأخيرة
ثم اننا نعتز كوننا أسر مترابطة تحترم سيادة الأب
ولكن لابد من التفرقة بين الطاعة للأب والطاعة للحاكم
فحتى الأب لا يمكن أن نطيعه فى معصية الله
وكذلك الحاكم لا يمكن أن أطيعه فى معصية الله كذلك
وكل ما يحدث حالياً هو معصية لله بشكل أو آخر.. 
فالعمل عبادة والجهاد فى سبيل الله عبادة
الانتصار للدين عبادة
فأين الدين على الأقل !!!
والله رحيم بنا عن العباد عندما خيرنا فى كل شىء وترك لنا إرادة
حتى فى الدين "لكم دينكم ولى دين "
ومع ذلك لم نكن لنتأخر عن التصويت تحت أى ظرف من الظروف
ولكن ما عنيته هنا هو مجريات الأمور التى حدثت مؤخراً من قمع وحجز
وقد تكون المقاطعة الجماعية هنا وليست الفردية هى الحل الأمثل
أولاً لنقل الصورة أمام العالم أجمع بأننا غير موافقين
ولأن العملية تمت بدون إرادة الشعب حيث أننا امتعنا عن المشاركة
ومن ثم قد نستطيع ايجاد رقابة دولية..واعادة الإنتخابات بشرعية
أما مسألة التصويت الفردى هذه فهى لن تسمن ولن تغنى من جوع
لأنه فى النهاية سنظهربمظهر المشارك
وسيحدث ما لا نتمناه
وكما هو مخطط له مسبقاً
أشكرك يا جيهان
*

----------


## اليمامة

> أختى ندى
> 
> موضوع مهم وضرورى موضوع الانتخابات رغم كل اللى بيتقال عليه
> انا من رايى اننا نشارك حتى لو مشاركتنا تحصيل حاصل
> بردة نشارك لو اليوم مالهاش نتيجة أكيد بكرة هيكون لها نتيجة
> ومشوار الميل بيبدأ بخطوة ولازم بردة نشوف نصف الكوب المليان
> لازم يكون لنا دور حتى لو غيرنا حب يلغيه
> مش عارفه ده رايى يمكن اكون متقائلة شوية لكن انا باميل للتفاؤل
> شكرا يا ندى
> ...


 *
مرحبأً نوفا
نعم لابد من أن نكون إيجابيين ونشارك كمبدأ عام
أما فى هذه الظروف
فأنا أرى عزيزتى أن نمتنع عن التصويت
شريطة أن يتم هذا بشكل جماعى
يعنى رفض جماعى
ماذا تتوقعين أن يحدث وقتها ؟
سسوى فضيحة دولية لأننا الدولة التى تدعى الحرية والديمقراطية
وتفعل عكس ذلك..
السؤال هو هل يمكن أن يحدث ذلك بشكل جماعى
مستحيل
إلا إذا..
كانت هناك ارادة جمعية وعمل تم الإعداد له منذ فترة كبيرة
ولا أعتقد أن هذا قد حدث
أشكرك نوفا مع خالص التقدير
*

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
>  ازيك يا ندى   
>  السؤال المحير نشارك أم لا نشارك 
> 
>  والنتيجة المعروفة بشكل مسبق سواء شاركنا او لم نشارك فهى محسومة  
>  خاصة و أن الجهات المعنية قد أدركت الدرس جيدا و أعتقد أنها احكمت كل ثغرات العبة 
>  ولن يكون هناك أى مجال لتكرار ما حدث في الدورة الماضية من مفاجآت للنظام الحاكم من نتائج المراحل الأولى مما جعل منهم مثل الزوجة التى تزوج عليها زوجها الذي كانت تضمنه مثل الخاتم في الاصبع ولكن الزوج المقهور الغلبان الطهقان اول من تجرأت على مغازلته هرع اليها بغض النظر عن معرفته بها او حبه لها او ادراكه عيوبها من مميزاتنها لكنه القهر والكبت ومحاولة  الانتقام باى شكل من الاشكال وقد كان في نتيجة المراحل الانتخابية متمثلا في الأصوات التى حصدها مرشحوا الاخوان المسلمين مما ادى بالحكومة للتكشير عن انيابها في اخر مرحلة 
>  لانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه 
> ...


 *
أهلاً يا جميلة
ازيك انتى يا حبيبة قلبى..
بعد ما قريت مداخلتك اتنهدت ..
طبعاً مداخلة عميقة وواقعية..
والجديد انك قولتى ان السلطة على طريقة "اللى يتلسع من الشوربة....."لازم ولابد هاتحصن نفسها
ماهى السلطة دى أصلها بتفهم برضو برغم انها غبية جداًلما تتحول لقوة قمع..
العجيب يا جميلة ان الإضطهادات دى بتحصل كدا على الملأ
من غير حتى ساتر
طيب موش يا خدوا ساتر!!!
طب  موش يضحكوا علينا واحنا مبسوطين!!
مقالات تكتب
وصحف تنقل الإخبار
وبرامج تتكلم
ومع ذلك ولا فيه اى حاجة مأثرة
مستمرين على نفس المنوال وأكتر
لا تراجع ولا إستسلام
طيب ويستسلموا ليه طالما الشعب خايف من الثورة
وخايف يموت
خايف يتحبس
خايف يجوع
خايف يضيع
صح ..فعلاً
الشعب عنده حق
ماهى الثورة دى هاتبهدل الدنيا
ولكن ايه أسوأ من كدا ومن اللى هايحصل؟
دى تقريبا البلد معظمها متباع للأجانب
سينا متباعة
سينا اتحررت وماتحررتش
كل اللى تحت ايده حاجة بياخدها لنفسه
وكأنها ملكه
ولا الشعب دا له لازمة ولا حق
ولا يُحترم حتى
مين اللى لاقى حتة يسكن فيها دلوقتى
كيلو الطماطم ب8 جنية
اللحمة ب75 جنية
الفرخة ب 35
الناس الغلابة يعملوا اية
يموتوا من الجوع!!!
يروحوا ينتخبوا أحسن!!
طب لو حد ضمنلى ان المآساة هاتقف على أد كدا
نسكت
ولكن المشكلة ان الفعل فى استزادة والسلطة بتزداد شراسة 
ولا تتورع عن الإبادة
وكأن الناس عبيد !

يعنى مُصّرة تروحى تصوتى يا جميلة؟
يعنى عندك أمل ان صوتك هايفرق؟
روحى..
ونروح كلنا
طالما ماتفقناش
يبقى سهل أى حاجة

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نشارك ولا مانشاركش؟؟؟؟

تعرفي يا ندى في انتخابات الدوره قبل اللى فاتت كنت متحمسه جداااا علشان أنتخب
كنا طلبه وعندنا حماس
وحاولت أجيب بطاقه انتخابيه أو ألاقي اسمى في كشوف الناخبين مالقتش اسمى
علشان أنا من مواليد ليبيا
ليه بقا ؟؟؟؟ معرفش
بغض النظر

وفاز المرشح اللى كنت هانتخبه مرتين
يعنى 10 سنين
10 سنين يا ندى عمل فيهم إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا أى حاجه

سيادة النائب جه سيادة النائب راح

برغم ثقتنا الكبيره فيه إنه هايعمل حاجه لبلده ولا لأهلها
وبرغم كل الكلام الحلو عنه
دا راجل طيب دا معندوش اولاد يعنى مش عايز حاجه لنفسه
وقابلي بقا كلام من دا كتير
وجددوا الثقه فيه وقالوا 5 سنين مش كفايه يعمل فيهم
ودى كمان خمس سنين تانيه
عدوا زى الخمسه الأولى

ممكن يا ندى بعد كدا حد يفكر يروح ينتخب تانى

خلاص يا ندى الناس زهقت
لأن معدش عندها ثقه من أساسه لا في حكومه ولا مجلس ولا غيره

وزى ما بيقولو النتيجة محسومه 

المهم





هانتغدى إيه بكره ؟؟؟؟

 :36 1 2: 



صحيح يا ندى نسيت أقولك
إن سيادة النائب اتغنى وبقا هوا وأخوه من ملاك الأراضي

 :36 2 17:

----------


## اليمامة

> لازم نشارك و بجدية و حزم و إصرار
> 
> السلطة يهمها بقاء مقاليد الأمور بيدها و كلما ازددنا سلبية كلما مكناها من تحقيق مرادها و استتباب الأمر لها 
> 
> السلطة لعبت معنا لعبة الخمس قرود
> 
> و هي لعبة على قدر بساطتها على قدر فعاليتها
> 
> خمس قرود في قفص
> ...


 *
الأستاذ العزيز فاضل 
أشكرك من كل قلبى على وجودك الجميل الذى أستفيد به ..فى كل كلمة تخطها يدك ..
وبعد..
الحقيقة أن قصة القرود هذه قصة مضحكة للغاية ومبكية فى ذات الوقت
شعرت وكأننى أشاهد عرض مسرحى أو بهلوانى للقرداتى وقروده..وهى بلاشك تصوير دقيق وواقعى جدا للعبة التخويف والترويع التى تحدث باستمرار..
من زاوية أخرى وبالنظر للقرود من وضع مختلف..نجد أن الرجل الذى يسلى الناس بالقرود " القرداتى " هو رجل يحب قروده وقروده تبادله الحب تقريبا على هيئة الطاعة حتى لو كانت العلاقة فيما بينهما مغلفة بالمصلحة.. فهما تعايشا سوياً منذ زمن بعيد وتأقلما على بعضهما البعض
القرد يطيع صاحبه..فصاحبه هذا هو السيد الذى يوفر له أصابع الموز اللذيذة
والتى إذا لم يحصل عليها سيموت من الجوع..
برغم أننى على يقين أن القرد أذكى من صاحبه لمجرد أنه مستمر معه فى اللعبة
فهو يضمر فى نفسه أشياء يفهمها جيدا ومتعايش معها ..يعمل عقله من أجل البقاء ..ربما لوقت معين..ولكنه قادر على أن يتحرر من سطوة أصابع الموز ببعض الجد والإستغناء والتأمين..
هو قادر على أن يهزم صاحبه ويتركه فى مأزق خطير..
يحدث هذا يا سيدى بالفعل ويكون المأزق خطير ..فصاحب القرد "القرداتى" مدرك تماماً لرغبة القرد..فالعلاقة بينهما نفعية..فالقرداتى فى حاجة دائمة لأن يعترف به القرد سيداً عليه..ولهذا يضع نفسه فى كفه متوازنة متساوية الحقوق مع القرد ..قد تخضع العلاقة أحياناً لتتناقض..لمساواة..ولكنهما دائما فى موضع التنافس لتحسين الإنتاج..وبقاءهما سوياً فى حالة نفع واستفادة..
لعبه القرود هذه يا سيدى..هذا التخويف والترويع من المفترض أن تكون محرك التغيير الإجتماعى وليس العكس..تلك الجدلياات التى تضمر متناقضات وتنافسية وترهيب وإذعان هى المبررات الأولى للحراك والتجديد..
إلا أنه وفى أيامنا هذه تعتبر المتناقضات التى ينبثق منها التغيير حالة فرض خاص ..لا تقوم بدورها فى عملية التحليل الإجتماعى..ولكنها تقتلها لأن العلاقة بين الطرفين أصلحت غير مقدرة ولا تحقق العائد المرجو ولا الإنتاج المناسب..
نشارك نعم..فى الوضع الطبيعى
لا نشارك عندما تكون نتيجة المشاركة مثل عدمها
ولكننى فى كل الأحوال سأعلم ابنى أن يشارك مهما كانت الظروف..
حتى يكتسب فعل الممارسة ولا يسىء التقدير فى يوم من الأيام
وفى حق وطنه
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أبنت*ى العزيزة
باختصار 
رأيى اننا نشارك 
النتائج السنة دى ستكون مختلفة نعم سيفوز الحزب الوطنى بالأغلبية المطلقة مع ترك بعض المقاعد للأحزاب التى شاركت فى العملية . 
الأحزاب التى شاركت قالت أن عدم مشاركاتها يبعدها لخمسة سنوات على الأقل عن الساحة السياسية ومعهم حق .
مشاركتنا حق من حقوقنا وبداية لتفاعل لو أستمر فاننا سنكون قيداً على الصناديق وسيختفى التزوير ببطء


*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أبنت*ى العزيزة
> باختصار 
> رأيى اننا نشارك 
> النتائج السنة دى ستكون مختلفة نعم سيفوز الحزب الوطنى بالأغلبية المطلقة مع ترك بعض المقاعد للأحزاب التى شاركت فى العملية . 
> الأحزاب التى شاركت قالت أن عدم مشاركاتها يبعدها لخمسة سنوات على الأقل عن الساحة السياسية ومعهم حق .
> مشاركتنا حق من حقوقنا وبداية لتفاعل لو أستمر فاننا سنكون قيداً على الصناديق وسيختفى التزوير ببطء
> 
> 
> *



للأسف المشاركة بشروطهم
المجحفة
وفى ظل دستور معوج
وبه عوار
هى وكسة كبرى
أكبر من وكسة
عبد الناصر فى
1967

إنما الإمتناع الجماعى
هو السلاح الشعبى المضمون
للعبور الجديد
وأيضا المحرج دوليا
لنظام حاكم ديكتاتورى بارد 
لا يستحى
ولا يعرف العيب

...وعجبى!

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

يا ندى  لما يكون الهدف هو الاحراج في الأوساط الدولية 
 يبقى انت اكيد مش في مصر 

 يا ندى مش حكومتنا ولا بلادنا اللي بتحرج ولا تتكسف  
 دول ينطبق عليهم المثل  القديم  " قالوا للقردة اتبرقعى قالت وشي واخد على الفضيحة "
 يعنى الامتناع الجماعى  اللي انت بتنشديه وانت عارفه ان الاجتماع عليه صعب 
 لآننا كعرب اتفقنا الا نتفق دى صفة اصيلة جوانا 

 الامتناع دا  من مصلحتهم وبركة يا جامع زى ما بيقولوا واذا كان على التواجد في اللجان الانتخابية  
 يا سلام دى ابسط حاجة هيخلقوا هم التواجد دا 

 عارفة امتى الامتناع دا يسبب لهم موقف دولى محرج  
 لو الناس خرجت فعلا واعتصمت عند اللجان الانتخابية ممتنعه عن التصويت والمشاركة في انتخابات مزيفة 
 يعنى لازم نخرج ونثبت وجودنا ونراهن بحياتنا على حقنا 

 هل في بقى استعداد عندنا كلنا لمثل هذا الاعتصام !!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟ 
 لاء طبعا 
 احنا ممكن تلاقي الناس عندنا تعتصم علشان حافز  او مكافآة  علشان حقوق فردية ومصلحة شخصية تمس لقمة العيش 
 ولو وصلوا للتصالح  ولحل وسط يبقى مصلحة 

 لكن اعتصم علشان مستقبل جيل جاى علشان وضع افضل  لمجتمع جديد مش لازم اتنعم بيه انا بس اشارك في توفيره للى جاى  
 لاء   الفكر دا مش موجود 

 ما ينفعش نمتنع ونقعد في بيوتنا ونقول هنحرجهم دوليا  .. احراج ايه بس  دول لو يعرفوا للاحراج سكة كانوا ولعوا في نفسهم من زمان  

 الامتناع الجماعى البعد واجتناب التصويت الانتخابي مش هو الحل ولا هيحرجهم ولا يكسفهم  

 وطالما الامتناع بشكل اعتصام غير متاح وغير محتمل حدوثه يبقى المشاركة على أمل التغيير في يوم من الايام هو الحل 

 ربنا يرحم البلد دى بقى من حكومتها وشعبها  

 نظام فاسد وشعب طاله الفساد واستشرى فيه

----------


## اليمامة

> عارفه ياندى
> 
> ده كان سؤال هسأله فى الحوار
> 
> عارفه ليه لانى مابين نارين الإيجابيه والسلبيه
> 
> إحيانا أقول من الضرورى المشاركه كنوع من الإيجابيه ونوع من الوجود الإنسانى لنا
> 
> حتى لو النتيجه معروفه مسبقا يكفينى انى أعلم ويكفيهم بمشاركتنا أن نعلمهم بأنها نتائج مزوره
> ...


 *
أهلا إيمان
إن شاء الله تكونى بخير..
بالطبع الإيجابية يا إيمان ولا بديل عنها هى الإختيار دائماً..
إنما الإمتناع عن المشاركة فى هذه الحالة لا يعنى السلبية
ولكننى أراه منتهى الإيجابية من زاوية أخرى
فالأم عندما تعاقب ابنها وتحرمه من أشياء مهمة برغم حبها له ومعرفتها مدى أهميتة وخطورته..
لايصنف هذا التصرف على أنه سلبية فى شىء..ولكنها تربية
وعملية التربية لا تتم اعتباطاً
بل انها عملية شاقة للغاية..
أنا ادرج هذا المثال فقط كقياس إن صح..
الامتناع عن المشاركة هو الإيجابية بعينها لو تم بشكل جماعى
وأدرك تماما أن المشاركة حتمية ولابد منها فى العادة
ولكننا جربنا ووعدتنا الحكومة ولم تفى بوعودها
ونحن الآخرين جماعيا لابد والا نفى بوعودنا ولا نرضخ للعبة الضحك علينا هكذا ببساطة فى كل مرة وكأن المؤمن يلدغ من الجحر مرتين!!!
متى كانت المشاركة ضرورية؟
إن لم يحدث ما يحدث..أن لم نكن فى مفترق طرق والعملية تحتمل المزيد..إن لم تعدنا الحكومة وتغير فى سبيل ذلك القوانيين..القوانيين الديمقراطية..
وأعرف أن الإمتناع لابد وأن يرتبط بتخطيط واتفاق وهذا لن يحدث على ما أعتقد
ولذلك فليبق الوضع كما هو عليه
وعادى..
وربما أكرمنا الله وخلال فترة زمنية قصيرة نستطيع أن نلفت نظر السلطة أننا قوة لا يستهان بها وأننا قيد على صناديقهم الإنتخابية..من يدرى..
استرعى انتباهى ما ذكرتيه بخصوص استقصاء آراء التلاميذ فى إنجلترا فيما يخص عمليةالإنتخاب
وصدقينى نحن كشعب وطبقة مثقفين ندرك طبيعة هذه الأموروأهميتها التربوية هنا فى مصر
ونطبقها فى المؤسسات الراقية
فى عملى نستشير التلاميذ فى وضع الرؤية العامة لمدرستهم وكيفية تحقيقها
ودوريا نقوم بعمل تقويم الآداء
وفى مؤسسات صناعية وصحية وتعليمية كثيرة فى مصر يؤخذ بهذا النهج
المشكلة فى الكبار يا عزيزتى
اللعب مع الكبار مسألة ليست سهلة إطلاقاً
فماذا نفعل نحن الصغار مع هؤلاء الكبار !!
*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *
> أهلا إيمان
> إن شاء الله تكونى بخير..
> بالطبع الإيجابية يا إيمان ولا بديل عنها هى الإختيار دائماً..
> إنما الإمتناع عن المشاركة فى هذه الحالة لا يعنى السلبية
> ولكننى أراه منتهى الإيجابية من زاوية أخرى
> فا
> *




الإمتناع يكون منتهى الإيجابيه ندى

عندما يكون لدى الممتنعين هذا الفكر ويكون هذا الامتناع جماعى

أو يكون الإمتناع بغرض أحراج النظام أمام العالم كما قال البعض



بس تفتكرى أن هذا المفهوم ممكن يحدث بمصر

ثم الأولى بالإمتناع عن التقدم للترشيح هم الأحزاب الأخرى

لأن هذا سيأتى بنتيجه أكبر وأسرع

عندما يجد الحزب الحاكم نفسه وحده وليس أمامه أخريين

ولكن هل تعتقدى ان هذا الفكر ممكن حدوثه فى مصر

وفى أوساط يغلب عليها المنافسه للمنفعه الشخصيه وتحقيق الذات

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

عدنا ثانيه 
ومره اخري حول الانتخابات البرلمانيه والرئاسيه القادمه 
والانتخابات ماهي الا قضيه من ضمن القضيه الاكبر وهي الوطن 
ولكنها اخطر قضاياه وحجر الزاويه فيه .. 
 وهذه المره اتكلم من وجهه نظر فرديه ..وهي
 لماذا يجب ان يقاطع الشعب الانتخابات ..؟ 
اقول اولا ..
ولماذا اصلا تذهب الي الانتخابات.. ؟؟ 
ولماذا تذهب والنتيجه محسومه ؟؟ 
ولماذا تذهب وانت تعلم بان التزوير هو سيد الموقف ؟؟ 
ولماذا تذهب وانت تعلم بان بمشاركتك ستعطي النظام فرصته الذهبيه 
لاضفاء صفه الشرعيه علي انتخابات هزليه .. . ؟؟ 
والدرس يتكرر طوال 25 عاما . . 

 عن نفسي فلن اذهب ولن اشارك في المسرحيه الهذليه المسماه بالانتخابات 
رغم سبق مشاركتي بالانتخابات الماضيه من خمس سنوات ماضيه .. 
 المشاركه في الانتخابات ايجابيه واستخدام لحقي الدستوري والقانوني وهو مايعطي القول 
باني كمواطن لي قيمه وهدف في الحياه السياسيه داخل بلدي وامور وطني 
 مقتنع ومؤمن بهذا تماما ..
 ولكن 
 ماذا بعد ذلك ؟؟ 
ماهو الاثر السلبي المترتب علي هذه المشاركه 
وما هي خطورته ..وابعاده ؟؟ 

 بلا حياء ستقام عمليه التزوير علنا ..
وليكن مايكون ووبدون حمره الخجل سيخرج المسؤل مثلا الذي فاز بالتزوير 
وهو بقراره نفسه يعلم هذا ويقول ..الحمد لله ..ربنا يقدرني علي رد الجميل ..!! 
وهو يضحك علي نفسه قبل ان يضحك علينا .. 

وعلي النظام اولا ان يتبت حسن نيته حتي يستقطب الجميع للمشاركه 

القضاه 

الذين هم الامناء علي الصناديق والذين هم رفضو التزوير واعلنو للجميع 
ان الانتخابات بها شوئب وانها غير ديمقراطيه 
 هؤلاء تم ابعادهم كضمان وحيد يثق فيه الشعب لعمليه الانتخابات .. 
وعقابا لهم علي تصريحاتهم بان الانتخابات مزوره .. 


اللجان 

 اصبحت اللجان كلها في ايدي الامن الذي هو بحاجه الي محاكمه عاجله 
بتهمه الافراط في استعمال القسوه ضد المواطنين والذين هم ولائهم الاول 
ليس للدوله ولا لامن الدوله 
ولكن للنظام وسلامه النظام وامن النظام 

المرشحون 

اما هم اعوان الحزب والممثلين له 
واما رجال احزاب يقومها قانون عقيم لم ينجب لنا رجلا واحدا نضع عليه امالنا السياسيه 
اما رجال يدينون الولاء للوطني في صوره المستقلين 
واما في الاخير عدد بسيط هم من يتمني الشعب تمثيلهم في البرلمان 
وهؤلاء ستقام عمليه التزوير ضدهم 
واذا نجح احد منهم في الانتخابات سيكونو اقل اعدادا من كتله الوطني بالمجلس 
فان يستطيعو ان ياخذو قرار واحد مصيري للدوله لانه قد تمت السيطره علي البرلمان 


اليست هذه مسرحيه هذليه عقيمه تعرض طوال ثلاثون عاما .. 

 اذن ماهو ضمان الاصوات عزيزتي ندي ؟؟ 
 المشاركه التي هي تثبت لي ايجابيه ووو وافادتني معنويا ...فقط لاغير 
 وهم سيستفيدو منها واقعيا اكثر من استفادتي انا كشخص منها 
 وتلك هي الطامه الكبري 
 استفادتي ستكون معنويه فقط وهي انني ساثبت اني ايجابي ..حر ..الخ 
 واستفادتهم منها ماديه فبيدي اعطيه السند الذي يستطيع به ان يقول به اننا بلد ديموقراطي 
 وسيصبح النظام بين يديه صوتا شرعيا وسيتم تحويله لمسار اخر ومرشح اخر 
 ويخرج بعدها يدعو الناس الي المشاركه اكثر فاكثر ..(طبعا وقطعا هو مستفيد )
 وسيقول امام الجميع هاهي مشاركات المواطنين تثبت اننا نعيش في حياه ديمقراطيه نزيهه 
 وهاهم المواطنين يختارون مرشحيهم بحريه .. 
والنتيجه اننا اصبحنا اضحوكه العالم بكل اسف 

اذن  ساعطي صوتي نعم...ولكن ماهو ضمان حريته ؟؟ 
 لاضمان ..ولا امل في ضمان 


 ولذا فان وجهه نظري ان المقاطعه  ستحرمهم من اضفاء صفه الشرعيه 
علي انتخابات مزوره مستبده .. 
 وليست عدم المشاركه ..سلبيه ..
فاذا كانت المفاطعه سلبيه 
فان المشاركه مع علمنا بالتزوير مثاليه زائده عن الحد ليس لها داعي ..  
 لان امتناعي عن التصويت ليس لاني كسلان لان اذهب الي صندوقي الانتخابي ..
او ان غير قادر علي اتخاذ قرار يخص وطني .. 
 ولكن بالعكس الامتناع هو  اكبر وسيله اعتراضيه توجه للنظام ..
واكبر رد علي جهاله النظام معنا 
 والشعب ناضج ..وواعي وليس كما يقول مسؤلون انه بحاجه الي تعريفه لمعني الديمقراطيه 
 فهذا كذب وافتراء فالشعب المصري ليس بقاصر ولا نحتاج الي امثال هؤلاء ليعلمونا
 كيف تكون الديمقراطيه .. 
 كيف هذا وهم انفسهم نظام ديكتاتوري !!!! 
___

 في احد اللقاءات الاخيره والتي كان ضيفها فهمي هويدي ..الصحفي الكبير والشريف 
 ساله المذيع : ستعطي صوتك لمين في الانتخابات القادمه ؟؟ 
 فقال لااملك بطاقه انتخابيه  اصلا ..الا بطاقه في نادي الشمس فقط 
واجابته ادهشتني حقا وصدقا .. 
 وسال المذيع ..لماذ الشمس فقط .؟ 
 فقال لانه المكان الوحيد الذي اضمن به شفافيه صوتي ..
وعدم توجيهه ولذلك انا احترم من يحترم صوتي 
 وحال هويدي حال مثقفين كثيرين في مصر رفضو ان يعطو اصواتهم للنظام 
ليعبثو بها يمينا يسارا بلا اي خجل او القليل منه 
وعلي النظام اذا ثبت حسن نواياه بانه يريد بلد حر ديمقراطي 
ان يثبت اولا حسن نيته 
اذا وضع النظام ,,,ضمانه ولو واحده من ضمن عشرات الضمانات المنطقيه والله في اي بلد في العالم 
 ستجدي الناس تقدم وباصرار شديد علي صناديق الانتخابات ..
يعلنها فقط ولو ضمانه واحده 
يقول الانتخاب بالرقم القومي ..فقط 
يفعلها فقط ..وانظري الي الحال كيف يكون 
لكنه طبعا لن يفعلها حتي يتم التزوير باريحيه تامه 

 والكل اصبح يريد حريته  
ولكن مازالت الظروف لم تتغير الي الان ووجود هذه الظروف علي حالها 
 دليل علي ان النظام مقدما لن يمتنع عن التزوير والاستبداد ليظل جائما علي الصدور سنوات اخري  .. 
 فقد رفض الانتخاب بالرقم القومي ..واعفي القضاه من المراقبه ..
ووزراء الدوله ورئيسها علي راس حزب يمثل الحكومه 
 وقانون احزاب عقيم ..كل هذا ماذا يعني الا مزيدا من الديكتاتوريه والاستبداد والتعسف ..
ويثت اكثر بان المشكله بدايتها عند النظام وليس عند المواطنين 

 وكثره الاعتصامات والاضرابات للمواطنين تثبت بان المواطنين ناضجين 
ولكن الطريق الديمقراطي مغلق وموصد..ويحتاج الي مزيد من الطرق عليه حتي يفسخ 
ويزول الي غيررجعه


******

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وليست عدم المشاركه ..سلبيه ..
> فاذا كانت المفاطعه سلبيه 
> فان المشاركه مع علمنا بالتزوير مثاليه زائده عن الحد ليس لها داعي .. 
> لان امتناعي عن التصويت ليس لاني كسلان لان اذهب الي صندوقي الانتخابي ..
> او ان غير قادر علي اتخاذ قرار يخص وطني .. 
> ولكن بالعكس الامتناع هو اكبر وسيله اعتراضيه توجه للنظام ..
> واكبر رد علي جهاله النظام معنا


*تمام يا محمد* 
*النظام لن يلتفت اصلا للنتائج* 
*او للامتناع او عدمه*
*لان العملية ستكون مجهزة سلفا*

----------


## الصعيدي

أختي الفاضلة .. اليمامة
أحييك على موضوعك الرائع .. الذي أصبح بحق مرجعا سياسيا .. لمن أراد أن يعرف واقعه .. ويعمل على إصلاح مجتمعه .. فتقبلي تهنئتي أختي الفاضلة .. على حسن اختيارك .. وجهدك الطيب في إعداد الموضوع
وقد قرأت كثيرا مما كتب عن الموضوع في الأيام القليلة الماضية .. وانحزت إلى اختيار المشاركة .. ومواجهة الفساد .. وعدم ترك الساحة خالية للمفسدين والعابثين .. وذلك لأن الأقلام المخلصة التي تطالب المعارضة بمقاطعة الانتخابات، خشية أن تؤدي المشاركة في انتخابات سابقة التزوير إلى تأسيس شرعية للنظام الحالي .. هذه الأقلام التي لا أشك في إخلاصها .. أقول لها أيضا:
- الواقع أن المعارضة قد خاضت انتخابات سياسية ونقابية عديدة منذ عام 1979م، وحتى اليوم، والغالب على تلك الانتخابات كان التزوير، ولكن الذي حدث بعد هذه المنازلات السياسية المريرة، أن الجماعة الوطنية قد ساهمت في (تأسيس شرعية للمعارضة الحقيقية) التي لم يستطع النظام أن يتلاعب بها، أو أن يستخدمها كديكور يزيِّن به وجهه الملطخ بالظلم والفساد والتعذيب.
- ومن هنا؛ فإن الدعوة إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات هي دعوة إلى ترك النزال في وقت لم يشتد فيه ساعد المعارضة، كي تفرض شروطها على سلطة الاستبداد القائمة، كما أن المقاطعة عمل أخلاقي نبيل يحرج السلطة إن اتسمت مع ظلمها ببعض أخلاق المروءة كالحياء، ولا نظن أن النظام القائم يُوصف بأي من أخلاقيات النبل والفروسية التي اتصف بها مستبدون كالحجاج بن يوسف ونابليون.
- ومن هنا؛ فإن دوام منازلة النظام وفضحه وكشف سوءاته يحسم للمعارضة وجودًا حقيقيًّا تحفره بأظافرها، لا بمنة من نظام قد تحرجه المقاطعة!!، وهي مرحلة لا بد من تأسيسها لتُبنى عليها ما بعدها من مراحل لتنتهي بإخضاع النظام إلى كلمة الجماهير، وتأكيدًا لما أقول فإن حركات الاعتراض الشريفة التي هبت في الفترة الأخيرة، كانت دائمًا تحاول كسب النواب الشرفاء الذين أعطوا هذه الحركات دعمًا وتشجيعًا يثبت أقدامها، ويحفظها من تلاعب وبطش النظام
- إن الجميع متفق على مجموعة من الحقائق، وهي غياب مناخ سياسي صحي، وانتهاك منظم للشعب، وإرهاب سلطوي للمثقفين أفرادًا وجماعات، وغياب إرادة جماعية في مواجهة سلطة غاشمة مسيطرة على أركان الدولة والحياة، فهل هذه السلطة ستهتم- والحال هكذا- بمقاطعتها أو ستتحرج أخلاقيًّا؟!. 
- إن المقاطعة ستعطي الاستبداد حقًّا جديدًا في مطاردة جميع معارضيه، وستنجح في قطع اتصال المعارضة بالشعب الذي يحتاجهم بشدة في هذه المرحلة
- لذلك فأنا أنحاز إلى من يرى استمرار المشاركة .. ومواجهة الفساد ومنع النظام من التزوير .. حتى يجبر النظام على الانصياع إلى مطالب الأمة، ولئلا ينفرد بالمشهد السياسي كله، ثم يترك لنا أفلام عادل إمام ومجموعة صحف تسخر منه وتهاجمه .. امتصاصا لمشاعر الغضب .. وتنفيسا لا طائل تحته .. وكلاما في الهواء لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع

(الموضوع وإن كان من صياغتي إلا أنني اقتبست بعض فقراته من مقالات الكتاب في هذا الشأن)

أحييك أختي اليمامة .. وتقبلي خالص الدعوات بالتوفيق  :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بارك الله فيك أبنى العزيز محمد حسيـــن 
أطلت فأجدت فأصبت الهدف







كل من يشارك فى إنتخابات قابلة للتزييف والتزوير بنسبة 100% 
فهو يخادع نفسه  بنسبة 100% 

كل من يشارك فى إنتخابات غير قابلة للمراقبة الدولية بنسبة 100% 
فهو يخادع نفسه  بنسبة 100% 

كل من يشارك فى إنتخابات فى ظل نظام بوليسى إرهابى بنسبة 100% 
فهو يخادع نفسه  بنسبة 100% 

كل من يشارك فى إنتخابات فى دولة الفساد فيها بنسبة 100% 
فهو يخادع نفسه  بنسبة 100% 



*«الشريف» يرد على «الخارجية الأمريكية»:* 
*نرفض التدخل الخارجى فى الانتخابات*

----------


## سيد حسن

كنت مستقلا سيارة العمل فى رحلة العودة الى المنزل وحدث ان تبادلنا انا وزميل لى اطراف الحديث حول احوال الوطن السياسية غير السارة وسار الحديث فى رحلته الى ان ابدى لى زميلى هذا حيرته البالغة بين موافقته على العملية السياسية وما يتمخض عنها من مجلس للشعب ورفضه للعملية ككل ومن ضمنها وجود مجلس للشعب فى ظل تجاهل النظام الحاكم واتباعه القانونيين والمشرعين لمطالب الشعب من الحريات ومراعاة جذوره المشبعة بالايمانيات والدين والاعراف الشرقية المصرية الاصيلة .

حار زميلى فى الاتجاه يمينا الى رفض العملية سواء كناخب او مرشح ويسارا الى الموافقة على العملية سواء كناخب او مرشح .

قلت له انا ارى ان المبدأ عموما بالنسبة لى مرفوض تماما فى ظل ما نراه من سيطرة النظام على الاوضاع لدرجة تحمل دائما رياح اليأس من تمكين الشعب من الاختيار وان يكون المجلس النيابى التشريعى هو مجلسا للشعب فعلا وحقا .

ولكن ان استطعت التعاقد مع شخص واحد على الاقل على الاخلاص فى الدعوة داخل المجلس للاصلاح ان هو نجح فى الدخول اليه فانا اوافق تحت هذا الشرط فقط على المشاركة واوافق على وجود مثل هذا المصلح داخل المجلس ومن منطلق الايجابية فى الكلمة رغم ان كلامه لن يتحقق بمنطق الاغلبية والاقلية الا ان تشكيلنا لفريق محترم ومخلص كناخب ومرشح هو امر كافى لارضاء ضميرنا فى محاولة الاصلاح وعلى الله قصد السبيل .

ولكن ايضا ان ما يتعرض له الناخب المحترم من خيانة المرشح غير المحترم لهذا التعاقد  سواء بعدم تطبيق مبدأ الدعوة الى الاصلاح او بالانضمام لجهة كان يرفضها الناخب المحترم بعد نجاحه مثل ان يكون مستقلا ثم ينضم لحزب لا يريده الناخب فى الاساس .

وعلى هذا الاساس فالتجربة الاولى للناخب والا يلدغ من جحر مرتين كافية لتقرير مشاركته مستقبلا من عدمها .

ولذا وجب على المرشح المتوقع ان يكون محترما ان يتعهد للناخب قسما على رؤوس الاشهاد منطوقا ام مكتوبا وموقعا بالقيام بدور الاصلاح وتقديم ما يدل على قيامه بهذا الدور ايضا على رؤوس الاشهاد ليبرىء ذمته .

الفاضلة اليمامة والاعزاء المشاركون 

السلام عليكم

لا يمكن ان يكون الرفض التام حلا لاى حركة اجتماعية رغم دلالات فساد وافساد  تلك الحركة من جانب من تولوا امرها ولكن لابد من التجربة وعمل الواجب وعلى الله قصد السبيل شريطة ان يتحقق طرفى المعادلة والعملية الانتخابية كحركة اجتماعية راقية بوجود طرف يمين " ناخب محترم " وطرف يسار " مرشح محترم " برغم رفض المبدأ فى وجود نظام لا يريد ولا يستطيع اعطاء شعبه احد اهم حقوقه وهو الاختيار الحر لمن يدير شئونه .

 اذن نحن امام بدائل ثلاثة لتلك الحالة :
1.	الرفض التام للحركة الانتخابية " وهذا يأس وسلبية "
2.	الموافقة المفتوحة للحركة الانتخابية " وهذه جنة العبيط التى يسكنها المرشح المحتال "
3.	الموافقة المشروطة " وهذه تتطلب جمعية ناخبة ذكية " 

وانا من مشجعى الطريق الثالث .

بقى ان اقول لندى ان صندوق باندورا هو اختراع خاص بغير العرب فصندوق باندورا الالمانى افرز للعالم المتشدد " هتلر " وصندوق باندورا الايطالى افرز للعالم " موسولينى " وصندوق باندورا الصهيونى يفرز كل يوم " صهيونى متطرف " اما نحن العرب فليس لدينا هذا الصندوق فى الاصل وانما الصندوق الذى لدينا دائما هو " حصان طروادة " .

شكرا لك ندى والسلام عليكم

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*اليمامة 
سنة 1993 انتخبت سيادة الرئيس لفترة رئاسية ثالثه لا تتخيلى فى هذة الايام كنت احب الرئيس حبا شديدا بصفته من ابطال الحرب ومن ابطال السلام وقائد النهضة والتنمية لبلادنا الجميلة والسبب الحقيقى لحبه اننى لم اكن اقرء سوى جريدة الاهرام وكانت هى اساس كل ثقافتى واطلاعى فى هذة السن الصغيرة وبمناسبة احتفاليات هذة الفترة ارسلونا لمعسكر باحد المدن الجديدة لتشجير الصحراء مكثنا اسبوع فى هذا المعسكر كان كل ما فعلنا فيه هو فرش كومة من الطمى على مساحة صغيرة من رمال المعسكر من اصل عشرة اكوام كانت معدة مسبقا  على الرغم من تعدادنا كان يفوق الخمسمائة شاب وفى اليوم الاخير للمعسكر احضروا لودر قام بفرش باقى التسع اكوام وحضر الحى بمعداته ورجاله وقاموا بغرس الشجيرات وبعض الزراعات بالارض وقبل انتهاء اليوم حضر احد الوزراء للتصوير مع شباب مصر المكافح الذى قام بتعمير الصحراء !!!!!!!

استاذتى الفاضلة 
الامر حاليا لا يتعلق بان نشارك او لا نشارك الامر يتعلق بالجهل المتفشى فى قطاع كبير من الشعب سواء الامى او المتعلم والذى لا يتيح له معرفه واجباته وحقوقه المشاركة تحتاج ثورة يتحمل اعبائها 80 مليون يقفوا فى الشوارع ويتابعوا اصواتهم بانفسهم غير ذلك فالمشاركة لن تزيد عن شباب مصر المكافح الذى قام بتعمير الصحراء 


دمتى طيبة*

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتى  " ندى " ..
> 
>   رد سريع باختصار .. و لى عودة إن شاء الله ..
> 
>      يجب علينا طبعاً أن نشارك  .. لأن عدم المشاركة سلبية تتيح لمن يريد التلاعب و التزوير أن يفعل ما يحلو له ..
> 
>  يجب أن نتكاتف ليصل صوتنا حتى إن استغرق هذا بعض الوقت .. يجب أن نتحلى بالإيجابية و التى بها ينصلح كل شىء لأنها تشمل الرقابة و المحاسبة ..
> 
>     و لعل صندوق  باندورا  يبتلع ما أخرجه .. فدائماً ما أتذكر هذا الصندوق ( صندوق باندورا ) ليس كصندوق الانتخابات ولكن عندما أشعر بالاختناق من الفساد و شرور المتحكمين فى بلادنا و أقدارها .. أشعر و كأنهم قد  خرجوا من ضمن ما خرج من هذا الصندوق من شر و أمراض و أضرار و أذى ..... إلخ ..
> ...


 *
أختى الغالية داوداو 
أهلاً..أوحشتينى..
يعنى من رأيك أنه مهما كانت الألاعيب ..يجب علينا أن نشارك لأننا لا نملك غيرها ولأن المشاركة فى كل الأحوال مثل الواجب المقدس الذى لا يجب أن نتخلى عنه مهما كانت الظروف..
الحقيقة كانت تستهوينى فكرة الإمتناع الجماعى..
فالقبول الجماعى أو الإمتناع الجماعى فى الحالتين ايجابى طالما كان على قلب رجل واحد..طالما كانت قبضة الشعب واحدة..بمعنى أنه قوة فى كل الأحوال..فأى قوة تنجح إذا كانت مركزة ومكثفة..
ولأن ميزان القوى هنا مختل ..أرى أنه لن يجدى الإمتناع..
سنشارك وعندنا أمل ..
ربنا كبير
أنتظرك لاشك..لا تتأخر علىّ
*

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء الخيرات والمسرات ندي
> اولا اسمحيلي اقلك ان موضوعك جاء في وقته تماما فهو علي الاخر كان علي طرف القلم الايام الماضيه ..
> اسمحي لي اولا ان اتكلم عن دعوي المقاطعه التي انتشر صيتها في الفتره الاخيره في مصر "
> 
> حين اقرا ياندي تصريحات المسؤلين في الحزب الوطني ((الديمقراطي)) التي تنادي بل وتتوسل الي المصريين ان ينزلو الي انتخابات البرلمانيه القادمه اسال تفسي ..
> ماهذه الدعوه الايجابيه الشديده التي ان وجدت في كافه مجالات الحياه في مصر لتبدل الحال من اسوأ حال الي افضل حال ..
> ولماذا لااراها الا في الانتخابات ومباريات الكره في بعض الظروف
> يعني مثلا لماذا لاتكون الدعوه الصارخه هذه في محاربه الفقر والاميه بايدي سواعد شباب مصر
> مثلا لاتنطلق حملات المشروعات الصغيره مثلا حتي نعفي مصر من جبال الاموال الباهظه التي تذهب الي الصين لاستيراد عليه كبيرت وابر للخياطه وو ..
> ...


*
صباح الخيرات يا محمد 
وشكراً على وجودك الجميل ..الثرى دائماً..
يمكنك أن تعتبر الموضوع موضوعك تماماً..أكتب فيه ما كنت تنتوى كتابته..كل ما شئت..لا فارق بيننا..ثق فى هذا..
كلامك سليم تماماً..وأصبح هذا هو الوضع المعروف..وأصبحت هذه هى العادة التى ألفناها..
حتى أننى سأذهل لو استيقظت ذات يوم ورأيت أن الحكومة مثلاً قررت أن تبحث علمياً مثلاً أزمة البطالة المريعة !!!!
غير منطقى بالطيع أن أتصور أن يحدث هذا على الإطلاق..أجُننت!!
ولكن..دعنى أحاول أن أكون منصفة..
فى كل بلاد العالم تولى الحكومات اهتماماً خاصاً بالإنتخابات..بل وربما بشكل دعائى أكثر إغراء وضراوة عما يحدث هنا..
لكن المواطن هناك لا يشعر بهذه المخططات ولا الحملات الوهمية الفاحشة التكلفة..لا يدرك أنها بغرض اصطياده..وهو يؤمن أن المرشح المبهر هذا هو القادر.هو الأقوى..هو الذى سيوفر له الضمانات المادية والمعيشية... وهو بالفعل الذى يفى بوعوده..والمواطن هناك من ناحية أخرى لا يبغى سوى مصلحته وكونه أن يكون منضم لحزب قوى يوفر له الضمان المادى كأساس..

المشكلة عندنا أنهم - المتطفلون - عندما ضغطوا علينا لكى نقبل بنظام العالم الديمقراطى المزعوم هذا لكى نرتقى ونصبح فى مصاف الدول المتقدمة رضخنا مجبرين ربما ولم نتصور لوهلة أن هذه اللعبة الغير شريفة تماماً قد لا يصلح تطبيقها عندنا مثلما استطاعوا هم  أن يحكموا السيطرة على شعوبهم من خلالها..
فلا يشترط أن ما نجح هناك ينجح هنا..وخاصة أننا لسنا فى حاجة لنظام ديمقراطى أقاموه لأنفسهم لأنهم عانوا الإضطهاد ولأنهم غير مسلمين ولأنهم فى الأصل معتدين بطبيعتهم..فنحن عندنا النظامالإسلامى الذى يكفينا شر تلك المكائد الحداثية المزيفة..
أضف إلى أن البيئة والثقافة والظروف وحجم التوعية والمرشحين أنفسهم..كل شىء مختلف تماماً عن هناك ولا يصح عليه التعميم والتطبيق لو نعقل..

المهم أن الدولة قبلت النهج ومثل التلميذ المتخبط بدأت فى التنفيذ بارتجالية مشحونة بالقسوة والغباء..فشعر المواطن أنها خدعة محكمة..والشعب المصرى من أذكى ما يكون..وهكذا تولد عدم الثقة فى الحكومة التابعة المهزوزة الطاغية..*



> لذا اري ان المقاطعه هي الحل .. ولكن بشرط
> تلك المقاطعه لن تجدي اثرها الا اذا كانت جماعيه ..اي من كافه الاحزاب والتيارات الدينيه الاخري
> صحيح ان كثيرا جدا من المصريين ...كثيرون جدا لايذهبون الي الانتخابات بل ولا يملكون اصلا بطاقه انتخابيه ..
> وهذا موقف يدل علي اننا كشعب ..ليس لدينا ثقه فيما سيحدث باصواتنا الحره


*
تماماً 
تماماً يا محمد..
هى نفسها وجهة نظرى فيما يخص الإمتناع الجماعى وإلا فالمشاركة..وقلنا الكثير لخصوص هذا الأمر..
وفعلاً الكثير من الشعب لايملك بطاقة انتخابية..قبالإضافة إلى أنهم لا يثقون فى لعبة الإنتخابات ..الشعب غير مؤمن بهذه الثقافة من الأساس..فهى دخيلة ومريبة ولم يتم التعريف بها بالشكل المناسب المقنع..كما أنه لا يعرف الإجراءات العادية لخروج البطاقة الإنتخابية للنور..

أذكر أن صديقة لى..وهى انسانة متعلمة ومثقفة..عندما كنا نتحدث فى هذا الشأن فاجئتنى بأنها لا تمتلك هذه البطاقة السحرية ولا تريدها وخاصة عندما عَرفت أنها تستدعى ذهابها لقسم الشرطة وما أدراك ماهو قسم الشرطة فى عيون وأذهان المصريين..!!
كلنا نعرف حجم المعاملة المدنية العادية المهينة التى نلاقيها حتى لو لم تكن من ضمن مسجلين الخطر الشديدى الولع بالإجرام..هههههههههههههه
ثم فى النهاية لا يمكن أن ننكر أن هناك نسبة عدم وعى لا بأس بها عند المواطن..وضعف..وفقر..وهكذا مثلما تعرف..
ثم دعنى أسألك..
هل تعتقد أنه لو خرج الشعب للتصويت..وكل الأمور على ما يرام...هل هذا سيفت فى عضد الحزب الحكومى؟ هل من الممكن أن تنتصر إرادة الشعب..؟
للأسف لا وبحسبة بسيطة سوف أوردها لاحقاً..
*


> وهذا موقف يدل علي اننا كشعب ..ليس لدينا ثقه فيما سيحدث باصواتنا الحره
> ولكن اقصد الاحزاب السياسيه في مصر ..الا تنزل بقوائم انتخابيه اذا ارادت خيرا للوطن فعلا .
> ووقتها تخيلو ماذا سيصيب الحزب الحاكم من احراج امام العالم اجمع ..ماذا سيسبب لهم من انتقادات
> بالظبط عمليه تشبه سجين ..في غياهب المعتقلات يلاقي كل انواع التعذيب وصنوف الهوان وبعد ان كف صراخه وندءاته ولم يرجو حلا ..نجد انه امتنع عن الطعام ..كاضراب اخير وقتها نري جميعا ماذا اصاب المسؤلين من ذعر جراء امتناع السجين عن الطعام
> وكنت اسال نفسي ..هل بعد كل هذا العذاب والقسوه والتعسف ..ولا تتحرك نزعه ضمير واحده ..هل تقلقه عمليه الاضراب عن الطعام كل هذا القلق البالغ .؟؟
> والاجابه انه نعم قلق واكثر من قلق لان الامتناع عن الطعام عمليه ستفتح عليه كثيرا من النار في العالم والصحافه العالميه والهيئات المدنيه الكبيره.. وجريمه سذاع صيتها في العالم الحر ..اخلاقيه قبل ان تكون قانونيه
> وهذه كتلك
> امتناع الاحزاب وهي الدعوه التي دعاها الدكتور محمد البرادعي ..كحل اخير طالما لم يستجب النظام الخاتكم لندائات الشفافيه والمصداقيه ..اصابت الحزب بالقلق البالغ اذا حققت الدعوي هدفها ..وكانت دعوتهم المتناقضه ..
> الانتخاب والايجابيه ..مع انه في الاساس حرمنا من كافه ضمانات تلك الحريه
> ...


*
لا خلاف على كل ما قلت..
المشكلة فى التنظيم والتفاهم يا محمد..الإستراتيجية..الإلتفاف..
الشعور بنفس الهدف..حب الوطن والإنتماء له بعيداً عن المصالح الشخصية والأهواء..العمل داخل البعد الوطنى الشامل..أين نحن من كل هذا !
والأسوأ من ذلك هى التمثيليات التى أصبحت على عينك يا تاجر ونحن نفهم !
نفهم لعبة الكومبارس والدوبلير..
شىء مثير للحنق تماماً عندما تجرى عليك ألعاب الخداع هكذا بمنتهى الشجاعة والجرأة ..
لم تتورع الحكومة عن إختلاق الأحزاب والقيادات المؤجرة !!!
أى عقل هذا يفكر !!!
لأنه لو كان يفعل لفهم أن هذه التكتلات والشللية على المستوى الأكبر ..المستوى الوطنى..لاشك ستدمر نفسها فى النهاية..هذه طبيعة الإنخلاق التشرنق حول هدف ظالم عشوائى..
والتدمير هنا لن يدمرها وحدها..يا ليت..بل سيدمر دولة بأكملها ..فى نهاية المطاف..
أدعو الله إلا يحدث أبداً ذلك...
*


> الاشكاليه في نظري هنا تكمن في نقطه واحده
> ان المعارضه نفسها لم تتفق علي موقف ثابت
> مقاطعه ..ام مشاركه
> هل ستشاركو يامعارضه مصر من جميع التيارات والتوجهات في الانتخابات ؟؟
> هل ستتفقو علي شيء واحد ليصبح قرار قويا ذو ثقل ؟؟
> الجواب .. لااحد يعرف ماذا سيحدث
> وهذا شيء مضحك ..مبكي في نفس الوقت
> 
> نجد انه يخرج من يقول اننا سنشارك ولكن بشكل اقل عن ذي قبل
> ...


*
وهذه نقطة أخرى فى غاية الأهمية تثيرها بأريحيتك..
إن الأحزاب عندنا فى حاجة للنسف وإعادة التشكيل
هذه ليست أحزاب ولا تنتمى لمعنى الأحزاب الحقيقى فى شىء
المجتمع المدنى منهار تماماً..بل لا يوجد من الأصل شبهة مجتمع مدنى
نحن فى حاجة لأن نفهم معنى الحزب الذى يتآلف من الناس العادية..معنى المعارضة الموضوعية المحترمة..
كيف نتعامل مع الحزب ..داخله كيف تجرى العلاقات..كيف نختلف ونعارض..!!
الأحزاب لاشك من أحد أهم أسباب هذا التدهور بتخبطها وجهلها..
*


> اما علي المستوي الشخصي ايضا فالمقاطعه حل مبدئي
> رغم يقيني بما قالته العزيزه جيهان محمد علي في ردها
> بل اني كنت واحدا من المؤيدين بشده بحقي في الانتخابات الي وقت قريب
> وكتبت في هذا فعلا
> ولكن بعد ذلك اصبحت اقتنع بشئ اخر
> ساعود الي الموضوع ثانيه اختي الكريمه خشيه التطويل الزائد فقط
> 
> ارق تحياتي
> وخالص تحياتي علي الموضوع القيم
> ...


*
كلنا على المستوى الشخصى نريد أن نشارك ونتفاعل بقوة..
ومطلب الإمتناع الجماعى هذا هو حل مؤقت وليد مجريات الأحداث فقط ليس إلا..
فى النهاية يا محمد هو حلم لا أعتقد فى إكتماله
لأنك كما تعلم لسنا متفقين على شىء..
والضغوط الدعائية والغريزية والسلطوية أقوى بكثير علينا
أنا أشكرك جداً على مداخلتك الرائعة التفصيلية
وأشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة
أما عن كون الإبداع سياسى هذه المرة..فأنا لا أريد أن أتفلسف..ههههههههه..ولكن الإبداع غير مقرون بأى توصيف يا محمد..الإبداع - لو كان هذا ابداع يعنى - هو شعور الشخص نفسه وسلوكه..الفن المتجاوب والناقل لحركة المجتمع..الإبداع أبداً ليس بمعزل عن المجتمع...ولا تنسى أن الإنسان كائن سياسى..وكل شىءفى الكون خاضع لتسييس أوجبه الله فيه..فى دائرة ما من دوائر التأمل والسلوك ستجد أن الكون كله سياسى..يكفى هذا،
مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 3.    الموافقة المشروطة " وهذه تتطلب جمعية ناخبة ذكية " 
> 
> وانا من مشجعى الطريق الثالث .



جمعية ناخبة ذكية!

*هل هذه لها صلة قرابة من* *قريب** أو** بعيد*
* بالقرية الذكية*




 :f2: 
أخى العزيز سيد حسن

لا تبخل علينا وزدنا علما بالله عليك
وقل لنا أين 
تقف
الجمعية الناخبة الذكية! 
من
 الشروط "البرادعية" السبعة

----------


## اليمامة

> فات جميع من شاركوا برأيهم فى هذا البحث التفصيلى الرائع للأخت اليمامة  الإجابة على هذا السؤال  الهام وأنحصرت مشاركاتهم *"نشارك أم لا نشارك"* فى إنتخابات معروف مسبقا نتائجها فى ظل نظام بوليسى عسكرى  إستبدادى يحضر حكام أجانب لتحكيم مباريات كرة القدم المحلية ويرفض تماما ورأسه ألف سيف وعلى جثتى مراقبين دوليين لمراقبة الإنتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية رغم أن مصر تشارك دوليا فى مراقبة الإنتخابات فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على سبيل المثال ولا الحصر ....و*عجبى*!
> 
>  
> 
> سيبكم من كل شئ *وأجيبوا أولا على السؤال التالى:*


* 
عزيزى الدكتور جمال..
أحمد الله إن حاز الموضوع على إعجابك..
وأوافقك سيدى على النتيجة محسومة مسبقاً..كلنا نعرف ذلك..وهذا المخطط بالطبع مما يتعارض مع وجود الرقابة الدولية على العملية برمتها..فكيف يوافقون عليه؟
وكان الأولى إعمالاً للمصداقية وإحقاقاً للحق أن يتم الترحيب بالرقابة الدولية بلا أدنى توجس ولا إحتمال مغبة الشكوك من هنا ومن هناك إلا إذا..
وأنت وكلنا نعرف سيدى إلا إذا ماذا..
أما لماذا تقدموا وتراجعنا نحن..سؤال كان حزين منى ويعذبنى..
معروفة إجابته تقريباً ولأسباب غاية فى الأهمية وتبدو برغم أهميتها هلامية..أتعرف أنت سيدى على وجه الدقة؟
تقديرى لك واحترامى
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> والسؤال هنا موجه للأمهات المصريات ماذا هو رد الفعل عندكن ؟!
> 
> أوعى يا واد مفعوص تتكلم فى موضوع زى ده دى الحيطان ليها ودان
> أنت عاوز أبوك يروح ورا الشمس بسبب كلامك ده ....
> إحنا ملناش فى المدعوقه السياسة ديت
> إحنا ناس غلابه  وماشيين جنب الحيط*
> 
> *وعجبى!*


*
معك الحق بالطبع إجمالاً فيما يتعلق بطريقة تربيتنا لأولادنا و النقطة المحذورة .. السياسة والسلطة..
تبدو طبيعة المجتمع الشرقى الذى تعود على العلاقات الثنائية التى تمر من طرف واحد للآخر ..
طرف يغذى طول الوقت والأخر يتشرب ويتشبع بكل ما يغذيه به الأول مهما كان شكل هذه التغذية..
ومن ثم تعود على المجتمع وعلينا هذه التغذية الراجعة بصورها المختلفة ذات الفكر الشخصى غالباً..
إن تربية الطفل على المشاركة والدفاع وتحمل المسئولية والتفكير وحل المشكلات والاندماج هو علم مختص بذاته يا سيدى ..علم ليس فى مفهوم أغلب الأمهات أو المجتمعات العربية بشكل عام..
والكارثة أنهم وبشكل عادى وفطرى يستخدمن أساليب القهر والتخويف والترويع فى التعامل مع الأطفال..الأمر الذى يجعل من شخصياتهم.. تلك الشخصية الخائفة المقهورة التى تكن عداء وكرهاً داخلياً وتتظاهر بالحيادية والولاء..وماذا سيكون هذا الباطن  فيما بعد سوى الإزدواجية اللعينة والجبن ؟
تربية الإنتهازية وعدم الشجاعة فى القول ولا فى الفعل..
وأخطر الأمراض الإجتماعية هى النفاق والإزدواجية "يقولون ما لا يفعلون"
نعم..هى قضية المجتمع بأكمله..قضية تحتاج لتغيير جذرى فى مناهج التعليم والتدريس والتربية..ومعتقداتنا جميعاً..
....
لشد ما آلمتنى هذه الصورة القاسية اللا آدمية فى مداخلتك !!!!
*

----------


## اليمامة

> ماذا تقدر أن تفعله  القرود فى 
> دولة الضباع الكاسرة
> 
> الرافضة أن يشاركها أحد فى الحكم
> أوحتى فى تداول السلطة
> والمسيطرة أمنيا وبوليسيا وعسكريا
> 
> 
> على كل صغيرة وكبيرة
> ...


 *
وهل الحكومة بمثل هذه الأريحية حتى تجعل الإنتخاب يتم بالرقم القومى يا سيدى؟
أى تسهييل أسطورى هذا !!
ولكن أتعتقد معى أنه لو كان الإنتخاب بالرقم القومى مشروع.. لكان فكر الناس تجاه العملية الإنتخابية تغير وانتخبوا بشفافية ؟
يعنى هل كنا سنحصد ما نتمنى؟
أعتقد أن الشعب نفسه فى حاجة لتثقيف عميق فى هذه الناحية..
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> وهكذا تولد عدم الثقة فى الحكومة التابعة المهزوزة الطاغية..*



*الخلط واللخبطة*

*
*
*
إلى متى سنخلط الأمور هكذا
عن أى حكومة تتكلمين عزيزتى اليمامة
وأنتى نفسك موظفة مجتهدة فى هذه الحكومة
إلى متى مثقفى هذه الأمة
سيتسمروا فى خداع أنفسهم
 لا يفرقون بين أساسيات وأبجديات
السياسة
لا بد من الفصل بين الحكومة والنظام الحاكم
الحكومة مجرد أداة تنفيذية
الحكومة بتروح وتجئ
بمعنى أنها هى المتغير Variable
ولكن النظام الحاكم "المصرى" 
هو الغير متغير Non variable 
على مستوى العالم كله
الحكومة يا عالم يا هووو هى 
المنفذة للبرنامج الإنتخابى 
لرأس النظام الحاكم
ورأس الحزب الحاكم
والذى وضعه وساعد فى إعداده
إبن رئيس النظام والحزب الحاكم بصفته الحزبية
أمينا للسياسات فى الحزب الحاكم الأسطورى
والذى تمتد جذوره ليوليو 1952  
وإذا كان المثقفين بدعاوى الخوف المخلوط
بنكهة دستور متفصل
لا يلقون اللوم على رأس السمكة
فمن باب أولى أن يلتزموا الصمت
إلى الأبد
....وعجبى!

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: عزيزتى اليمامة
أحقا كنا نكتب فى نفس الوقت وأنتى كنتى السابقة بالنشر 11:25 وأنا كنت 11:26 حسب توقيت الكمبيوتر بتاعى...وعجبى!

عذرا سأكمل مشاركاتى بعد ظهر اليوم لإنشغالى فى أمور  حياتية محددة من قبل...

----------


## اليمامة

> *علشان لا اكون متشائم 
> 
> اسمحيلى بسؤال عكسى 
> 
> بفرض ان 
> 
> الانتخابات حره ونزيها وديمقراطية 
> 
> وان الاصوات هى اللى حتنجح المرشحين فعلا 
> ...


 *
الأستاذ العزيز اسكندرانى 
مداخلتك فى غاية الأهمية وتنطوى على كشف صريح ووعر للحقيقة الموجودة..
يا سيدى الفاضل الحكومة تعرف أن هذا الشعب ليست لديه الخلفية الثقافية المناسبة عن الديمقراطية المزعومة الوهمية التى يدعونها ..
الحكومة تعتقد وتقر وتعمل بهذا الإعتقاد والإقرار طيلة الوقت وتراهن على أن هذا الإنسان الذى جبل على طاعة السلطة والسيادة والإحتلال منذ القدم ..هى نفسها الأسباب التى من خلالها تحكم السيطرة عليه .. قادرة على أن تخدعه وتوهمه وتمارس معه لعبة الخمس قرود كما ذكر الأستاذ فاضل..
هو المواطن المسالم الصابر الذى لا يغوى الحروب ولا الدماء وخاصة بعد الذى عاناه من ويلات الحروب والإحتلال منذ فجر التاريخ..
ماذا يفعل هذا المواطن يا سيدى بالله عليك؟
نعم أعرف أنه شعب استكان قليلاً لما يُفعل فيه..ويبدو وكأن مقاومته خارت..لم يعد قادراً..وماذا بيديه أن يفعل وهو لا يعرف..ولا يفهم المخططات الخبيثة للغاية التى توضع بعبقرية ابليس فى أروقات السياسة المتشعبة من إناس من المفترض أن يخلص لهم ويركن بحياته كلها وحياة أبناءه على وقع تصرفاتهم وقراراتهم ؟
نحن الشعب فى حاجة ماسة لأن نتغير ونشجب ونرفض ونفهم..
مننا فينا..نحتاج لتغيير..
فينا من يستحل دماء أخيه وماله ومعاشه..أنا لن أستطيع أن أنكر هذا..
وعلى مدار التاريخ كله كانت توجد تلك الفئة المنشقة..فهى ليست وصمة فى الشعب المصرى وحده ولكنها زادت..
فالكل يلهث نحو أى فرصة..نحو أى طاقة نور توفر له مأمن من العيش والحاجة..حتى ولو كان هذا على حساب أخيه فى مقابل موالاة السلطة وكسب ودها.. 
وهى التربية المزدوجة التى كنت أتحدث عنها منذ قليل فى مداخلتى مع الدكتور جمال الشربينى..
نحتاج لأن نخلص نحن لأنفسنا أحياناً سيدى حتى يهيأ الله لنا من أمرنا رشدا..
ثم أن هذا النظام الغربى هذا جديداً علينا وطول عمرنا نثق فى حكامنا ممن يتولون السلطة..نثق فى حبهم وانتماءهم..نثق بيس عن غباء ولكن لأننا نعمل بخلافة الله فى الأرض..فالله هو الحاكم الأكبر وجعل الإنسان فى الأرض لتطبيق شريعته وليحسن الخلافة والقيادة بما يرصيه عز وجل ويكفل الحقوق ويحفظ المعاش لكل إنسان على وجه الأرض..
نحن لم نكن فى حاجة إلى النظم الغربية المراوغة لأن ديننا هو الإسلام الذى أرسى لنا شريعة فى منتهى العدل لا تحتاج لأى تلاعب..
وإذا كان الأمر حتم ذلك علينا..كيف نطبق هذه النظم الرأسمالية فى الأساس ونحن لا نعرفها..
ولا نلم بتفاصيلها.. ونحن غير مهيئيين لممارستها على كل المستويات..
هى مجرد لعبة للتحايل واستغلال السلطة كما ذكرت حضرتك..وخاصة فى غياب الحقائق والمعلومات عن نزاهة المرشح والضمانات التى تؤخذ عليه لكى يفى بوعوده وينفذ ما طرحه فى برنامجه الإنتخابى
لديك كل الحق..
ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
مع خالص تحياتى
*

----------


## اليمامة

> نشارك ولا مانشاركش؟؟؟؟
> 
> تعرفي يا ندى في انتخابات الدوره قبل اللى فاتت كنت متحمسه جداااا علشان أنتخب
> كنا طلبه وعندنا حماس
> وحاولت أجيب بطاقه انتخابيه أو ألاقي اسمى في كشوف الناخبين مالقتش اسمى
> علشان أنا من مواليد ليبيا
> ليه بقا ؟؟؟؟ معرفش
> بغض النظر
> 
> ...


 *
والله يا إيمان أنا حزينة جداً انى بسمع الكلام دا
برغم أنه معروف وكل الدنيا عرفاه
ولكن مجرد انك تسمعى وتقرى غير بجد ما حد يقولك دا واقع فعلاً وبيحصل وأنا شاهد عيان عليه كمان..
للأسف يا إيمان هى دى الحقيقة المرة
ان الناس بتجرى ورا المنصب والسلطة
الناس غاوية السلطة وعايزاها بأى تمن
وصعب جدا انك تلاقى حد فى الزمن دا بيدير السلطة صح
واللى يفكر يعمل كدا لازم يتشال
وزير الإستثمار الدكتور محمود محى الدين 
كان راجل خلاق..كان راجل مجتهد جدا وحقانى
والمهم انه كان صغير فى السن ومتحمس..
مسك دلوقتى بنك النقد الدولى
كل الدنيا بتقول انه رشح للمنصب دا بالعمد..بقصد انه يغادر مصر..ومايكونش مطلع على الأحداث بالذات فى الفترة الجاية..
بالرغم انه منصب تشريفى ..منصب أعلى..منصب للترقى..
ولكنه كان هنا مرشح علشان يمسك رئاسة الوزرا
وكان دايما له وجهات نظره الوجيهة جدا الحقانية
كان بيهتم فى الوزارة بأصغر موظف..بالعامل
كان بيتصور تصدقى ان الدراسة هاتبدأ والناس محتاجة فلوس..
ومع رمضان والعملية زنقة
فكان بيصرف مكفات وحوافز
انسان حاسس بالناس..ملم بمتاعب الناس..انسان بسيط منهم..
حل مشكلات العمال اللى كانت مستعصية
الناس البسيطة الغلابانة كانت بتعيط فى التليفون على الهوا وهما بيكلموه فى التليفون وبيقولوله "سيبتنا ليه..كنا عايزينك معانا..انت حسيت بينا"
والراجل كان بيرد على العامل..العامل فى شركة الأقطان والغزل والنسيج بمنتهى الإحترام والأدب وكأنه بيكلم رئيس الجمهورية.."وحاضر يا فندم..أنا تحت أمرك"
الناس بتفهم يا إيمان وبتحس وبتميز يا إيمان لكن الإنسان الخلاق مالهوش وجود فى المجتمع
الكل بينبذه..
وبعد حين بتحاك المؤامرات لغاية ما يزهقوه فى عيشته ويموتوه ويسيب لهم الليلة كلها يشبعوا بيها..
للأسف يا إيمان هو دا الواقع
أشكرك
*

----------


## اليمامة

> أبنت*ى العزيزة
> باختصار 
> رأيى اننا نشارك 
> النتائج السنة دى ستكون مختلفة نعم سيفوز الحزب الوطنى بالأغلبية المطلقة مع ترك بعض المقاعد للأحزاب التى شاركت فى العملية . 
> الأحزاب التى شاركت قالت أن عدم مشاركاتها يبعدها لخمسة سنوات على الأقل عن الساحة السياسية ومعهم حق .
> مشاركتنا حق من حقوقنا وبداية لتفاعل لو أستمر فاننا سنكون قيداً على الصناديق وسيختفى التزوير ببطء
> 
> 
> *


 *
أستاذى العزيز سيد جعيتم
أهلا بك وسعيدة بتواجدك العطر..
نعم والدى العزيز..بالزمن نستطيع أن نصبخ خطراً على التلاعب والتزوير..
ومجرد الامتناع الفردى بالفعل يعود بنا مسيرة 5 سنوات للوراء على الأقل
أنا مؤمنة أننا لابد وأن نشارك فى الأحوال الطبيعة
وحالتنا اليوم برغم أنها على حافة خطرة جدا إلا أننى عدت لآتساءل ما الجديد يا سيدى ؟
وما الذى سيحدث مغايراً عما قبل؟
حتى لو رصدت النتائج تغيير للأمام بمعدل واحد بالمائة عن كل عام..سنستمر بالتأكيد..فهو خير من لا شىء..
هى هكذا حياة الأمم والشعوب..جهاد ومثابرة ليس من أجل الفرد ولا على أى مستوى شخصى..ولا نظرة قاصرة للغد
ولكن من أجيال أجيال أخرى قادمة
أشكرك ودمت فى أمان الله
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الخلط واللخبطة*
> 
> *
> *
> *
> إلى متى سنخلط الأمور هكذا
> عن أى حكومة تتكلمين عزيزتى اليمامة
> وأنتى نفسك موظفة مجتهدة فى هذه الحكومة
> إلى متى مثقفى هذه الأمة
> ...


 *
وهل كونى موظفة فى الحكومة ونحن جميعاً كذلك يمنعنى من انتقادها يا سيدى؟
هل عندما أقسو على ابنى بغرض تربيته أقتله أو انافقه أو أخلط بين الأوراق؟
إن ما تنادى به حضرتك هنا هى دعوة صريحة للرضوخ والإذعان وعدم الموضوعية على طريقة لا للعقل الناقد 
ومن كان معى فليوافق موافقة عمياء على كل ما أدعيه بشروطى ومن يختلف معى فهو ليس منى !!!!
أنا أنتقد الحكومة كما يحلو لى يا سيدى ..فأنا لا أمجد أو أخسف الأرض بها..والقصة كلها لا تنحصر فى تلك النظرة الضيقة..الثنائية التى لا تحتمل التجديد والتطوير..فحتى الحكومة بشر ..والبشر لا يمكن أن تكون أحكامهم وتصرفاتهم صحيحة مائة بالمائة وترضى كل الناس..
ثم أننى بموضوعى هذا ونقاشاتى فيه لا أهدف إلى تشويه منظر الحكومة..فالشعب مسئول مسئولية تتوازى مع مسئوليتها فى إدارة نفسه
وأنا يا سيدى لا أعُلّى ولا أعز على وطنى شىء..لا حكومة ولا غيرi
والوطن فقط هو هدفى من هذا الموضوع..وناسى وأهلى..
مصر كلها..
مصر فقط سيدى
تحياتى 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> .فحتى الحكومة بشر ..والبشر لا يمكن أن تكون أحكامهم وتصرفاتهم صحيحة مائة بالمائة وترضى كل الناس..
> ثم أننى بموضوعى هذا ونقاشاتى فيه لا أهدف إلى تشويه منظر الحكومة..فالشعب مسئول مسئولية تتوازى مع مسئوليتها فى إدارة نفسه
> 
> *



*خلطة "أم هاجر"

* 

ويزداد الخلط خلطا
وتزداد اللخبطة لخبطتنا
أختاه ندى
وهكذا نرجع للقصة القديمة
البيضة الأول ولا الدجاجة الأول

ونعود لنغمة 
"الحكومة والشعب"
مرارا وتكرارا
ولسه أنا قايلك
أنها ليست الحكومة إنما هى راس السمكة
ترجعى تقولى الحكومة
ماله الشعب المصرى
الغلبان والطيب
واللى تجبيه كده يجئ
واللى وتوديه كده يروح
لحقتى تنسى حكاية الراعى والرعية
ومين فيهم فى ظل نظامنا الحاكم الفريد من نوعه
يقدر يأثر فى التانى
لسه أنا مسمعتش عن إبن ضعيف 
حيعلم أبوه الرجل القوى والهمام
الأدب والمشى على الصراط المستقيم
الراعى هو الأهم فى معادلة
الراعى والرعية
الراعى هو المسئول والأخير عن الصحة والتعليم والإسكان
والضبط والربط والإعلام وكمان السجون والمعتقلات
ومن ثم كان الجواب الأمثل
هو الدجاجة قبل البيضة
والراعى قبل الرعية
وأبنك على ما تربيه ولما يكبر
تبقى تخاويه
يا أختى ندى
 :36 4 13: 


ونرجع لموضوعنا الأساسى
ما هو الأنسب بالنسبة لنظام الإنتخاب
وما أهمية الرقم القومى فى ظل نظام إنتخابى 
فاشل ومشكوك فى أمره
فى مجتمع مصرى تسود فيه
خليط من العنصرية والقبلية والعائلية 

الرقم القومى
الإنتخاب من خلاله يغنى عن الرقابة الدولية
لأنه سيكون من خلال برنامج غير قابل للإختراق والتزوير
ويواكب العصر


النظام الإنتخابى بالقائمة
 وقولوا وداعا للنظام الإنتخابى الفردى

وعليكم بالنظام الإنتخابى بالقائمة
مجموعة من الناس متوافقة ومتناغمة سياسيا
يتقدمون كفريق واحد فى قائمة واحدة
كما يحدث حاليا فى إنتخابات الأندية المصرية
وهكذا ستختفى القبلية والعنصرية وتزداد الوحدة الوطنية
لإحتمالية وجود المرشح المسيحى مع المرشح المسلم
على نفس القائمة

*بشرط واحد أساسى* 

ألا وهو المساواة بين جميع أفراد الشعب
وإلغاء النسبة الخائبة المسماة
50% عمال وفلاحين
تلك النسبة المشبهوة
والتى أرادها الإنقلابى عبد الناصر
ليحمى نفسه
من أى إنقلاب عسكرى
ينقلب على نظام حكمه
والذى كان السبب الجذرى
لما نحن فيه
من تردى وتخلف فى جميع مجالات الحياة
 :36 1 31: 







> *مصر كلها..
> مصر فقط سيدى
> تحياتى 
> *


هو حد فينا جاب سيرة "السعودية" مثلا مثلا ؟!


 :36 33 15:  :36 33 15:  :36 33 15:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اختي العزيزه ندي 

كم هي جميله اجاباتك دون شك في مختلف مشاركاتك في الموضوع 
بما لايدع مجالا للشك بان هناك بعض النقاط كم اود مناقشتها من جديد 
ولكن سانتظر حتي تنتهي من الرد علي باقي المشاركات 
لنتمكني من جمع شتات الموضوع من كافه جوانبه

تحياتي

----------


## اليمامة

> للأسف المشاركة بشروطهم
> المجحفة
> وفى ظل دستور معوج
> وبه عوار
> هى وكسة كبرى
> أكبر من وكسة
> عبد الناصر فى
> 1967
> 
> ...


 *
دا حقيقى يا دكتور
فى حالة وجود مجتمع مدنى قوى
غير كدا يعتبر الإمتناع بالفعل سلبية حتى وإن كانت النتائج مرصودة سابقاً
عدم اامشاركة الفردية ستعيدنا بالفعل للوراء كما تفضل وذكر الأستاذ العزيز سيد جعيتم
وبمرور الوقت قد يعمل لنا ألف حساب طالما أننا لا نتهاون فى حقوقنا برغم التعسف والقمع
تحياتى
*

----------


## اليمامة

> يا ندى  لما يكون الهدف هو الاحراج في الأوساط الدولية 
>  يبقى انت اكيد مش في مصر 
> 
>  يا ندى مش حكومتنا ولا بلادنا اللي بتحرج ولا تتكسف  
>  دول ينطبق عليهم المثل  القديم  " قالوا للقردة اتبرقعى قالت وشي واخد على الفضيحة "
>  يعنى الامتناع الجماعى  اللي انت بتنشديه وانت عارفه ان الاجتماع عليه صعب 
>  لآننا كعرب اتفقنا الا نتفق دى صفة اصيلة جوانا 
> 
>  الامتناع دا  من مصلحتهم وبركة يا جامع زى ما بيقولوا واذا كان على التواجد في اللجان الانتخابية  
> ...


 *
أهلاً بيكى يا جميلة..وتسعدنى مداخلتك للمرة الثانية..
يا جميلة اسمحيلى..
الإحراج الدولى لعدم المشاركة التى تعنى أن الإنتخابات ملعوب فيها أمر شديد الحرج للحزب المسيطر..
وهما مايقدروش على مواجهة الموقف دا لأنهم تابعين لسياسات خارجية وواقعين تحت ضغوط التنفيذ لمصالح وأهداف متشابكة ومعقدة على المستوى الدولى..
يعنى عايزة أقولك انهم مايقدروش يظهروا بمظهر المدلسين..بل بالعكس لازم يظهروا بمظهر الديمقراطيين المراعيين لحقوق الإنسان والمواطن..حتى لو تمثيل..
دى مسرحية علينا..
يعنى زى ما تقولى كدا الورق يكون سليم..وخلاص
هههههههههه
ودا بيفكرنى الحقيقة بمعاناة باعنيها فى نواحى معينة فى عملى..
ألاقى الدنيا كلها عامله ورق وملفات ودوسيهات..ومختومة وجميلة ومنسقة ..ولكنها موش متفعلة..
كلام فاضى..
وأنا مايهمنيش التوثيق بدون شغل..
دا تخلف..
وطبعا الحكومة موش بالسذاجة انها تثير الرأى العام بهذا السفور
بل بالعكس لازم كله متغطى والناس راضية أو يساورها الشك أو تعيش على أمل وهما من تحت الترابيزة بيعملوا كل اللى فى نفسهم فيه..
يعنى فعلا يا جميلة وارد جدا لو الناس امتنعت هما هايحطوا أساميهم ولكن لازم يكون فيه نسبة لا بأس بها من الواقعية..
اللذيذ بقى انى كنت بتناقش مع أحد الأصدقاء عن مسألة انه ضرورى يروح ينتخب
ضحك وقالى ..انتخب!!!
دول بيحطوا أسامى الناس اللى ماتت من 30 سنة
هههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى مصر بتنتخب أضعاف مضاعفة..
لكن فكرتك حلوة جدا بتاعة ان الناس تطلع فى نفس ذات اليوم النتظر وتعمل اعتصام..وييجوا بقى بتوع الأمن المركزى وأمن الدولة وتبقى معركة حياة أو موت..
وطبعا المشاركة الجماعية حلم برضو على فكرة لأن موش كل الناس بتروح تنتخب ودا لصالحهم
وكمان الإمتناع الجماعى حلم آخر لأنه شبه مستحيل
يبقى لا مناص عن الدوران فى الدايرة المغلقة
وإن شاء الله ربنا فرجه قريب
لأن دى مصر وناسها الطيبين
وربنا دايما حماها وحفظهم
شكراً ليكى يا جميلة ومرحباً بيكى دايماً
*

----------


## اليمامة

> الإمتناع يكون منتهى الإيجابيه ندى
> 
> عندما يكون لدى الممتنعين هذا الفكر ويكون هذا الامتناع جماعى
> 
> أو يكون الإمتناع بغرض أحراج النظام أمام العالم كما قال البعض
> 
> 
> 
> بس تفتكرى أن هذا المفهوم ممكن يحدث بمصر
> ...


 *
عندك حق يا إيمان
وكلامك مضبوط
الأولى إن الأحزاب تمتنع لو كانالهدف موحد ومتفق عليه
ولكن بعشوائية المعركة محسومة
وهايحصل أذى أكبر للناس
شكراً ليكى
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*رحلة إستخراج بطاقة إنتخابات*

للأخت العزيزة والإيجابية والواقعية
والغير حالمة

boukybouky


كل واحد أو واحده عنده بقين عاوز يقولهم
أو حتى بوقين قالهم خلاص
يروح يقرأ الموضوع بعاليه
وبعدين يرجع تانى لموضوعنا ده
يمكن يغير رأيه ويطلب مسح البوقين
اللى كتبهم هنا

 :36 13 7: 


وإلى الأخت جميلة بوحريد
صاحبة قول



> ربنا يرحم البلد دى بقى من حكومتها وشعبها  
> 
>  نظام فاسد وشعب طاله الفساد واستشرى فيه




نفيدكم علما
بأننا دلقنا على حكومتنا وشعبها
صفيحة جاز

وأشعلنا عيد كبريت



تمهيدا لحرق الإثنين معا



ومنتظرين أوامر سيادتك
نحرقهم أو لا نحرقهم ؟!

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


فى المرات القليلة التى ذهبت فيها لانتخابات مجلس الشعب, وبالرغم من أننى أخذت علقة باحلف بيها لغاية اليوم, ليس فقط لأننى تجرأت على الشرطة وطالبت بحقى فى الدخول لانتخاب مرشح معارض, وإنما أيضا لاننى طوال فترة حياتى فى مصر كنت مطلق اللحية وهو ماكان يقلق رجال الشرطة الأشاوس على رأي أحمد مطر. إلا أننى كنت أشعر بفرحة شديدة مع كل شلوت كنت باخده أنا وزملائي على باب مدرسة عمر بن عبد العزيز الابتدائية التى كانت تستخدم مقر لانتخابات مجلس الشعب وقتها.

القصد أن فرحة المواطن بذهابه للادلاء بصوته فى رأيي الشخصى تعادل فرحة الحاج بعد عودته من الحج..فرحة واحد عمل اللى عليه ومش محتاج حاجة تانية من الدنيا. فأنا عندما أذهب لادلى بصوتى فى الإنتخابات لا يهمنى فى المقام الأول أن يحدث تغيير لأننا جميعنا نعلم أن التغيير لن يأتى من صناديق الإنتخابات, ولنا فى آخر إنتخابات رئاسية إيرانية المثل والنموذج. ولكننى أذهب لاعلن أننى حي, لأصرخ فى وجه الظلم حتى ولو لم يسمعنى. أذهب لاقول للانظام المصرى....شايفنكم وعارفينكم وفاضحينكم.

أنا مع الرأي المؤيد للمشاركة الإيجابية...بدون فلسفات وبدون تشريح للشخصية المصرية, وإنما مشاركة إيجابية مثلها مثل مظاهرة آه فى فيلم النوم فى العسل...فنحن عندما نتفق جميعا على المشاركة الإيجابية فإننا بهذا نتظاهر فى وجه النظام, نريه أننا من الممكن أن نتحد على فعل شئ حتى ولو كانت نتيجته معروفه مسبقا...لا أن نفلسف الأمور ونعقد المشاعر ونزرع اليأس بداخلنا بدعوى أننا بمقاطعتنا للانتخابات فإننا بذلك أذكى شعوب الأرض فى الإعلان عن تظاهرها!

العملية أبسط من كده بكتير جدا...عايز تدوق حلاوة إنتمائك؟ يبقى اعمل حاجة حتى لو هاتاخد شلوت....اعمل...اعمل اعمل, ماتتكلمش كتير وتحلل وتفلسف.

وهنا أرجع تانى أقول فيه فينا أمل؟؟؟ بالتأكيد...ولكن لا أمل فينا إذا لم نملك إلا الأمل


خالص التحية للجميع
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
>   يبقى اعمل حاجة حتى لو هاتاخد شلوت
> 
> **وهنا أرجع تانى أقول فيه فينا أمل؟؟؟ 
> بالتأكيد...ولكن لا أمل فينا إذا لم نملك إلا الأمل*



ألا تخجل من نفسك 
وأنت تقول خدلك 
*شلوت*
يا من أنت تبحث
عن ديمقراطية 
*الشلوت*
ديمقراطية من ليس لهم 
شعرة كرامة




وأهديك أغنية ام كلثوم - الأمل

----------


## الصعيدي

> [CENTER]ألا تخجل من نفسك 
> وأنت تقول خدلك 
> *شلوت*
> يا من أنت تبحث
> عن ديمقراطية 
> *الشلوت*
> ديمقراطية من ليس لهم 
> شعرة كرامة


عفوا يا دكتور جمال .. بالعكس .. اللي  ياخد شلوت .. أو قلم على وشه .. في سبيل إصراره على المطالبة بحقه الدستوري أكيد أحسن بكتير من اللي يقعد في بيتهم وينتظر الحرية والكرامة على طبق من دهب .. واللي بالشكل ده عمره ما هيشوفها
لا أبالغ أبدا إذا قلت إن كل العظماء والأحرار والوطنيين اللي حققوا مكاسب الحرية والديموقراطية لأوطانهم .. أخدوا ما هو أكثر وأسوأ من الشلوت .. ولكن دي ضريبة الحرية
مانديلا اتسجن 36 سنة .. وانتصر في النهاية
أردوجان اللي احنا شايفينه دلوقت على قمة السلطة .. وبيغير الأخطاء السابقة في تركيا .. وبيفرض إرادته (كشخص منتخب انتخاب حر) على معارضيه .. عانى من السجن والإبعاد .. ولكنه تحمل وصبر .. في سبيل المبدأ
أنا أحيي أخي حمادو على الشلوت اللي أخده .. لإنه تحمل الأذى في سبيل نيل حقه الدستورى .. وباقول له إوع تتكسف من نفسك .. بالعكس .. لازم تفرح بصبرك .. وتضحيتك
وإن شاء الله هيكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .. وتقتص من المجرم اللي ضربه .. في يوم القصاص والعدل المطلق
وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## atef zromba

..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

إلى هواة ومحبى الشلاليت
أهديكم المشاركة التالية 
من موضوع
 *رحلة إستخراج بطاقة إنتخابات*







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boukybouky 					 
>  لكن الحقيقة نقطة البداية مفقودة







 :36 1 30: 
*أبدا والله العظيم هى ليست مفقودة 
ولكن المشكلة أننا نبصر بأبصارنا
ولا نبصر ببصائرنا
وأيضا لأننا نحب التكرار
واللى نعيده نزيده
ونحب الــ "أنا"
ونكره "نحن"

نحب الــ "فردية"
ونكره الــ "جماعة"
 الحل فى مسيرة "نحن"
وليست فى مسيرة "أنا"

الحل فى الرفض الجماعى
الحل فى مسيرة مليون مصرى 
من كل محافظة مصرية
فى الصحراء المجاورة لكل محافظة
نعلن فيها رفضنا الجماعى
لنظامنا الإنتخابى الفاسد
ولنظامنا التعليمى الفاسد
ولنظامنا الحكومى الفاسد
ولنظامنا الرئاسى الغير خاضع للمحاسبة
ولدستورنا المتفصل 
على مقاس عائلة واحدة 
وعلى حزب سياسى واحد
*

----------


## اليمامة

> عدنا ثانيه 
> ومره اخري حول الانتخابات البرلمانيه والرئاسيه القادمه 
> والانتخابات ماهي الا قضيه من ضمن القضيه الاكبر وهي الوطن 
> ولكنها اخطر قضاياه وحجر الزاويه فيه .. 
>  وهذه المره اتكلم من وجهه نظر فرديه ..وهي
>  لماذا يجب ان يقاطع الشعب الانتخابات ..؟ 
> اقول اولا ..
> ولماذا اصلا تذهب الي الانتخابات.. ؟؟ 
> ولماذا تذهب والنتيجه محسومه ؟؟ 
> ...


 *
مرحباً مجدداً يا محمد..ومداخلتك الحجة..
ولكن اسمحلى..
يعنى فهمت من كلامك أننا إذا لم نتفق يا محمد لن تذهب..أليس كذلك ؟
وأنا لا أرضى لك هذا..
السلبية هنا ألا تذهب يا أخى فى هذه الحالة..
فحتى لو كان كل شىء مطبوخ من قبل فلا يجب علينا أن نكرس هذه الصفة فينا على المستوى الفردى
لأنه بالوقت ربما نستطيع..لا يمكن أن ندعهم يزرعوا فينا التخويف والترويع ونحن نقبع مترفعين ولكننا سلبيين..
هذا ضد مسيرة الإصلاح الإنسانى..والإحساس الفطرى بأنفسنا والوطن
فأنا كما قلت سابقا حول تعريفى للانتخاب أنه فعل فطرى مهما كانت ظروفه..فهو غريزى..ولو تحدينا هذه الطبيعة بالتدريب والمنع هذا سنفقد رويد رويدا احساسنا بالإنتماء ومن ثم لن يضيرنا أى شىء بعد ذلك إطلاقا..
مجرد هاجس مخيف أتصوره..
لا مناص من التصويت طالما لم نمتنع جماعياً...
ومن ليس معنا اليوم ..غدا سيكون..لوكل ساعة زدنا فرد مناهض أفضل من أن ننقص..ربما استطعنا يا أخى أن نصنع قيداً عليهم بالوقت..
وفى النهاية الألاعيب ستنكشف وسيظهر التزوير لهؤلاء المؤمنين بأحلامهم الوردية..فالوعود لن توفى..وسينفض المولد..
صوت واحد..أحياناً يصنع فارق يا محمد..
أنا أدرك تماماً خطورة الوضع وأن هذه المرة ليست ككل مرة
فهذة المرحلة لو نجح فيها المخطط اياه سيبدأ عهد آخر جديد ظالم ربما سيستمر لأكثر من 50 عام آخرين !!!
ونظل نحن رهائن..يباع فينا ويشترى..!!!
ولكن السؤال هو هل يمكن فى أحسن الأحوال أن نتفق جميعاً؟..
أعتقد شله مستحيل ولكننا نطمح فى حسن الأحوال فى الحصول على نسبة معقولة من المتفقين..
كيف نفعلها بالله عليكم ونحن فى هذه الحالة ؟!!
وحتى لو ذهب كل الناس للإنتخاب فرادى من الذى سيفوز بالغنيمة؟
الشعب..
لا أعتقد..
وليس يأساً ولا تشاؤماً..ولكنننى أحاول أن أكون منطقية..
إذا افترضنا أن الترشيح يحدث بحرية كاملة..مع أن الأمر لا يحصل هكذا بصورة عملية..فإن عملية الفوز تبقى محط تساؤل..فهل تعبر عملية الفوز فى الإنتخابات عن وصول الأفضل حقاً للمنصب؟
 فالفرد الذي يفوز بالانتخابات هو الذي يحصل على أكبر عدد من الأصوات.. وهذا يعني أنه يحصل على تأييد أكبر عدد من الناس الذين يشاركون في الانتخابات.. مما يعني في أفضل حالاته بأن هؤلاء قد عرفوا المرشح ووثقوا به لكن الحقيقة هي أن الواسطة في هذه المعرفة والثقة.. لا تقوم على شيء أكبر من الدعاية.. مع أننا نلاحظ أن الدعاية تقوم بخلق أجواء خاصة تعتمد بصورة رئيسية على إثارة العواطف.. وقد نجد أن عدداً من الناس يعمدون إلى اختيار مرشح لا يرغبون ولا يثقون به..لكنهم يمنحونه أصواتهم هرباً من المرشحين الآخرين الذين يجدونهم أكثر سوءاً.. وبالتالي لا مناص من اختيار المرشح الأقل سوءاً من بين الجميع.

وإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك.. النسبة المئوية التي لا تشارك في الانتخابات..فإن النتيجة تكون غير معبرة إطلاقاً عن أفضلية الذين يصلون إلى المناصب بواسطة الانتخابات.. وعلى سبيل المثال: إذا اشترك في الانتخابات 70% من الشعب فإن هذا الرقم يعبر عن تخلف ما يقرب من الثلث عن المشاركة..فإن الفائز الذي فاز بالأكثرية - ولنفرض أنها نسبة 60% من الأصوات المشاركة - ستكون نسبة الفوز الحقيقية له هي (60% - 70%) = 43%.

ولهذا فإن 43% فقط من الناس هم الذين صوتوا لصالح هذا المرشح الفائز.. وأن 57% لم ينتخبوه.

ولعل البعض يجيب على هذا الاعتراض فيقول بأن الذى لم يشارك هو الذي ضيع حقه بيده وأن نفس النظام لا يتحمل تبعة عدم المشاركة لهؤلاء الذين لم يشاركوا.. فإن الجواب هو إن عدم المشاركة لا ينشأ عن لا مبالاة هؤلاء أو عدم إحساسهم بالمسؤولية.. بل لأنهم يرون أن المرشحين كلهم غير لائقين.. أو أنهم يرفضون النظام الديمقراطي جملة وتفصيلاً.. فإذا كتب هؤلاء آرائهم الحقيقية في النظام على أوراق التصويت..فإن آراءهم ستهمل بلا شك.
كلنا ندرك بعض هذه الأسباب..
ولكن فلنجعل أنفسنا من تلك الفئة الإيجابية التى تشارك وليفعل الله ما يريد

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *تمام يا محمد* 
> *النظام لن يلتفت اصلا للنتائج* 
> *او للامتناع او عدمه*
> *لان العملية ستكون مجهزة سلفا*


يعنى لا نشارك يا سيدى فى حالة عدم الإتفاق تحت هذه الدعوى ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الأصل 
والإستنساخ
*


 ال 
الكاريكاتير بريشة الفنان التشكيلى  عاطف زرومبا 

والنص للفنان التآكلى جمال الشربينى !

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي الفاضلة .. اليمامة
> أحييك على موضوعك الرائع .. الذي أصبح بحق مرجعا سياسيا .. لمن أراد أن يعرف واقعه .. ويعمل على إصلاح مجتمعه .. فتقبلي تهنئتي أختي الفاضلة .. على حسن اختيارك .. وجهدك الطيب في إعداد الموضوع
> وقد قرأت كثيرا مما كتب عن الموضوع في الأيام القليلة الماضية .. وانحزت إلى اختيار المشاركة .. ومواجهة الفساد .. وعدم ترك الساحة خالية للمفسدين والعابثين .. وذلك لأن الأقلام المخلصة التي تطالب المعارضة بمقاطعة الانتخابات، خشية أن تؤدي المشاركة في انتخابات سابقة التزوير إلى تأسيس شرعية للنظام الحالي .. هذه الأقلام التي لا أشك في إخلاصها .. أقول لها أيضا:
> - الواقع أن المعارضة قد خاضت انتخابات سياسية ونقابية عديدة منذ عام 1979م، وحتى اليوم، والغالب على تلك الانتخابات كان التزوير، ولكن الذي حدث بعد هذه المنازلات السياسية المريرة، أن الجماعة الوطنية قد ساهمت في (تأسيس شرعية للمعارضة الحقيقية) التي لم يستطع النظام أن يتلاعب بها، أو أن يستخدمها كديكور يزيِّن به وجهه الملطخ بالظلم والفساد والتعذيب.
> - ومن هنا؛ فإن الدعوة إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات هي دعوة إلى ترك النزال في وقت لم يشتد فيه ساعد المعارضة، كي تفرض شروطها على سلطة الاستبداد القائمة، كما أن المقاطعة عمل أخلاقي نبيل يحرج السلطة إن اتسمت مع ظلمها ببعض أخلاق المروءة كالحياء، ولا نظن أن النظام القائم يُوصف بأي من أخلاقيات النبل والفروسية التي اتصف بها مستبدون كالحجاج بن يوسف ونابليون.
> - ومن هنا؛ فإن دوام منازلة النظام وفضحه وكشف سوءاته يحسم للمعارضة وجودًا حقيقيًّا تحفره بأظافرها، لا بمنة من نظام قد تحرجه المقاطعة!!، وهي مرحلة لا بد من تأسيسها لتُبنى عليها ما بعدها من مراحل لتنتهي بإخضاع النظام إلى كلمة الجماهير، وتأكيدًا لما أقول فإن حركات الاعتراض الشريفة التي هبت في الفترة الأخيرة، كانت دائمًا تحاول كسب النواب الشرفاء الذين أعطوا هذه الحركات دعمًا وتشجيعًا يثبت أقدامها، ويحفظها من تلاعب وبطش النظام
> - إن الجميع متفق على مجموعة من الحقائق، وهي غياب مناخ سياسي صحي، وانتهاك منظم للشعب، وإرهاب سلطوي للمثقفين أفرادًا وجماعات، وغياب إرادة جماعية في مواجهة سلطة غاشمة مسيطرة على أركان الدولة والحياة، فهل هذه السلطة ستهتم- والحال هكذا- بمقاطعتها أو ستتحرج أخلاقيًّا؟!. 
> - إن المقاطعة ستعطي الاستبداد حقًّا جديدًا في مطاردة جميع معارضيه، وستنجح في قطع اتصال المعارضة بالشعب الذي يحتاجهم بشدة في هذه المرحلة
> - لذلك فأنا أنحاز إلى من يرى استمرار المشاركة .. ومواجهة الفساد ومنع النظام من التزوير .. حتى يجبر النظام على الانصياع إلى مطالب الأمة، ولئلا ينفرد بالمشهد السياسي كله، ثم يترك لنا أفلام عادل إمام ومجموعة صحف تسخر منه وتهاجمه .. امتصاصا لمشاعر الغضب .. وتنفيسا لا طائل تحته .. وكلاما في الهواء لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع
> ...


 *
أخى العزيز الصعيدى 
مرحباً ومداخلة من أجمل المداخلات التى قرأتها فى الموضوع إذ أنك وضعت يديك على مواطن الضعف والجرح فى العملية كلها..
المعارضة ليست على المستوى اللائق الذى يؤهلها للمقاطعة والتنافس نفسه..
وأرى أن لديك الحق تماما فى ذلك فالمناخ السياسى والسلطوى فى مصر غير صحى كما تفضلت وذكرت فكيف تقوم عملية انتخابات واعية ونزيهة والحال بهذا السوء !!!
وأين هى رجاحة كفة التوازن بين قوى المرشحين ؟؟
ألا يعنى هذا أننا فى حاجة لتدريس مادة تنمى الوعى السياسى وكيف يمارس المواطن حقوقه ويفهم معنى المعارضة ومعنى الحزب ؟
لاشك سيدى أننا لدينا قصور فظيع فى هذه الناحية وهذا راجع لأسباب كثيرة على رأسها خوفنا من السياسة وطريقة التربية التى تبنى على الخوف وعدم الشجاعة فى المواجهة واسترداد الحق الشخصى على الأقل..
ولكننى أرى أنه لو كنا اتفقنا يا سيدى على الامتناع عن التصويت حتى ولو بدون هذا الوعى الغير مؤسس لكان أفضل من مشاركتنا الفردية..فما نريده هو الوقفة ..تلك الوقفة التى تنبذ الإجراءات الغير قانونية والغير ديمقراطية وتبين الوجه الخفى للسلطة.. ولو حدث ذلك أعتقد أن السلطة ستواجه موقف لن تحسد عليه..فهى وإن كانت لا تتصف بالحياء الذى يجعلها تكترث للمقاطعة إلا أنها من الخوف الجبان لأن تواجه الموقف الدولى وهى التابعة التى تؤمر فتنفذ فقط ..وهذه هى حقيقية الوضع للأسف..
فى حين أننى أرى نفس رؤيتك يا سيدى فى أن امتناع الأفراد عن المشاركة يعتبر استتباباً للمزيد من توحش السلطة ودق نفوذها الظالم كأوتاد لا تقبل الجز وبمرور الوقت تنفرد هى بالمشهد والساحة كاملة ويقل لدينا نحن الشعور بالمواجهة والزود عن البلد والإنتماء لهذا الوطن..
أشكرك جداً على تواجدك الذى أضاف لى هنا الكثير..كما أشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة
وأدعو الله أن يهيأ لنا من أمرنا رشدا
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك.. النسبة المئوية التي لا تشارك في الانتخابات..فإن النتيجة تكون غير معبرة إطلاقاً عن أفضلية الذين يصلون إلى المناصب بواسطة الانتخابات.. وعلى سبيل المثال: إذا اشترك في الانتخابات 70% من الشعب فإن هذا الرقم يعبر عن تخلف ما يقرب من الثلث عن المشاركة..فإن الفائز الذي فاز بالأكثرية - ولنفرض أنها نسبة 60% من الأصوات المشاركة - ستكون نسبة الفوز الحقيقية له هي (60% - 70%) = 43%.
> 
> ولهذا فإن 43% فقط من الناس هم الذين صوتوا لصالح هذا المرشح الفائز.. وأن 57% لم ينتخبوه.



*أبله أنتى عاوزه تقولى إيييه بالظبط؟* 
أنت هكذا خلطتى أوراق المشتركين فعليا فى الإنتخابات مع الغائبين الذين لم يشاركوا فى الإنتخابات....وعجبى!


*وأنتى متفائلة جدا* بخصوص الـــ 70% المشاركة فى الإنتخابات ألا تعلمين أن شعار حزب الجبهة هو رقم الــــ 77 وهو يمثل الـــ 77% من الشعب المصرى والتى لا تشارك فى الإنتخابات المصرية ....وعجبى!

----------


## اليمامة

> كنت مستقلا سيارة العمل فى رحلة العودة الى المنزل وحدث ان تبادلنا انا وزميل لى اطراف الحديث حول احوال الوطن السياسية غير السارة وسار الحديث فى رحلته الى ان ابدى لى زميلى هذا حيرته البالغة بين موافقته على العملية السياسية وما يتمخض عنها من مجلس للشعب ورفضه للعملية ككل ومن ضمنها وجود مجلس للشعب فى ظل تجاهل النظام الحاكم واتباعه القانونيين والمشرعين لمطالب الشعب من الحريات ومراعاة جذوره المشبعة بالايمانيات والدين والاعراف الشرقية المصرية الاصيلة .
> 
> حار زميلى فى الاتجاه يمينا الى رفض العملية سواء كناخب او مرشح ويسارا الى الموافقة على العملية سواء كناخب او مرشح .
> 
> قلت له انا ارى ان المبدأ عموما بالنسبة لى مرفوض تماما فى ظل ما نراه من سيطرة النظام على الاوضاع لدرجة تحمل دائما رياح اليأس من تمكين الشعب من الاختيار وان يكون المجلس النيابى التشريعى هو مجلسا للشعب فعلا وحقا .
> 
> ولكن ان استطعت التعاقد مع شخص واحد على الاقل على الاخلاص فى الدعوة داخل المجلس للاصلاح ان هو نجح فى الدخول اليه فانا اوافق تحت هذا الشرط فقط على المشاركة واوافق على وجود مثل هذا المصلح داخل المجلس ومن منطلق الايجابية فى الكلمة رغم ان كلامه لن يتحقق بمنطق الاغلبية والاقلية الا ان تشكيلنا لفريق محترم ومخلص كناخب ومرشح هو امر كافى لارضاء ضميرنا فى محاولة الاصلاح وعلى الله قصد السبيل .
> 
> ولكن ايضا ان ما يتعرض له الناخب المحترم من خيانة المرشح غير المحترم لهذا التعاقد  سواء بعدم تطبيق مبدأ الدعوة الى الاصلاح او بالانضمام لجهة كان يرفضها الناخب المحترم بعد نجاحه مثل ان يكون مستقلا ثم ينضم لحزب لا يريده الناخب فى الاساس .
> ...


* 
العزيز الأستاذ / سيد حسن
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..
كالعادة..مداخلتك لا تجعل أمامى أى خيار آخر حيث أنها كافية وشافية وموضوعية وهذه المرة جاءت لتسكتنى..ههههههههه
وأحيطك علماً أننى عندما انتهيت من قراءة كلامك عرفت تماماً معنى الحرية المستحيلة فى هذا الوطن..حرية الإختيار والقرار..
يبدو أنه قدرنا يا أستاذ سيد..
والحل يتطلب ثورة طاغية لا تفرق بين الحياة والموت ..ثورة إستشهاد وتضحية..
ويبدو أننا يا سيدى لم نعد فى عصر التضحيات ولا البطولات..
آسفة..
آسفة للهجة الإحباط..
ولكن ما تقوله وقلته منطقى تماماً وأنا أثق فى تحليلك..
الجمعية الناخبة الذكية !!!
الله..إسم رائع لممارسة أروع..
أين أنت أيتها الجمعية الناخبة الذكية؟؟
على أية حال يا  أستاذ سيد أنا أرى أيضاً أن الرفض التام الأحمق لم يكن أبداً حل لأى حركة اجتماعية..ولكن مازالت أكرر أن الإمتناع الجماعى هنا وفى هذه الحالة ليس رفض بالمطلق ولكنها خطة..خطة يشترك فيها المواطنيين والحزبيين..والتخطيط سيدى هو أساس المنهج العلمى القادر على الإنتقاد والقياس..
كيف نمتنع إذن ونحن لا نعرف للعلم أى منهج على المحك !!
إذن هل تجدى المقاطعة؟
لا أظن..ولا حياة لمن تنادى..
يبقى أن أقول لك أنا الأخرى يا سيدى أن باندورا الخائبة كانت واهمة عندما تصورت أن الصندوق سيفتحها على القيمة بمعناها عندى لو كنت تتذكر ..
وبعملتها هذه أنجبت لنا أسوأ اختراع سياسى على مر التاريخ..صندوق باندورا ذو الفم الممطوط..والشفافية التى تستحى منه..وفتحة الإخراج الواسعة..والمسرحية الهذلية التى يقوم فيها بدور البطل ..وخاصة بعدما طوروا من سبل السيطرة عليه وأصبح خاضع للسلطات الزرقاء الدينية المتطرفة واللمبات الملونة البراقة والرأسمالية اللعينة..
نحن العرب لدينا حصان طروادة !!!
ههههههههههه
لكم سريت علىّ بهذا التشبيه سيدى دون أن تدرى..
هل كان ينقصنا صندوق باندورا نحن المسلمون !!!
حاجة غريبة..وودنك منين يا حجا !!!!
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*لم يعد الصمت ممكنا
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *اليمامة 
> سنة 1993 انتخبت سيادة الرئيس لفترة رئاسية ثالثه لا تتخيلى فى هذة الايام كنت احب الرئيس حبا شديدا بصفته من ابطال الحرب ومن ابطال السلام وقائد النهضة والتنمية لبلادنا الجميلة والسبب الحقيقى لحبه اننى لم اكن اقرء سوى جريدة الاهرام وكانت هى اساس كل ثقافتى واطلاعى فى هذة السن الصغيرة وبمناسبة احتفاليات هذة الفترة ارسلونا لمعسكر باحد المدن الجديدة لتشجير الصحراء مكثنا اسبوع فى هذا المعسكر كان كل ما فعلنا فيه هو فرش كومة من الطمى على مساحة صغيرة من رمال المعسكر من اصل عشرة اكوام كانت معدة مسبقا  على الرغم من تعدادنا كان يفوق الخمسمائة شاب وفى اليوم الاخير للمعسكر احضروا لودر قام بفرش باقى التسع اكوام وحضر الحى بمعداته ورجاله وقاموا بغرس الشجيرات وبعض الزراعات بالارض وقبل انتهاء اليوم حضر احد الوزراء للتصوير مع شباب مصر المكافح الذى قام بتعمير الصحراء !!!!!!!
> 
> استاذتى الفاضلة 
> الامر حاليا لا يتعلق بان نشارك او لا نشارك الامر يتعلق بالجهل المتفشى فى قطاع كبير من الشعب سواء الامى او المتعلم والذى لا يتيح له معرفه واجباته وحقوقه المشاركة تحتاج ثورة يتحمل اعبائها 80 مليون يقفوا فى الشوارع ويتابعوا اصواتهم بانفسهم غير ذلك فالمشاركة لن تزيد عن شباب مصر المكافح الذى قام بتعمير الصحراء 
> 
> 
> دمتى طيبة*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ازيك يا إيهاب..
القصة الإستدلالية التى إستخدمتها لإيصال المعنى المطلوب محزنة لاشك..
والواقع يقول أن هذا هو حال الأمر غالباً..
أنت عرفت لأنك جربت..وصدقنى الناس فى هذه الآونة تعرف..الناس عانت وتعانى من الفقر والجوع وسوء الخدمات وارتفاع الأسعار و..و.و..
الناس أصبحت تميز..ولكنها السلبية على بعض الخوف نتيجة الترهيب المستمر والترويع فى ظل حالة الطوارىء الموجودة..
أضف إلى أمية المواطن فى إدراكه لحقوقه السياسية وارتباكه..قلقه..عدم ثقته..
أمور كثيرة يا إيهاب لابد فعلاً من تدارسها..
أشكرك
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *خلطة "أم هاجر"
> 
> * 
> 
> ويزداد الخلط خلطا
> وتزداد اللخبطة لخبطتنا
> أختاه ندى
> وهكذا نرجع للقصة القديمة
> البيضة الأول ولا الدجاجة الأول
> ...


والله يا دكتور جمال أنا شايفة ان أفكار حضرتك كويسة جدا فيما يتعلق بكشوف الإنتخابات والرقم القومى
ياريت..
ياريت حضرتك تبدأ فى اعداداتك واحنا معاك
وتضع حجر الأساس للجمعية الناخبة الذكية
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> اختي العزيزه ندي 
> 
> كم هي جميله اجاباتك دون شك في مختلف مشاركاتك في الموضوع 
> بما لايدع مجالا للشك بان هناك بعض النقاط كم اود مناقشتها من جديد 
> ولكن سانتظر حتي تنتهي من الرد علي باقي المشاركات 
> لنتمكني من جمع شتات الموضوع من كافه جوانبه
> 
> تحياتي


أشكرك يا محمد
وعلى الرحب والسعة..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *رحلة إستخراج بطاقة إنتخابات*
> 
> للأخت العزيزة والإيجابية والواقعية
> والغير حالمة
> 
> boukybouky
> 
> 
> كل واحد أو واحده عنده بقين عاوز يقولهم
> ...


كلنا عارفيين يا دكتور جمال مخاطرة عمل بطاقة إنتخابية
وكمية التعليقات سواء الساخرة أو المروعة التى تقابل المواطن
ولكن عادى جدا..
المفترض أننا مدركين لأهمية المشاركة
وهذه أولى خطوات معرفة حقوقنا والتمسك بها
الموضوع ليس مفروش بالورود
وسنلاقى من يحبطنا
ومن يسخر منا
من يرهبنا
وهكذا..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> 
> فى المرات القليلة التى ذهبت فيها لانتخابات مجلس الشعب, وبالرغم من أننى أخذت علقة باحلف بيها لغاية اليوم, ليس فقط لأننى تجرأت على الشرطة وطالبت بحقى فى الدخول لانتخاب مرشح معارض, وإنما أيضا لاننى طوال فترة حياتى فى مصر كنت مطلق اللحية وهو ماكان يقلق رجال الشرطة الأشاوس على رأي أحمد مطر. إلا أننى كنت أشعر بفرحة شديدة مع كل شلوت كنت باخده أنا وزملائي على باب مدرسة عمر بن عبد العزيز الابتدائية التى كانت تستخدم مقر لانتخابات مجلس الشعب وقتها.
> 
> القصد أن فرحة المواطن بذهابه للادلاء بصوته فى رأيي الشخصى تعادل فرحة الحاج بعد عودته من الحج..فرحة واحد عمل اللى عليه ومش محتاج حاجة تانية من الدنيا. فأنا عندما أذهب لادلى بصوتى فى الإنتخابات لا يهمنى فى المقام الأول أن يحدث تغيير لأننا جميعنا نعلم أن التغيير لن يأتى من صناديق الإنتخابات, ولنا فى آخر إنتخابات رئاسية إيرانية المثل والنموذج. ولكننى أذهب لاعلن أننى حي, لأصرخ فى وجه الظلم حتى ولو لم يسمعنى. أذهب لاقول للانظام المصرى....شايفنكم وعارفينكم وفاضحينكم.
> 
> أنا مع الرأي المؤيد للمشاركة الإيجابية...بدون فلسفات وبدون تشريح للشخصية المصرية, وإنما مشاركة إيجابية مثلها مثل مظاهرة آه فى فيلم النوم فى العسل...فنحن عندما نتفق جميعا على المشاركة الإيجابية فإننا بهذا نتظاهر فى وجه النظام, نريه أننا من الممكن أن نتحد على فعل شئ حتى ولو كانت نتيجته معروفه مسبقا...لا أن نفلسف الأمور ونعقد المشاعر ونزرع اليأس بداخلنا بدعوى أننا بمقاطعتنا للانتخابات فإننا بذلك أذكى شعوب الأرض فى الإعلان عن تظاهرها!
> 
> ...


أهلاً حمادو..
الموضوع موش فلسفى ولا يمت للفلسفة بصلة..ولا يشرح كذلك الشخصية المصرية..
المناقشة واقعية جداً..والفلسفة عموماً هى الوصول للحقيقة ..
الشخصية المصرية معروفة ولا تحتاج لتشريح ولا فلسفات ولا مزيد من التقطيع....
ولكن العمل حسب متغيرات الظروف ضرورة إحيائية تهدف للتجديد والتطوير..
أن تتخذ الأسلوب المناسب والموقف المناسب شىء أعتقد جيد وخاصة إذا ما كنت تقف فى مواجهة استبداد ذكى يلون من نفسه ويعد عدته المسبقة..




> فأنا عندما أذهب لادلى بصوتى فى الإنتخابات لا يهمنى فى المقام الأول أن يحدث تغيير لأننا جميعنا نعلم أن التغيير لن يأتى من صناديق الإنتخابات


وماذا يهمنا يا حمادو سوى التغيير؟
ولماذا نجشم أنفسنا كل هذه المتاعب إن لم يكن هدفنا هو التغيير !!!
الصناديق الإنتخابية أرادوها طريقة للتعبير..وليكن..نمشى تبع النظام بعقلنا وبشكل جماعى سليم..
الجماعية فى المشاركة أو المواجهة هو أسلوب وطنى على المستوى الشامل أما الفردية لمجرد أنك ترضى ذاتك بأنك مواطن إيجابى ومنتمى..فبماذا يفيد هذا وكل واحد فى واد..؟
هل الفكرة فى أن تذهب وتتحدى وتنضرب وترجع مبسوط وأنا عملت اللى عليا وأنا إنسان وطنى وإيجابى ومنتمى !!!
المهم النتيجة فى النهاية..
هذه النتيجة هى التغيير فقط..حتى لو أخدنا جميعنا آلالاف الشلاليت..
والمقاطعة هنا ليست سوى أسلوب دفاع منطقى وعملى وواقعى فى ظل الظروف الجديدة ومن واقع التجربة..أعتبره علمى مخطط لو صح التوصيف..وعلى أساس أننا لا يمكن أننسمح بالتغرير بنا فى كل مرة..ونلدغ من نفس الحجر مليون مرة..
المقاطعة ليست ضد الإيجابية فهى لا تعنى السلبية..هى وسيلة دفاعية فى الإتجاه الآخر..
فى النهاية أنا اتفق معك تماما فى الهدف.. الإيجابية عموماً مهما كانت الموانع..خاصة إذا لم نتفق..
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ألا تخجل من نفسك 
> وأنت تقول خدلك 
> *شلوت*
> يا من أنت تبحث
> عن ديمقراطية 
> *الشلوت*
> ديمقراطية من ليس لهم 
> شعرة كرامة
> 
> ...


عزيزى الدكتور جمال
أتفق معك من حيث المبدأ..
كيف نرتضى لأنفسنا الشلاليت ونحن فى موقف الضعيف والمهان ؟!
إذا كان الشلوت مقابل شلوت مما يعنى توافق معقول بين القوى فلا ضير ..
لا يمكن أن نستمر فى لعبة دهس الكرامة هذه لأننا الأضعف .. الأمر تعدى الحدود الطبيعية ليتحول فى بعض الأحيان إلى انتهاك للحرمة ..
على المستوى الإنسانى والدينى وكأنهم والعياذ بالله فى مقام الله فى الأرض !!!
كرامة الإنسان المصرى فوق كل اعتبار..
هذا الإنسان خصيصاً إنسان حساس مبدع..
لا يمكن أن يتطور ولا أن يبدع أو يبتكر فى ظل هذا القمع والتخويف..
وهذه إحدى أسباب انتكاستنا..عدم احترامنا لآدميتنا..فيموت الحس..يموت الإبداع..تموت الإرادة..
 الهدف من القمع هو الإلغاء والمحو
قهر الإرادة يؤدى إلى التغييب والفردانية 
"وكل واحد فى حاله "
البطش يفتت الإنتماء
والإنتماء لو تفتت معناه التوقف..
التوقف عن الإبداع ..عن إدراك الحقوق..عن الدفاع..
ولا شىء يهم..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> عفوا يا دكتور جمال .. بالعكس .. اللي  ياخد شلوت .. أو قلم على وشه .. في سبيل إصراره على المطالبة بحقه الدستوري أكيد أحسن بكتير من اللي يقعد في بيتهم وينتظر الحرية والكرامة على طبق من دهب .. واللي بالشكل ده عمره ما هيشوفها
> لا أبالغ أبدا إذا قلت إن كل العظماء والأحرار والوطنيين اللي حققوا مكاسب الحرية والديموقراطية لأوطانهم .. أخدوا ما هو أكثر وأسوأ من الشلوت .. ولكن دي ضريبة الحرية
> مانديلا اتسجن 36 سنة .. وانتصر في النهاية
> أردوجان اللي احنا شايفينه دلوقت على قمة السلطة .. وبيغير الأخطاء السابقة في تركيا .. وبيفرض إرادته (كشخص منتخب انتخاب حر) على معارضيه .. عانى من السجن والإبعاد .. ولكنه تحمل وصبر .. في سبيل المبدأ
> أنا أحيي أخي حمادو على الشلوت اللي أخده .. لإنه تحمل الأذى في سبيل نيل حقه الدستورى .. وباقول له إوع تتكسف من نفسك .. بالعكس .. لازم تفرح بصبرك .. وتضحيتك
> وإن شاء الله هيكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .. وتقتص من المجرم اللي ضربه .. في يوم القصاص والعدل المطلق
> وتقبلوا تحياتي



تمام يا أستاذ محمد
أنا الأخرى أرى أن التضحية واجبة..والجهاد فى سبيل الهدف حق..
ولكن سيدى فى حالة مثل حالة الشعب المصرى..
كل إنسان يتم التعامل معه فى حالة إنفراد..
هل ترى ذلك عدلاً وجهاداً أم إمتهاناً للكرامة ؟
هناك فرق بين الجهاد فى الأمثلة التى ذكرتها وبين ما يتم فعله فى الشعب المصرى
أريد أن أوضح فقط أننى لا أخص واقعة الشلوت التى ساقها الأخ الفاضل حمادو
أنا أتحدث بالمطلق..
الذى يحدث فى الشعب لا يمكن أن نرضى به تحت دعوى الإصرار على نيل الحق..
فلا الحق سينال فى حالتنا هذه ولا هم سيتغيرون 
لأن ميزان القوى غير متكافىء إطلاقاً..مختل..
فرد ضد نظام ..وهل هذا يعقل ؟
الحالات التاريخية التى ذكرتها سيدى كانت حركات شعبية كبيرة يساندها ضغط شعبى وجماهيرى هائل ..كانت لها ميزانيات وجمعيات ومساندات..
استطاعوا أن يطوعوا الحكومات وأن يجبروهم على أن يعملوا لهم ألف حساب..
الشعب هنا فى حاجة إلى الإنضمام..
إلى الإلتفاف والوعى بالحقوق..
الإيمان بالهدف..
وخاصة فى ظل المتغيرات والأجواء العالمية الحالية التى تنمى من الفردية والمادية..
القانون يحرم مثل هذه الإهانات..فكيف نرضى نحن بها لو كنا نعرف حقوقنا ؟
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *. فأنا عندما أذهب لادلى بصوتى فى الإنتخابات لا يهمنى فى المقام الأول أن يحدث تغيير لأننا جميعنا نعلم أن التغيير لن يأتى من صناديق الإنتخابات, ولنا فى آخر إنتخابات رئاسية إيرانية المثل والنموذج. ولكننى أذهب لاعلن أننى حي, لأصرخ فى وجه الظلم حتى ولو لم يسمعنى. أذهب لاقول للانظام المصرى....شايفنكم وعارفينكم وفاضحينكم.
> 
> .
> 
> وهنا أرجع تانى أقول فيه فينا أمل؟؟؟ بالتأكيد...ولكن لا أمل فينا إذا لم نملك إلا الأمل
> 
> 
> خالص التحية للجميع
> *


لفتت نظرى مشاركتك جدا يا حمادو وخصوصا الجزء دا 
الحقيقة انا بتفق معاك تماما فيه وخاصة فى الجانب اللى بتقول فيه ان كلنا عارفين التغيير مش هاييجى عن طريق صندوق الانتخابات ... 
ودا لسبب بسيط جدا ان القانون نفسه مابيمنحناش آلية للتغيير السلمى الديمقراطى يمكن بعد التغيير الحقيقى والجذرى لما يحصل نقدر نعمل الية للتغيير عن طريق صندوق الانتخابات لكن حاليا ما اظنش ان دا ممكن 
كمان بتفق معاك على ضرورة ممارسة حقنا حتى ولو ما حققناش الهدف الاساسى من ممارسته نمارسه لمجرد بس فضح النظام وفضح اساليبه الملتوية فى الاستمرار فى الحكم بطريقة شرعية صوريا فقط
اشكرك حمادو واشكر ندى على موضوعها الرائع اللى اطلق اراء فى منتهى القوة والموضوعية وانا شخصيا سعدت جدا بمتابعتها 
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ..


أشكرك سيدى..
أعجبنى كاريكاتيرك..
معبر جداً..
وحقيقى
دمت طيباً
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> إلى هواة ومحبى الشلاليت
> أهديكم المشاركة التالية 
> من موضوع
>  *رحلة إستخراج بطاقة إنتخابات*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


موش عارفة أقول ايه تانى أكتر من اللى قلته يا دكتور جمال
كلامك أنا موافقة عليه تماماً
أشكرك يا سيدى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأصل 
> والإستنساخ
> *
> 
> 
>  ال 
> 
> الكاريكاتير بريشة الفنان التشكيلى  عاطف زرومبا 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
ضحكت غصب عنى
وافتكرت هنا ان المصريين قادرين يعملوا اللى محدش فى الدنيا بيقدر يعمله
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *أبله أنتى عاوزه تقولى إيييه بالظبط؟* 
> أنت هكذا خلطتى أوراق المشتركين فعليا فى الإنتخابات مع الغائبين الذين لم يشاركوا فى الإنتخابات....وعجبى!
> 
> 
> *وأنتى متفائلة جدا* بخصوص الـــ 70% المشاركة فى الإنتخابات ألا تعلمين أن شعار حزب الجبهة هو رقم الــــ 77 وهو يمثل الـــ 77% من الشعب المصرى والتى لا تشارك فى الإنتخابات المصرية ....وعجبى!


أنا عايزة أقول هنا يا دكتور جمال
ان حتى لو كانت هناك إيجابية وكل فرد ذهب ليشارك على حدة بالبطاقة الإنتخابية
توجد عوامل كثيرة غامضة فى الموضوع كله وغير مستوفاة للشروط ..وكانت هذه الحسبة لتوضيح أنه فى أحسن الأحوال الشعب كله لا يشارك..
والترشيحات تفوز فى غياب تلك النسبة الغائبة أضف إلى الدعايا والإعلام والمحسوبيات
ولأن الناس ليس لديها البيانات الكافية ولا الضمانات عن مدى مصداقية وموضوعية المرشح واستحقاقه للترشيح..
يعنى حتى المشاركة الفردية ليست مضمونة ولا مأمونة العواقب
وهنا كنت أقصد أن الإتفاق الجماعى بشكل عام لو نجحنا فى إرساءه قادر على أن نتخطى به هذه العقبات..
يعنى أعود لأقول المقاطعة أو الجمعية الناخبة الذكية لمبدعها الأستاذ سيد حسن..
يعنى مسألة الإنتخاب نفسها لا أجد فيها ضير ..بل أجد فيها حل منظم لو أحسنا إدارته وهذا ما أنشده هنا..أصواتنا هى التى تنجح المرشح وهى التى تبخسه الأرض
لو كنا أحرار بما يكفى..ولو تم الإنتخاب من خلال نظام غير قابل للتلاعب..ولو اتفقنا..
أما الجلوس لانتظار المستحيل والبطل فأعتقد أن هذا لن يحدث..
والشطارة فى اللعب بالورق المتاح..
لو..آه.
لو استطعنا..

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *لم يعد الصمت ممكنا
> *


أنا شخصياً أشعر بذلك تماماً
وأتعجب كيف لا يشعر به الآخرون !!!!!

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

      عزيزتى  " ندى " .. إخوتى الأعزاء أبناء مصر ..

        متهيألى إننا جربنا مقاطعة الانتخابات لمدة طويلة جداً و كافية لنعرف إن مفيش منها فائدة ..

 ثم إن المقاطعة و إحراج الحكومة و النظام تنفع فقط فى وجود عاملين هامين غير متوفرين  فى حالتنا .. ألا و هما الدم و الإحساس ..

 يعنى لو فكرنا بطريقة مختلفة شوية .. ليه هم مش عايزين الناس ينتخبوا ؟ ليه إستخراج بطاقة انتخابية صعب و غير متاح أصلاً و مش كفاية الشهر اللى عملوه ده ؟  

  أكيد الأفضل لهم و الأسهل إننا نفضل مقموصين و يائسين و مقاطعين الانتخابات و كأنها مش فى بلدنا ..
إذا كان شوية توقيعات بيجمعها الدكتور البرادعى سببت لهم فزع و هلع ظهر فى ردود أفعالهم العنيفة و المتخبطة .. ما بال بقى لو لقوا مشاركة جماعية للإنتخابات !!
 حتى لو قدروا يزوروا أول مرة .. المرة اللى بعدها مش حيقدروا .. و بعدين مش لازم ننتخب أى حد و السلام .. لأ لو مش لاقيين حد كويس نروح و نقول لأ حتى لو أفسدنا أصواتنا على الأقل حتكون نسبة الأصوات الصحيحة بالنسبة لعدد الناخبين صغيرة جداً و غير قانونية و يعيدوا الإنتخابات تانى .. لما نزهقهم .. ما هو يا احنا يا هم .. 

 و طبعاً ده مش حيكون سهل و حيحتاج وقت و تكرار ..

 :36 8 3:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> عزيزتى " ندى " .. إخوتى الأعزاء أبناء مصر ..
> 
> متهيألى إننا جربنا مقاطعة الانتخابات لمدة طويلة جداً و كافية لنعرف إن مفيش منها فائدة ..
> 
> ثم إن المقاطعة و إحراج الحكومة و النظام تنفع فقط فى وجود عاملين هامين غير متوفرين فى حالتنا .. ألا و هما الدم و الإحساس ..
> 
> يعنى لو فكرنا بطريقة مختلفة شوية .. ليه هم مش عايزين الناس ينتخبوا ؟ ليه إستخراج بطاقة انتخابية صعب و غير متاح أصلاً و مش كفاية الشهر اللى عملوه ده ؟ 
> ...


صحححححححح يا دكتورة  :36 1 20:

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
>       عزيزتى  " ندى " .. إخوتى الأعزاء أبناء مصر ..
> 
>         متهيألى إننا جربنا مقاطعة الانتخابات لمدة طويلة جداً و كافية لنعرف إن مفيش منها فائدة ..
> 
>  ثم إن المقاطعة و إحراج الحكومة و النظام تنفع فقط فى وجود عاملين هامين غير متوفرين  فى حالتنا .. ألا و هما الدم و الإحساس ..
> 
>  يعنى لو فكرنا بطريقة مختلفة شوية .. ليه هم مش عايزين الناس ينتخبوا ؟ ليه إستخراج بطاقة انتخابية صعب و غير متاح أصلاً و مش كفاية الشهر اللى عملوه ده ؟  
> ...


هههههههههههه
الدم والإحساس !!!!
دول بقوا موضة قديمة
طبعا كلامك كله صح يا دكتورة
بس المقصود بالمقاطعة موش واحد يتخلف وواحد يروح
لأ يعنى المقصود يكون كله كدا..حلم جميل موش كدا !!!
أو مثلا كله يخرج يقول لأ..موش عايزيين..موش عايزيين..
هههههههههه
وعلى اى حال أى حاجة جماعية لله يا دكتورة والسلام
يمين او شمال بس نبقى جماعة
نتفق نزهقهم..هههههههههه
والله نقدر
بس يلا
وفى النهاية أنا خايفة  علشان شكل رقبتنى أنا كدا اللى هاتتقطع
بمناسبة المقاطعة يعنى..
 :: 
نورتى الدنيا كلها
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* ما أكثر كلام الستات فى هذا الموضوع ....معذورات فالرجاله المصريين ويمكن كمان شوية ستات مصريات قاعده على القهاوى بتشيش ! ....يا ستاتنا يا حلوين أنتن لا تدركن معنى وتأثير الخروج الجماعى لصحارى مصر لإعلان الرفض الجماعى للإنتخابات يوم الإنتخاب ....هناك الأمن المركزى سيضربنا ونتعور ونخر دم وبعدين هيفاء وهبى ستجئ لتبوس الواوا لكل واحد أتعور فينا وكاميرات الفضائيات تصور كل واحد فينا وهيفاء بتبوس الواوا بتاعته....إييه رأيكم نتقابل فى صحارى سيتى أو عند أبى الهول يوم 28 نوفمبر 2011 لنعلن رفضنا للإنتخابات المصرية .....وعجبى!*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

كمواطن (ايا كانت جنسيتي ) مطالب  
 ان اكون لي دور في امور وطني 
 وقضاياه المصيريه 
 وهذا الحق كفله لي القانون والدستور والشريعه الاسلاميه التي هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع المصري 
 ةعلي ذلك انا كفرد مطالب باحترام القانون واستعمال حقي فيه وان اعبر عن تسليمي بهذا القانون الذي ارتضيته ان يكون هو سندي ودليلي في الحياه داخل بلدي .. 

 ولكن اي قانون الذي يطاب الفرد باحترامه ؟  
 الدستور الذي يفصل تفصيلا علي مقاس راس النظام وابنه فقط 
والدستور الذي يحرم جميع المصريين من حقوقهم السياسيه الاصيله 
 ويهبها لمن يشاء وكيفما يشاء ..
 والقانون الذي ينتهك الحريات ..ويحرم الانسانيات ..ويغيب الفرد عن المشاركه في سلطه اتخاذ القرار في مساله تخص وطنه ويفرض عليه مرشحون لايرضاهم ..ويجبر علي العيش في نظام حكم استبدادي او تعسفي او عسكري ..وكل من يتولي سلطه فيها لايستطيع افراد الشعب محاسبته لان البرلمان نفسه مزور ومهانه قدسيته ..ومزور ارادته ..ومفصل سلطانه ..

هل علي هذا القانون ..اقسمو ؟؟ 
وهل علي هذا الدستور عاهدو ؟؟ 

وبالقياس . 
هل هذا هو القانون الذي اطالب انا ابحترامه والمشاركه فيه .. ؟ 
 فهل بعد كل هذا اطالب باستعمال حقي في قانون او لائحه فقدت شرعيتها الدستوريه .. !! 
 هل من يفرضون القوانين علينا ..
هل هؤلاء انفسهم في مناصبهم بصفه شرعيه يكفلها الدستور او تكفلها الحريات !! 

 حق الشعب في تقرير مصيره لن يؤخذ بالمهادنه ..او يؤخذ بالمحايله ولن يؤحذ بطريقه  
 (( ربما نستطيع ..بدل مانا قاعد في بيتي)) 
 بل الحقوق تؤخذ اذا مانتزعت ..وتكسب بالنضال والعرق اذا مافقدت منه 
 اما الحقوق 
لاتاتي بالمحايله ولا بالمطالبه علي استحياء 
 واذا سلبت تلك الحقوق فان الشعوب مطالبه بكل فرد فيها علي استعاده تلك
 الحقوق المسلوبه والمغتصبه اعتصابا بالمناضله المنطقيه 
والحلول الاكثر علاجا للامراض المستعصيه ..التي تناسب حجم الداء 
 حقوقنا لن تاتينا علي طبق من ذهب ..ولن تاتينا بمهادنه نظام جائراو مهادنه حزب او تمييع قانون
 نعلم جميعا انه جائر 
 فاما الانصياع له ..او الامتناع عنه 
 لاطريق ثالث بينهما .. 

 اني احترم جميع من قالو في هذا الموضوع بانهم سيذهبو الي المشاركه في الانتخابات القادمه  
 ولكن علي هؤلاء جميعا ان يعو نقطه غايه في الاهميه 
 انه بالمشاركه في الانتخابات تحت ستار هذا القانون ..
 فاننا بذلك نرتضي بهذا القانون لنا حكما وعهدا  
 هذا الرضاء ان لم يكن صريحا ..فهو رضاءا ضمنيا ..
 وحق لكل جائر وقتها ان يقول اننا لن نغير دستورنا ولا قوانينا طالما ارتضاها الشعب  وهذا ارضاء سيصرب المثل به بان الجميع يذهبون الي صناديق الانتخابات  التشريعيه ..

وبعدها سنقول ..

حاول مره اخري 

وهكذا تدور الدائره التي اغلقت واوصدت 

******

----------


## اليمامة

> * ما أكثر كلام الستات فى هذا الموضوع ....معذورات فالرجاله المصريين ويمكن كمان شوية ستات مصريات قاعده على القهاوى بتشيش ! ....يا ستاتنا يا حلوين أنتن لا تدركن معنى وتأثير الخروج الجماعى لصحارى مصر لإعلان الرفض الجماعى للإنتخابات يوم الإنتخاب ....هناك الأمن المركزى سيضربنا ونتعور ونخر دم وبعدين هيفاء وهبى ستجئ لتبوس الواوا لكل واحد أتعور فينا وكاميرات الفضائيات تصور كل واحد فينا وهيفاء بتبوس الواوا بتاعته....إييه رأيكم نتقابل فى صحارى سيتى أو عند أبى الهول يوم 28 نوفمبر 2011 لنعلن رفضنا للإنتخابات المصرية .....وعجبى!*


الرحمة يا سيدى
أكاد أموت ضحكاً وكمدا فى ذات الوقت..
يعنى الحل بقى فى يد هيفاء وهبى عندما ستبوس الواوات  المفتوحة من شومات الأمن المركزى وعصيانهم الكهربائية ؟!!!!
اعملولها استدعاء عاجل..للضرورة..
وعجبى..
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:36 2 41: 




قفلوا على كل المواضيع
وحسم الأمر
ويستمر مسلسل تعطيل مصر إلى أجل غير مسمى

حكمت المحكمة بتأجيل حكاية التوريث
وإستمرار تعطيل مصر
وبدل ميكون التوريث فى 2011
نخليه فى 2012
أو 2013
أو2014
أو ....... ؟!

ورفعت الجلسة
 :36 27 1:

----------


## اليمامة

> كمواطن (ايا كانت جنسيتي ) مطالب  
>  ان اكون لي دور في امور وطني 
>  وقضاياه المصيريه 
>  وهذا الحق كفله لي القانون والدستور والشريعه الاسلاميه التي هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع المصري 
>  ةعلي ذلك انا كفرد مطالب باحترام القانون واستعمال حقي فيه وان اعبر عن تسليمي بهذا القانون الذي ارتضيته ان يكون هو سندي ودليلي في الحياه داخل بلدي .. 
> 
>  ولكن اي قانون الذي يطاب الفرد باحترامه ؟  
>  الدستور الذي يفصل تفصيلا علي مقاس راس النظام وابنه فقط 
> والدستور الذي يحرم جميع المصريين من حقوقهم السياسيه الاصيله 
> ...


جميل يا محمد كلامك..
وكما ذكرت فى موضوع السلطة من قبل..أن القانون هو آداة السلطة..الآداة التى من خلالها تدير السلطة أمورها
ولذلك يا محمد من المنطقى جداً أن تفّصل السلطة القانون وتعدله حسب مزاجها لكى يوفر لها الإنتاج المطلوب ..
من يضع القانون يا محمد من وجهة نظرك؟
المفترض أننا دولة إسلامية تستمد قوانينها من شرع الله..وأى تعديل يُجرى أرى أنه لابد وأن يكون داخل إطار الشريعة وفى قلب مضمونها..هل يا ترى يحدث هذا..هل مازلنا هذه الدولة التى تتخذ من منهج الله العادل والذى يكفينا تماماً نهجاً لنا ؟
إناس لا يقيمون شرع الله ونحن البلد الإسلامى فماذا نتوقع منهم !!!
أعود مرة أخرى لألقى عليك السؤال..من يضع القانون ويهيئه بحيث يتكامل شرع الله مع متطلبات الدولة العصرية؟
أى نظام نتبعه نحن؟
القانون يتخذونه وسيلة يطبقوا بها على نَفَس المواطن وهى المسخرة لخدمته وزيادة انتاجيته ومحاسبته وقت اللزوم..
وأننى أدعوك مجددا لقراءة ردى عليك لو تتذكره فى موضوع السلطة فيما يتعلق بالقانون والذى برأيى يغطى هذه الجزئية تماماً..




> كيف تعمل السلطة؟
> سألت هذا السؤال كثيراً وهو النقطة التى يمتد منها حديثى الآن..
> فالقانون هو أحد آليات إدارة السلطة إن لم يكن الركيزة الأساسية التى تحدد شكلها وبمزيد من التأمل فى ماهية القانون سنجده لن يخرج عن كونه الحقيقة التى تريدها السلطة لنا ولنفسها..وخذ مثلاً عندك قانون الطوارىء..
> هذا القانون الذى تفتقت عنه قريحة السلطة وتظل تعدل فيه وتطور وتعمل على إستمراريته..أليس هذا القانون هو الفعل أو الحقيقة التى تريدنا نحن أن ننتجها لها دائماً؟
> مادتها المنتقاه والمدروسة لكى تقودنا من خلاله..مزيج من الإجراءات والقواعد التى تنتهجها من أجل خطابها الذى تتسيد به علينا فى تلك العلاقة الثنائية المركزية القميئة..تلك هى الحقيقة..وليس بالضرورة أن تنتبه السلطة لشكل خطابها..كونه ملائماً لنا..مراعياً لرغباتنا النفسية والثقافية والإجتماعية والدينية..هو فى الحقيقة لابد وأن يكون ملائماً لها هى فى الأساس ويعمل على بقائها وإستمراها..هذا هو هدفها الأول وما تفكر فيه السلطة عند منهجة القانون مع تحقيق الحد الأدنى لنا من الثقة وإلا..وإلا ماذا..ماذا سنفعل..!!!!
> القانون قابل للتغيير فى أى وقت بحسب ما تقتضيه متطلبات السلطة..هو المادة التى نشّغلها نحن للسلطة ..
> ولا شىء فى هذا ..عندما يكون القانون هو آلية السلطة فهذا طبع السلطة فى كل المجتمعات..متى تحدث الإنتهاكات إذن ..كيف يعمل القانون ضدنا وفى صالح السلطة برغم أنه مقنع وموحد..كيف يخترق القانون وتدهس خصوصياته..؟
> عندما يحدث شقاق فى التوفيق بين السلطة والقانون والحقيقة التى يخرجها القانون بتوجيه من السلطة..عندما لا توجد دالات وبنود راسخة تنظم العلاقة فيما بين الثلاثة..عندما تغيب عنا حقيقة القانون التى يمكن التلاعب بها وقت اللزوم..عندما يكون ملىء بالفجوات ونقاط الضعف..عندما يراعى مصالح طرف دون طرف..فى غياب القانون تضعف السلطة التى تتوهم نفسها قوية..تضعف من الداخل وينقلب قانونها عليها..فتحاول إظهار قوة وهمية تتضح فى ممارسة المزيد من العنف والبطش والقمع على المحكومين المدركين لألاعيبها ..وبالتالى لا يوجد مستوى من الثقة والأمان مع السلطة لأنها لعوبة ..وقانونها تغيره وتبتدع فيه بدون علمنا لتنتج حقيقة تناسبها وتساعدها على الإستبداد ..فلا تعاملنا جميعاً بسواسية...وأكثر من ذلك عندما توفر أجهزة محاسبية تحاسبنا بها طيلة الوقت على انتاج حقيقتها هى بل وتوفر نظام آخر للمكآفات والحوافزعندما ننتج لها هذه الحقيقة باحترافية..وأبعد من ذلك عندما توفر نظام للتلصص علينا واختراقنا حتى القتل..
> نظام رائع ويبدو الأمر مدروساً ومنضبطاً..بالفعل هو كذلك..كان سيبدو كذلك إذا ما كانت السلطة نزيهة فى تطبيق تلك الآليات..فالآليات لاغبار عليها..القانون نفسه ليس شريراً..ولكنها السلطة..الصفة البشرية لها عندما تتلاعب وتمتد سلطتها بتوحش ويستديم لها الوضع فتنفترى به على محكوميها..
> ولذا من المفترض أن يتم تغيير الحاكم بعد فترة زمنية معينة وبانتظام وكما تفعل الشعوب الأوربية..أعترف أن هذا صحيح..لأن البقاء فى السلطة بلا نهاية يغوى النفس بل هو فعل مؤكد حدوثه فى النهاية ويكون من الصعب جداً ساعتها فصل الحاكم عن المنصب وخروجه منه..إذ يظل يجاهد ويستموت فى سبيل أن تظل السلطة فى نطاقه..ابنه ..حفيده..على سبيل المثال..


نأتى للإشكالية..
أنت تطالب بأن نثور..نستنفر..نفعل أقصى ما فى طاقتنا للرفض والدحض..
أنا الأخرى أرى ذلك..فكيف يعيش المرء حياة ذليلة ظالمة ويرتضى فيها لنفسه موقف الخائف والساكت عن الحق وهذا ضد عقيدتنا نفسها !!
ولكن لأننا نخشى أن تضيع فى جم ثورتنا أرواح لا ذنب لها نفكر..نتمهل..نتدارس..
كل ما قلته رائع جداً شريطة الإتفاق..ودراسة الأمر..واتباع طريقة ناقدة علمية تحليلية..
إذن ..نحتاج لمجتمع مدنى قوى وواعى..
ويكفينا مبدئياً حزبين أو ثلاثة نستشعر فيهم الإخلاص والإنتماء والمصداقية مع وجود الضمانات الكافية ونظام للمحاسبية..
أعتقد أننا جميعاً مستعدون لأن نثور ونضحى ولكن البداية..هى نقطة البداية..ووجود تخطيط مسبق لضمان الإستمرارية..
هذا من وجهة نظرى الخاصة..
أشكرك مع خالص تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قفلوا على كل المواضيع
> وحسم الأمر
> ويستمر مسلسل تعطيل مصر إلى أجل غير مسمى
> 
> حكمت المحكمة بتأجيل حكاية التوريث
> وإستمرار تعطيل مصر
> وبدل ميكون التوريث فى 2011
> نخليه فى 2012
> أو 2013
> ...


فى الواقع لقد اندهشت كثيرا عندما قرأت هذا الخبر اليوم....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فى الواقع لقد اندهشت كثيرا عندما قرأت هذا الخبر اليوم....!!!!!!!!!!!!!



وهاكى الخبر الأنقح عزيزتى جيهان  :36 2 34: 
 سمعت وشفت بالتليفزيون المصرى إن الإنتخابات بقت سلطه مشكله  ممكن بالبطاقة  الإنتخابية وممكن بالرقم القومى وممكن بالأثنين معا وممكن  تجيب شهود معاك  إنك إنت وخد آخر حاجة ممكن المناديب يشهدوا إنك إنت إنت  ومش حد غيرك  ......و*عجبى* ! :36 2 34:

----------


## إيهاب احمد

الصورة دي نشرتها جريدة الحياة اللندنية نقلا عن  رويترز -- أخونا ده مش متظاهر ولا مشاغب ده راجل محترم من الأخوان عايز يكون إيجابي  أو أقنع نفسه بكده ويبقى نائب عن الشعب -- الراجل ده مش عارف يقدم حتى أوراق طلب  ترشيحه ومفترض إنه لو أصبح نائب هايقدم طلبات الشعب كله 

طبعا دول أمن بزي  مدني -- وطبعا شالوه هولا هوبا وإتقلعت الجزمة منه، وإطلع بره مش عايزيين النهاردة،  وإتبهدل زي مانتوا شايفيين -- الفكرة إن الانتخابات كلنا عارفين إنها تمثيلية مملة  معروفة نهايتها ، وإتعادت ٦ مرات في ٣٠ سنة بنفس السيناريو، ولسه برده بنتوقع نهاية  مختلفة .. وأخونا ده إقتنع بكلام علي الدين هلال .. وأقنع نفسه إن المشاركة هو عمل  إيجابي وإشترك في التمثيلية 

هذا جنون -- يقول أينشتين الجنون هو أن تكرر  نفس العمل كل مرة بنفس الطريقة وتتوقع نتيجة مختلفة

*منقول*

----------


## اليمامة

> الصورة دي نشرتها جريدة الحياة اللندنية نقلا عن  رويترز -- أخونا ده مش متظاهر ولا مشاغب ده راجل محترم من الأخوان عايز يكون إيجابي  أو أقنع نفسه بكده ويبقى نائب عن الشعب -- الراجل ده مش عارف يقدم حتى أوراق طلب  ترشيحه ومفترض إنه لو أصبح نائب هايقدم طلبات الشعب كله 
> 
> طبعا دول أمن بزي  مدني -- وطبعا شالوه هولا هوبا وإتقلعت الجزمة منه، وإطلع بره مش عايزيين النهاردة،  وإتبهدل زي مانتوا شايفيين -- الفكرة إن الانتخابات كلنا عارفين إنها تمثيلية مملة  معروفة نهايتها ، وإتعادت ٦ مرات في ٣٠ سنة بنفس السيناريو، ولسه برده بنتوقع نهاية  مختلفة .. وأخونا ده إقتنع بكلام علي الدين هلال .. وأقنع نفسه إن المشاركة هو عمل  إيجابي وإشترك في التمثيلية 
> 
> هذا جنون -- يقول أينشتين الجنون هو أن تكرر  نفس العمل كل مرة بنفس الطريقة وتتوقع نتيجة مختلفة
> 
> *منقول*


* 
أخى الفاضل ايهاب
هذا الخبر أشعرنى بأسى عميق
واكتشفت ان الصورة التى كانت على سوءتها فى مخيلتى..كانت أكثر وردية ربما بعد هذا المنظر..
يعنى الامتناع فعلا هو الحل..المقاطعة النهائية؟
على الأقل حتى لا يكون الفرد مشاركا فى هذا المخطط الهزلى ..
أو على الأقل يحتفظ بآدميته !!!
آه...ثم ماذا؟
وبعد أيها العالم المستبد ؟
ما الذى ينتظرنا فيك !!!!!!!!*

----------


## mohameddessouki

*(منقول وفيه فكرة نقدية )* 
*تنتخبوا مين..؟* 
*بقلم على سلامة ٧/ ١١/ ٢٠١٠*
*صرح صاحب المعالى*
*وأكد..*
*وشدد..*
*وحدد..*
*وريح..*
*ومدد براحته..*
*واستعرض..*
*وهدد..*
*وبانت صراحته..*
*وأشار..*
*وأشاد..*
*وقرر..*
*ونفى..*
*واختفى..*
*وطفى النور*
*وأضاف..*
*وشد اللحاف..*
*ونام..*
*آخر كلام..*
*فى نظام مستبد*
*ومعارضة هشة..t*
*والله لو نجيب مليون مقشة..*
*ما عمرك هتنضف يا شارع الكدابين..*
*تنتخبوا مين..؟*
*نفس الوجوه واليفط*
*اللى دابت وشاخت من سنين..*
*تنتخبوا مين..؟*
*ده نائب..*
*ودى قصته..*
*تلاتين قرار لعلاج آلام رموش عيون المدام*
*وتصليح ركبته..*
*ومفيش قرار واحد يوحد ربنا*
*من أجل أبناء دايرته..*
*تنتخبوا مين..؟*
*ده قمار..*
*ودى موبايلات..*
*ودى تربيطات..*
*ودى مصالح..*
*ودى مخدرات..*
*ودى دعارة..*
*ودى تجارة بالدين..*
*وده صندوق الانتخابات..*
*تنتخبوا مين..؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *(منقول وفيه فكرة نقدية )* 
> *تنتخبوا مين..؟* 
> *بقلم على سلامة ٧/ ١١/ ٢٠١٠*
> *صرح صاحب المعالى*
> *وأكد..*
> *وشدد..*
> *وحدد..*
> *وريح..*
> *ومدد براحته..*
> ...


 *
يا خبر يا أستاذ محمد !!
واقعية جداً
مؤسفة جداً
مولمة جداً
ناقلة جداً
هذه الخاطرة السياسية..
فعلاً هذا ما يحدث..
هى كل تلك المظاهر المتآكلة
نفس الإختراق..والإنتهاك..
نفس الهدم..
نفس الصيحات والأصوات والشعارات 
فى هذا العالم العجيب..المجنون !!!
ولكن..
ولو يا سيدى..
سنبقى إن شاء الله..
نفعل ما يمليه علينا واجبنا..ووطنيتنا..وضميرنا تجاه هذا الوطن
بقدر اسشتطاعنا..بأقصى مقدرونا
ولو كل واحد فينا على المستوى الفردى..
ليس بيدينا غير ذلك 
وليس بمقدرورنا التقاعس ولا الإهمال
ولا التخلى عنا..
عن أنفسنا..عن وطننا..
وصدقنى..ولو بعد حين..ستُحل..
أحياناً يا سيدى يبدو لى الحل سهل..الحل وارد..معقول جداً..وموجود
ولكن شىء ما تافه يعطله..يمنعه..بسكته..يخوفه..
كأن تحك حجرين ببعضهما وتتولد شرارة بدائية تلقائية سهلة..
يبدو الأمر كذلك فى نظرى..
مجرد انتظار لتلك الشرارة البسيطة..البدائية..
وكم أشعر أن الناس على أهبة الإستعداد..
فأين هى..!!!
أين هى هذه الشرارة..
أشعر أن صبر الناس كاد أن ينفذ
والقدرة على الإحتمال تستعصى شيئاً فشيئاً..
هى تلك الشرارة الصغيرة الباقية
التى تعلن نفاذ الصبر ..واستعصاء الإحتمال..
آملة..
متفاءلة..
برغم كل ذلك يا سيدى..
عندى يقين..
يقين فى هذه الأرض..هذا الوطن..هذا الشعب
عندى يقين لن أفقده لكى أعيش...لكى أحتمل
فالشعور بالإنتماء مغروس فى حنايايا ..فينا جميعا
فى دمائى ودمائكم..
من يقدر ..من يستطيع أن يتخلى !!
وهو ليس يقين ميتافيزيقى ولا وهمى..ولا حتى  سحرى..
ولكنه شعور أسطورى ربما..
أسطورى نعم..
ومن ينكر أن الأسطورة هى تاريخ حقيقى مسجل فى وعى الشعوب
وربما كانت أكثر مصداقية من التاريخ الموثق المكتوب
وكذلك وعيى يا سيدى..
مصدر لإيمانى بحقيقة معرفة هذا الشعب



*

----------


## الصعيدي

أختي الفاضلة .. اليمامة

الوضع سيء فعلا .. والصورة مظلمة فعلا .. ولكن مع كل ذلك لسه فيه أمل .. إن شاء الله
والدليل على كده الحملة الشرسة من الحكومة على مرشحي المعارضة .. وتعنتها في قبول أوراقهم .. وشطبها 29 مرشح من مرشحي الإخوان .. مع إن معظمهم نواب حاليين .. وبالطبع ناجحين بدون تزوير في الدورات السابقة .. يعني بإرادة الجماهير بكل تأكيد
كل ده بيؤكد إن التزوير مش أمر حتمي .. ومش قدر لابد منه .. وإنما هي مهمة صعبة على المجرمين اللي بيزوروا إرادة الشعب .. ودورنا إننا نخليها أصعب وأصعب .. لحد ما تصبح مستحيلة .. إمتى ؟؟ .. لما كل الناخبين يقفوا بقوة ورا مرشحينهم ضد التزوير .. لما اللجنة اللي فيها 5000 صوت يقف قدامها 5000 مواطن يتحدوا البلطجة ويتصدوا للتزوير .. ساعتها طبعا هيبقى التزوير مستحيل .. لكن طول ما احنا بنفرط في حقنا .. وبنكتفي بمصمصة الشفاه .. وقاعدين في بيوتنا بنتفرج يبقى ما نتوقعش تغيير ولا إصلاح
لو كان التزوير ده شيء سهل ومضمون ما كانتش الداخلية تعنتت مع المرشحين .. وكانت سابت اللي يتقدم يتقدم واللي يتكلم يتكلم وفي الآخر هيعملوا اللي هم عايزينه .. لكن الإصرار على منع المرشحين من البداية معناه الواضح إن التزوير مش سهل .. والناس بدأت تتحدى التزوير .. وممكن قريب جدا يستحيل التزوير

أنا أختلف مع الدكتور جمال الشربيني لما بيقول عن مرشح الإخوان:




> هذا جنون -- يقول أينشتين الجنون هو أن تكرر نفس العمل كل مرة بنفس الطريقة وتتوقع نتيجة مختلفة


لأ طبعا .. التجربة بتقول إن كل دورة انتخابية المعارضة بتكسب أرض .. وبالذات المعارضة الإسلامية اللي بتتزعمها جماعة الإخوان .. ومن 36 مقعد في انتخابات سنة 1987 إلى 88 مقعد في انتخابات 2005 بيتهيألي من الواضح لأي محلل سياسي إن فيه مكاسب .. وإن الإصرار على المشاركة بيجيب نتيجة .. أنا أعتقد إن الجنون هو إن الواحد يقعد عاطل ما بيعملش حاجة وينتظر التغيير .. منين بقى ؟؟

وباختلف مع الشعر اللي أورده الأستاذ محمد دسوقي لما بيقول :



> ده قمار.. ودى موبايلات .. ودى تربيطات.. ودى مصالح.. ودى مخدرات.. ودى دعارة.. ودى تجارة بالدين.. وده صندوق الانتخابات.. تنتخبوا مين ؟؟


صح احنا شفنا القمار والموبايلات والمخدرات وكل ده .. بس ما شفناش تجارة بالدين .. والإخوان لما يرفعوا شعار الإسلام هو الحل .. فده لإن الإسلام هو الحل فعلا .. مش تجارة بالدين .. وأداء نواب الإخوان في الدورات السابقة شهدت له جميع القوى الوطنية بالتميز .. وأبسط دليل إن نفس النواب ينجحوا في دوايرهم لعدة دورات متتالية بدون تزوير .. أنا كمواطن بسيط لو لقيت إن اللي بيقول لي الإسلام هو الحل ده بيضحك عليا .. وبعد ما يدخل مجلس الشعب ما باشوفش وشه .. طبعا مش هانتخبه تاني .. لكن الواقع بيقول إن نواب الإخوان رصيدهم في دوايرهم بيزيد مع كل مشاركة .. لو كانوا فعلا بيتاجروا بالدين كان الناخبين أسقطوهم من زمان

فأنا بصراحة شايف إن الأمل موجود .. بس مش هيشعر بيه غير اللي بيتحرك .. وبيكسب أرض وبيحقق إنجازات .. ساعتها الأمل يزيد .. أما القاعدين والمثبطين .. فمن الطبيعي إن اليأس يقضي عليهم .. ويبثوا اليأس في اللي حواليهم .. فلابد من المحاولة .. والإصرار .. وما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب

أحييك مرة أخرى على موضوعك الجميل أختي اليمامة .. تقبلي خالص تحياتي  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي الفاضلة .. اليمامة
> 
> الوضع سيء فعلا .. والصورة مظلمة فعلا .. ولكن مع كل ذلك لسه فيه أمل .. إن شاء الله
> والدليل على كده الحملة الشرسة من الحكومة على مرشحي المعارضة .. وتعنتها في قبول أوراقهم .. وشطبها 29 مرشح من مرشحي الإخوان .. مع إن معظمهم نواب حاليين .. وبالطبع ناجحين بدون تزوير في الدورات السابقة .. يعني بإرادة الجماهير بكل تأكيد
> كل ده بيؤكد إن التزوير مش أمر حتمي .. ومش قدر لابد منه .. وإنما هي مهمة صعبة على المجرمين اللي بيزوروا إرادة الشعب .. ودورنا إننا نخليها أصعب وأصعب .. لحد ما تصبح مستحيلة .. إمتى ؟؟ .. لما كل الناخبين يقفوا بقوة ورا مرشحينهم ضد التزوير .. لما اللجنة اللي فيها 5000 صوت يقف قدامها 5000 مواطن يتحدوا البلطجة ويتصدوا للتزوير .. ساعتها طبعا هيبقى التزوير مستحيل .. لكن طول ما احنا بنفرط في حقنا .. وبنكتفي بمصمصة الشفاه .. وقاعدين في بيوتنا بنتفرج يبقى ما نتوقعش تغيير ولا إصلاح
> لو كان التزوير ده شيء سهل ومضمون ما كانتش الداخلية تعنتت مع المرشحين .. وكانت سابت اللي يتقدم يتقدم واللي يتكلم يتكلم وفي الآخر هيعملوا اللي هم عايزينه .. لكن الإصرار على منع المرشحين من البداية معناه الواضح إن التزوير مش سهل .. والناس بدأت تتحدى التزوير .. وممكن قريب جدا يستحيل التزوير
> 
> أنا أختلف مع الدكتور جمال الشربيني لما بيقول عن مرشح الإخوان:
> 
> ...


 *
تحياتى لك أستاذ محمد..
أرجو أن تكون فى أحسن حال سيدى وبعد ..
الحقيقة دائماً ما يعجبنى الأمل الذى أستشعره فى كلماتك ونبرة التفاؤل والبسم التى ألمحها كذلك..
وبالفعل يا أستاذ محمد..برغم قتامة الصورة إلا أننى آملة جدا يا سيدى..
نحن محكومون بالأمل يا سيدى..
وما فرجت إلا بعد ما ضاقت..
ومرحلة عنق الزجاجة هذه هى أخطر المراحل كون القفزة تعنى إما التحرر للخارج أو السقوط للداخل مرة أخرى..هناك حراك بالفعل يا سيدى ..هناك شجعان..هناك اناس تحب هذا الوطن ويمكنها أن تضحى من أجله وكأن العنف والقمع والترهيب يا سيدى لم يعد يفت فى عضد الناس وكأن الناس تعودت عليه وقويت مناعتها وشوكتها والدليل ما استحضرته لنا من أرقام وإحصائيات..بالفعل هناك اناس وطنيين من الدرجة الأولى وموجودين بالفعل وقائمين..اطمئن يا سيدى..
وليس بأدينا شىء غير هذا ..العمل والأمل وبالحق..ولا كلل...وهذا كافى بالإستمرار عليه بإخلاص..
هذا لأن الأمر فى ظنى خارج إختياراتنا..هى إرادة الروح الوطنية الجماعية فينا يا سيدى.. ربما..هو الوطن وهل بعده شىء فينا ..!!!
تصور أننا مثلا طردنا أو شردنا أو فقدنا هذه الأرض وهذا التاريخ الضارب جذوره فينا
من يحتمل يا سيدى..من يحتمل هذه الصورة...من يعيش بعدها..؟!!!
ومن عمق هذا الشعور القوى جدا بالهوية يتجذر فينا بمضى الوقت قيمة هذا الوطن وقيمة هذه الأرض..
فنحن حاملى كتاب الله يا سيدى وفى قلوبنا إيمان..
لا تخشى شىء..أنا لا أخشى شىء..صدقنى نحن أقوى..أقوى جدا ولو بعد حين


*

----------


## mohameddessouki

*وقف السيد الرئيس يخطب ونادى بالفم المليان " انا اتعهد بان تكون الانتخابات القادمة (نزيهة )........*
*حد مصدق الكلام ده ام اننا نعتبره مثل الوعود التى يتعهد فيها السيد الرئيس طوال الــــ30سنة الأخيرة ؟؟؟؟*
*هذا مقال  للأستاذ فهمى هويدى بجريدة الشروق المصرية صباح اليوم.......هيا نقراء ونشوف ازاى تكون النزاهة ؟؟*


*صباح أمس (الأحد 21/11) نشر الأهرام الخبر التالى: فى تحديها الصارخ لقرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات زارت (السيدة) جميلة إسماعيل المرشحة المستقلة بدائرة قصر النيل كنيسة المرعشلى بالزمالك (كما زارت) أحد المساجد بنفس المنطقة، فى إطار جولاتها الانتخابية، وحرر لها محضر لمخالفتها القرارات، واستغلال دور العبادة فى الدعاية الانتخابية.

فى نفس اليوم نشرت صحيفة «الشروق» أن السيد عبدالسلام المحجوب مرشح الحزب الوطنى فى دائرة الرمل بالإسكندرية زار كنيسة مارميان، وعقد فيها مؤتمرا انتخابيا، أعلن خلاله الوكيل البابوى بالإسكندرية تأييد الكنيسة له. وحين سئل رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات القاضى عبدالعزيز عمر عن الموضوع رد قائلا: حين تقدم لنا شكوى ضد المحجوب بشأن الزيارة سنبحثها من الناحية القانونية لتقدير مدى مخالفة الواقعة لتعاليم اللجنة، وسيتم اتخاذ الإجراء القانونى اللازم.

وحين قيل له إن الأمر لا يحتاج إلى شكاوى، وأن ندوة المحجوب وزيارته الانتخابية إلى كنيسة مارمينا موثقة بالصور التى نشرتها وسائل الإعلام فإنه اكتفى بالقول إنه لا يمكن التحقيق فى الأمر إلا بعد تقديم شكوى وفى هذه الحالة سيتم اتخاذ اللازم ضده. لو ثبتت مخالفته، إذ من الطبيعى أن تحال الشكوى إلى النيابة للتحقيق فيها لتحديد حجم وطبيعة المخالفة التى تمت.

المقارنة بين صياغة الخبرين تكشف مؤشرات النزاهة والحياد فى التغطية الإعلامية. فمحرر الأهرام أدان زيارة جميلة إسماعيل للكنيسة واعتبر تصرفها «تحديا صارخا» لقرارات لجنة الانتخابات. منوها إلى أنه تم تحرير محضر لها لوقوعها فى محظور استغلال دور العبادة فى الدعاية الانتخابية. ومن ثم اعتبر نفسه خصما لها فحاكمها وأدانها فى السطر الأول من الخبر.

فى حالة السيد عبدالسلام المحجوب فإن الأمر مختلف لأنه مرشح الحزب الوطنى، ذلك أن زيارته للكنيسة لم تعتبر تحديا صارخا للتعليمات، ولم يحرر محضر بالواقعة بخلاف ما حدث مع السيدة جميلة إسماعيل، وإنما ارتأى رئيس لجنة الانتخابات أنه يجب على المتضرر أن يقدم شكوى، تحال إلى النيابة للتحقيق فيها، ثم ينظر بعد ذلك ما إذا كانت هناك مخالفة أم لا.

علما بأن زيارة المحجوب للكنيسة لها حساسية خاصة، لأن منافسه فى الدائرة ذاتها من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان. وفى تأييد الوكيل البابوى للوزير فى مواجهة مرشح الإخوان له مغزاه الذى يصب فى مجرى الفتنة الطائفية من أكثر من باب.

لا مفاجأة فى ذلك لأن الجميع عليهم أن يفهموا من البداية أن استخدام دور العبادة فى الدعاية الانتخابية محظور حقا وصدقا، لكن القرار سقطت منه سهوا عبارة تشير إلى أن ذلك ينطبق على غير أعضاء الحزب الوطنى. ولذلك لم يعترض أحد على قيام السيد سيد مشعل وزير الإنتاج الحربى ومرشح الحزب الوطنى فى دائرة حلوان بإمامة المصلين فى أحد المساجد، وقد نشرت له الصحف صورة كبيرة وهو يتطلع إلى الكاميرا مبتسما بعدما ختم الصلاة، ولم يحرر محضر بذلك ولا اعتبر تصرفه مخالفا للتعليمات.

تماما كما ان التعليمات تقضى بحظر استخدام الشعارات الدينية وتضرب بيد من حديد على الذين يستخدمون لافتة الإسلام هو الحل، ولا تقصر الداخلية فى أن تحتجز العشرات فى أقسام الشرطة كل يوم لأنهم تظاهروا تأييدا لمرشح من الإخوان، لكن حينما تنظم مظاهرة داخل كنيسة، ويعلن وكيل البابا تأييد مرشح الحزب الوطنى، فإن ذلك لا يعد بدوره مخالفة للتعليمات، لأن ما هو حرام على المستقلين وغير المرضى عنهم. حلال على مرشحى الحكومة والحزب الوطنى.

الحاصل فى الشارع حاضر بقوة على شاشات التليفزيون. ذلك أن قواعد «النزاهة» الإعلامية اقتضت أن يكون الحزب الوطنى (صاحب المحل) وحده الحاضر على تلك الشاشات، والبرامج الحوارية إذا انتقدته فسيف الإنذار والحـظر وسحب الرخص مسلط فوق رقاب الجميع. ولذلك تم تخفيض سقف الحوارات المسائية، بعد إطلاق رسائل ترهيب مقدمى البرامج وأصحاب القنوات الفضائية. 

وإذا كان لابد من الحوار فليكن إما مع الحكومة ودعاية للحزب الوطنى، أو يدور خارج السياسة مع الفنانين ولاعبى كرة القدم.

أيضا لا يفاجئنا كل ذلك، فمنذ عقود ونحن نشاهد نفس الفيلم، الذى يقوم فيه أشخاص معروفون بدور البطولة، فى حين يؤدى المجتمع كله دور الكومبارس. لذلك فإننى مازلت عند رأيى فى أن الانتخابات كلها بصورتها الراهنة لا لزوم لها فى مصر، وأن ما يهدر لأجلها من وقت ومال لو أنفق فى شىء مفيد للبلد لكان أفضل بكثير.

كما أننى مازلت عند دهشتى إزاء اشتراك الأحزاب وإدمانها دور الكومبارس فى الفيلم الذى أصبح استمرار عرضه دون أى تغيير فى وقائعه أو أبطاله أمرا مهينا، ليس فقط لفريق الكومبارس التقليدى، ولكن للجمهور أيضا الذى ملَّ القصة ولم يعد يحتمل تكرار وقائعها أو مشاهدة أبطالها.
*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معقول ... النائب مشروع ثراء  في كل المنطقة العربية ... حتي في الأردن الاصولت تباع وتشترى .. 
يا ترى الصوت في مصر الايام دي يساوي كام ؟
ايه القرف ده !!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا صوت يعلو الآن على صوت الإنتخابات ...أيام قليلة ويصل السباق الى نهايته ...صدقا لا أتفاءل كثيرا فالمعطيات دوما تنبئ بالنتائج والمعطيات سيئة بل أسوأ من كل مرة ....!!!! وكأنما قد كشر الحزب الحاكم هذه المرة عن أنيابه بعدما لمس إنخفاض شعبيته الشديد فى الشارع المصرى وإستقر فى يقينه ضعف موقفه بعد ان تجاوز السيد الرئيس رئيس الحزب وواجهته التى يحتمون بها جميعا الثمانين وبات المستقبل ضبابى وغير واضح الملامح لهم فلا وفقهم الله فى سعيهم نحو تكبيل أيدينا وتكميم أفواهنا عن النطق بالحقيقة وإختيار الأصلح ...
بالتأكيد سوف يصادفنا خبر أو مقال أو حتى صورة أو فيديو مستفز يتعلق بهذا (المهرجان السياسى الزائف والعبثى) ونريد التعليق عليه و تبادل الآراء حوله ولذا أرجوا من الإخوة الأعضاء ان يتفضلوا بوضع كل ما يلفت نظرهم من خبر أو رأى أو حتى صورة فى سياق هذا الموضوع المعنى بالأساس بهذا الشأن ولهذا فائداتان ....
أولهما أن يكون هناك مكان واحد وضعت فيه تلك المشاركات فيسهل تتبع الحدث الهام وحصر جميع الآراء فربما نخرج بنتيجة إيجابية من تفاعل كل هذه الآراء مع بعضها البعض فى نهاية الموضوع والفائدة الثانية المرجوة هى عدم إزدحام القاعة بموضوعات تصب كلها فى نفس المصب مما يؤثر على مشاهدات موضوعات أخرى لها توجه مختلف فنكون بذلك قد حجرنا على فرصتها فى الظهور وأخذ حقها من التفاعل ....
وعليه ومن كل ماتقدم سوف نقوم بدمج أى موضوع أو خبر أو مقال يتحدث عن الإنتخابات فى هذا الموضوع فى الفترة القادمة 
تحياتى وتقديرى لكم جميعا
 :f2:

----------


## mohameddessouki

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> معقول ... النائب مشروع ثراء في كل المنطقة العربية ... حتي في الأردن الاصولت تباع وتشترى .. 
> يا ترى الصوت في مصر الايام دي يساوي كام ؟
> 
> ايه القرف ده !!!


*عندما يكون هناك خيانة للأمانة ...... ....قول على الدنيا السلام*
*عندما يهمل الحاكم صميم شئون الشعب الذى ركب على انفاسة طوال هذه العقود حتى افقر شعبه وحوله من طاقة عاملة خلاقة الى قطيع من العاطلين......*
*يظنون ان الشعب بصمته راض.....*
*لا بل ان الشعب بذكائة يلاعبهم.......*
*الشعب بخبرته يعرف ان الانتخابات موسم استجداء الشعب..... فالمرشح على استعداد للعق قدم الشعب الحافية.......*
*الشعب يقول جاءت الفرصة......هم عاوزين صوتى وبعد ما ينجحوا لن نراهم بعد.........زى لحمة العيد لانراها طوال السنة وقد نتذوقها فى عيد الاضحى*
*فرصة الانتخابات... عاوز صوتى ادفع.....هذا مش بيع هذا استغلال امام استغلال.... انت تستغل حقوقى وحقى كشعب وانا استغل مالك الذى اخذته بالحرام من نهب للمال العام وفساد* 
*عاوز صوتى ادفع وآدى ذقنى لو اخدته.......*
*فانا اصوت لمن اقتنع انه اصلح..... واذا شعرت بانها تمثيلية ونهايتها اتحرقت.....لن اذهب للانتخاب مدام تزوير بتزوير*
*انا لست مسطولا او اهبل او عبيط بيضحكوا على ....انا فاهم اللعبة وح ادخل معاهم اللعبة*
*هم متهياء لهم انهم بيستعبطونى......لكن انا بستهبلهم*
*مال ما تعبوش فيه وحقى ولازم يرجعلى*
*صوتك بكام......؟*
*صوتى لضميرى ...انت ح تدفع كام؟ .....اللى معاه قرش ابنه يزمر!!!*
*هذه خلاصة اللعبة بين المرشح وبين الشعب*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طالما سوف نضع كل الشرور في ذلك الصندوق العجيب الغريب .. فاليكم صورة من الاصوات التي سوف تشارك في الانتخابات وتختار المرشح الذي يوافق علي قوانين الازلال والتخاذل .. هؤلاء هم من يختارون الموافقون علي كل تعديل دستوري هؤلاء الجسر الذي يعبر من خلاله مرشحون واعضاء مجلس الشعب 
هذا هو الشعب المغيب الحاضر  ... تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> طالما سوف نضع كل الشرور في ذلك الصندوق العجيب الغريب .. فاليكم صورة من الاصوات التي سوف تشارك في الانتخابات وتختار المرشح الذي يوافق علي قوانين الازلال والتخاذل .. هؤلاء هم من يختارون الموافقون علي كل تعديل دستوري هؤلاء الجسر الذي يعبر من خلاله مرشحون واعضاء مجلس الشعب 
> هذا هو الشعب المغيب الحاضر ... تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية



استاذى العزيز عاصم ابو ندى
أثرت فضولى بالمقدمة ولكن للاسف لم تظهر الصور فأرجوا أن تعيد وضعها حتى يتثنى لنا رؤيتها ومعرفة من هم  هؤلاء الناخبون والذين هم دائما ....موافقوووووووووون !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> استاذى العزيز عاصم ابو ندى
> أثرت فضولى بالمقدمة ولكن للاسف لم تظهر الصور فأرجوا أن تعيد وضعها حتى يتثنى لنا رؤيتها ومعرفة من هم  هؤلاء الناخبون والذين هم دائما ....موافقوووووووووون !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

استاذة جيهان 
منذ فترة وكل المؤشرات تدل علي قبول الشعب بالتغيير واحسسنا أن درجة الوعي في اذدياد وعندما حان الوقت لقول وفعل فعال ما كان من هذا الشعب الا أنه اصبح سهل الانقياد .. في دائرتي وجدت أن نائب الخدمات واللحم والسكر والخبز هو من سوف يصل لمجلس الشعب..مازال الشعب لا يعرف الدور الحقيقي لنائب مجلس الشعب أنه لا يعرف أن هذا النائب هو من سوف يختار في المقام الاول من يحكمه أنه لا يعرف أن القانون الذي يحكمه مثل قانون مكافحة الارهاب والعلاقة بين المستأجر وكل القوانين التي تسوغ حياته يبدا بأختياره نائب المجلس الموقر ...
لقد بدا المشوار وتم اجهاض عمل الشهور الماضية ... تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية

----------


## mohameddessouki

> 


*ان لقطة الفيديو رائعة هذا هو الشعب المصرى الجميل*
*لكن هذه اللقطة تثير تساؤل*
*الراجل الكبير العجوز ابو صوت جميل بيغنى ( ودع هواك وانساه وانسانى ....عمر اللى فات م حيرجع تانى .....كان حلم وراح...انساه وارتاح....)*
*على من تعود هذه الكلمات؟؟؟*
*على الشعب المصرى المصدوم؟*
*على مرشح معين كانت عينه على الكرسى؟*
*على ابو تريكة؟ ام على ابنه تريكة ؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> استاذة جيهان 
> منذ فترة وكل المؤشرات تدل علي قبول الشعب بالتغيير واحسسنا أن درجة الوعي في اذدياد وعندما حان الوقت لقول وفعل فعال ما كان من هذا الشعب الا أنه اصبح سهل الانقياد .. في دائرتي وجدت أن نائب الخدمات واللحم والسكر والخبز هو من سوف يصل لمجلس الشعب..مازال الشعب لا يعرف الدور الحقيقي لنائب مجلس الشعب أنه لا يعرف أن هذا النائب هو من سوف يختار في المقام الاول من يحكمه أنه لا يعرف أن القانون الذي يحكمه مثل قانون مكافحة الارهاب والعلاقة بين المستأجر وكل القوانين التي تسوغ حياته يبدا بأختياره نائب المجلس الموقر ...
> لقد بدا المشوار وتم اجهاض عمل الشهور الماضية ... تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية


ابن خالتى مرشح نفسه لعضوية مجلس الشعب الدورة دى...!!! 
ابن خالتى دا طبيب ناجح محبوب وانا شخصيا بقدره على المستوى الشخصى وعارفة قد ايه هو لامع الذكاء والاهم طموحه مالهوش حدود لكن الحقيقة كان قراره بترشيح نفسه لمجلس الشعب مفاجئ جدا بالنسبة لى ودا لانى عارفة انه مالوش اى ميول سياسية او خدمية ولا عمرى سمعته مرة بيتكلم فى السياسة طموحه كله كان مهنى بحت... شغل فى شغل ...!!!!
ايه اللى خلاه يقرر فجأة انه يرشح نفسه ..؟؟؟ سؤال لما وجهتهوله قاللى كلام نمطى جدا عن انه عاوز يخدم الناس ويرجع حقوقهم ويوظف الشباب ويعالج الفقراء وانه هايعمل مستوصف ووحدة غسيل كلوى وحاجات كتيييييييير اوى ههههههههه لسة لغاية دلوقتى ماعملش منها حاجة طبعا بس ناوى 
وانتم عارفين ان الاعمال بالنيات مش كدا ولا ايه ؟؟؟!!!!
مش هاقدر اتهمه انه غير امين او له نوايا غير شريفة لا سمح الله بس بعترف ان التحول دا فى تفكيره ادهشنى جدا.. ازاى حد يقرر يغير نمط حياته تماما وفجأة كدا ؟؟ فى رأيى ان رجل السياسة بيبدأ إعداده من فترة مبكرة جدا وبتظهر شواهد كتير على ميوله السياسية دى وطبعا انا مش بقصد بفترة الاعداد دى انها بتتم فى الجامعة او المدرسة حاشا لله ههههههههه ولكن طبعا فيه قنوات كتير خارجة الى حد ما عن سلطة الدولة يقدر الانسان يبدأ يشكل فيها وعيه السياسى ....
نفسى اقدر افهم ايه نوع ثقافة الانتخاب فى بلدنا سواء بالنسبة للناخب او المرشح ؟؟؟؟ايه الى بيدور فى مخهم؟؟؟ هما عاوزين ايه بالظبط من الحكاية دى كلها ؟؟؟؟!!!!
هل يكفى للناخب كيلو لحمة وازازة زيت وكام كيلو سكر وباكو شاى عشان يدى صوته للمرشح؟؟؟؟!!!! هل يكفيه وعد انه يشغل ابنه بعقد مؤقت فى مدرسة او حتى عامل فى جامع انه يديله صوته ؟؟؟؟!!!! هوا احنا تفكيرنا ليه محدود كدا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
اومال ايه المهرجانات وحملات التوعية اللى مابتبطلش ليل ولا نهار سواء فى الاعلام الحر والمستقل او حتى على النت اللى تخطت حريته كل الخطوط الحمراء ...ليه دايما فيه مساحة شاااااااسعة مابين القول والفعل عندنا ....ليييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
على فكرة انا مش هانتخب ابن خالتى ...مش لانى بكرهه او مش بحب له الخير أقسم لكم ان مش هو دا السبب 
بس بجد مش هادى صوتى غير للى يستحقه ...ولان مصر تستحق مننا دا يا جماعة صدقونى ...

----------


## mohameddessouki

> ابن خالتى مرشح نفسه لعضوية مجلس الشعب الدورة دى...!!! 
> ابن خالتى دا طبيب ناجح محبوب وانا شخصيا بقدره على المستوى الشخصى وعارفة قد ايه هو لامع الذكاء والاهم طموحه مالهوش حدود لكن الحقيقة كان قراره بترشيح نفسه لمجلس الشعب مفاجئ جدا بالنسبة لى ودا لانى عارفة انه مالوش اى ميول سياسية او خدمية ولا عمرى سمعته مرة بيتكلم فى السياسة طموحه كله كان مهنى بحت... شغل فى شغل ...!!!!
> ايه اللى خلاه يقرر فجأة انه يرشح نفسه ..؟؟؟ سؤال لما وجهتهوله قاللى كلام نمطى جدا عن انه عاوز يخدم الناس ويرجع حقوقهم ويوظف الشباب ويعالج الفقراء وانه هايعمل مستوصف ووحدة غسيل كلوى وحاجات كتيييييييير اوى ههههههههه لسة لغاية دلوقتى ماعملش منها حاجة طبعا بس ناوى 
> وانتم عارفين ان الاعمال بالنيات مش كدا ولا ايه ؟؟؟!!!!
> مش هاقدر اتهمه انه غير امين او له نوايا غير شريفة لا سمح الله بس بعترف ان التحول دا فى تفكيره ادهشنى جدا.. ازاى حد يقرر يغير نمط حياته تماما وفجأة كدا ؟؟ فى رأيى ان رجل السياسة بيبدأ إعداده من فترة مبكرة جدا وبتظهر شواهد كتير على ميوله السياسية دى وطبعا انا مش بقصد بفترة الاعداد دى انها بتتم فى الجامعة او المدرسة حاشا لله ههههههههه ولكن طبعا فيه قنوات كتير خارجة الى حد ما عن سلطة الدولة يقدر الانسان يبدأ يشكل فيها وعيه السياسى ....
> نفسى اقدر افهم ايه نوع ثقافة الانتخاب فى بلدنا سواء بالنسبة للناخب او المرشح ؟؟؟؟ايه الى بيدور فى مخهم؟؟؟ هما عاوزين ايه بالظبط من الحكاية دى كلها ؟؟؟؟!!!!
> هل يكفى للناخب كيلو لحمة وازازة زيت وكام كيلو سكر وباكو شاى عشان يدى صوته للمرشح؟؟؟؟!!!! هل يكفيه وعد انه يشغل ابنه بعقد مؤقت فى مدرسة او حتى عامل فى جامع انه يديله صوته ؟؟؟؟!!!! هوا احنا تفكيرنا ليه محدود كدا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
> اومال ايه المهرجانات وحملات التوعية اللى مابتبطلش ليل ولا نهار سواء فى الاعلام الحر والمستقل او حتى على النت اللى تخطت حريته كل الخطوط الحمراء ...ليه دايما فيه مساحة شاااااااسعة مابين القول والفعل عندنا ....ليييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> على فكرة انا مش هانتخب ابن خالتى ...مش لانى بكرهه او مش بحب له الخير أقسم لكم ان مش هو دا السبب 
> بس بجد مش هادى صوتى غير للى يستحقه ...ولان مصر تستحق مننا دا يا جماعة صدقونى ...


 *عندى قطة من النوع النادر لا تجعلنى اقترب منها او احاول امساكها..... وذات يوم وجدتها تموء وتتمسح فى ولا مانع من ان امسكها واحملها واربت عليها...ثم اتركها فتكرر المواء والتمسح فى... فتوقعت ان هناك امر غير عادى...فذهبت للمكان المخصص لها فوجدت ان طعامها قد نفذ وان المياه نفذت......فربطت بين تمسحها بى وعدم ممانعتها من الامساك بها وبين جوعها وعطشها*
*اليس هذا نفس الشىء الذى اوصلوا الشعب المصرى اليه من جوع وعدم مأوى او سكن وبطاله فانه يجرى على كيلو لحمة وكيس سكر وشوية طعام ويعمل عجين الفلاحة كمان*
*اذا  شبع الشعب (لاسمح الله) وتم حل كل مشاكله فانه سيتفرغ لمحاسبة النظام  ومحدش يعرف يمسكه زى القطة لما تشبع*
* اما حكاية تقديم خدمات للناس التى تتكرر  فنحن لسنا فى عهد الصحابة الذين كانوا يخشون الله اذا تعثرت ماعز فى العراق ان يحاسبهم الله على تقصيرهم فى تمهيد الطريق لها*
*امام اعينا واحد كان بيبيع كبده اسكندرانى على عربية فى عابدين يعنى كان حافى وكان عليه قضايا شيكات بدون رصيد....اطلق لحيته ودخل مجلس الشعب واصبح الناس تناديه (ياشيخ فلان...) من لسانه عنده ارض فى طريق مصر اسكندرية قيمتها اكثر من 25 مليون جنيه!!!!*
*ده بند واحد من ثروته*
*واحد تانى ابوه كان فاتح مكتب استيراد وكان عليه قضايا استيراد لحوم فاسدة ومن قول الرجل الفاضل المهندس حسب الله الكفراوى يقول ان هذا الشخص جاءه ليحصل على قطعة ارض فى مدينة السادات ولم يكن يملك 300 الف جنيه قيمة الارض وقدم طلب لتقسيط قيمة الارض*
*هذا الشخص اصبح الان يملك مليارات ويتحكم فى سلعة استراتيجية هامة وعنده طائرة خاصة ويخت وتزوج اخيرا ودفع مهر لعروسه 25 مليون جنيه( او هكذا اعلنوا) ده غير الهدايا ......*
* وما زال هناك سؤال لم يجاوب احد عليه  هل خدمة الناس تتطلب صرف 20 مليون جنية على دعاية الانتخبات بينما مرتب العضو لن يصل لخمس هذا المبلغ!!!!* 
*اذن ليست خدمة الناس وانما هو مانراه فى الصحف والتليفزيون من نهب اموال العلاج على نفقة الدولة والاستيلاء على اراضى الدولة واكل حقوق الناس بالباطل* 
*هذا هو السبب المنطقى لاقبال البعض على دخول مجلس الشعب*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*فهمى هويدى
*

* الذى يتابع الصحف المصرية هذه الأيام يلاحظ أن العنوان العريض الذى ظل يتصدر  الصفحات الأولى للصحف المستقلة على الأقل لم يكد يخرج عن متابعة مسلسل الصدام بين  الإخوان وأجهزة الأمن بسبب الانتخابات، فى حين أن أنشطة الأحزاب الأخرى جميعها بقيت  أخبارا متناثرة موزعة على الصفحات الداخلية، الأمر الذى يسلط ضوءا كاشفا على أحجام  وأوزان القوى السياسية فى مصر. وهو ما يترك انطباعا بأن المعركة الحقيقية والتحدى  الأساسى للنظام فى الشارع لايزال يتمثل فى حركة الإخوان. وذلك يفسر لنا لماذا كان  يجب أن تظل «محظورة»، ولماذا صدرت التعليمات صريحة إلى وسائل الإعلام التابعة  للدولة بإخفاء اسمها وعدم الإشارة إليه إلا بكلمة المحظورة؟ ولماذا ظلت «شيطنة»  الإخوان أحد محاور الخطاب الإعلامى الرسمى وشبه الرسمى. وقد بينت الصور التى نشرت  على الصفحات الأولى حقيقة أن المعركة ليست بين الإخوان والحزب الوطنى فى واقع  الأمر، ولكن جحافل الشرطة ظلت هى التى تخوض المعركة نيابة عن الحزب، وربما لا يجد  البعض غرابة فى ذلك، لأنه طالما أن الشرطة فى خدمة «الوطن»، فإن مسارعتها إلى  مساندة «الوطنى» تغدو واجبة، مراعاة لأواصر «النسب» بين الاثنين.

المفارقة  التى أتحدث عنها كانت واضحة فى عدد صحيفة «المصرى اليوم» الصادر يوم الاثنين الماضى  22/11. إذ كان «المانشيت» الرئيسى عن «اشتعال حرب المسيرات والتصريحات بين الإخوان  والوطنى»، وتحت العنوان تصريح نشر على ستة أعمدة لمرشد الإخوان الأستاذ محمد بديع  اتهم فيه النظام بالتزوير والديكتاتورية، ثم رد للدكتور على الدين هلال قال فيه ان  «الجماعة» آخر من يتحدث عن الشرعية، وان الناس انصرفوا عنها. وفى حين كان خبر  الإخوان هو العنوان الرئيسى الذى فرض نفسه على التحرير، فإن حزب الوفد لم يستطع أن  يثبت حضورا فى نفس العدد إلا من خلال إعلان نشر على كامل الصفحة السابعة، وقد حرصت  الجريدة على التنويه فى رأس الصفحة على أنه «إعلان تسجيلى مدفوع الأجر». وتضمنت  الصفحة نص خطبة ألقاها رئيس الوفد الدكتور السيد البدوى فى حفل انتخابى أقيم  بالدقهلية، وخطبة أخرى ألقاها السيد فؤاد بدراوى أحد تيارات الحزب فى الحقل ذاته،  باعتباره مرشحا فى بلده «نبروه» التى استضافت اللقاء (المفارقة ذاتها تكررت فى  اليوم التالى أيضا).

حين وجدت أن أخبار الإخوان فرضت نفسها بشكل يومى على  مختلف وسائل الإعلام التى تابعت الانتخابات، الأمر الذى ذكرنا بأيام عرض مسلسل  «الجماعة» الذى ظل اسم الحركة يذكر خلالها على مدار اليوم طوال شهر رمضان، تفهمت  وجهة النظر التى نقلت إلى يوما ما حين دعوت إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات من البداية.  وانتقدت فيها موقف الإخوان، معتبرا أن المقاطعة وسيلة لإشهار الاحتجاج على عمليات  التلاعب والتزوير، فى حين أن المشاركة تسهم فى تجميل الوضع وانجاح الفيلم  الديمقراطى. وقتذاك قيل لى إن ما يفضح التلاعب والتزوير هو المشاركة وليس المقاطعة.  وكانت وجهة نظر مسئولى الجماعة الذين حدثونى فى الموضوع ان المقاطعة كانت ستريح  الحزب الوطنى والأجهزة الأمنية، لأنهم سيدركون عند ذاك ان الحزب أصبح بلا منافس،  وان فوز مرشحيه بات مضمونا فى كل الدوائر التى نزلت فيها، الأمر الذى لن يضطر  الأجهزة الأمنية إلى استخدام الوسائل التقليدية فى التلاعب والقمع والتزوير. وفى  هذه الحالة فإن الانتخابات ستمر بهدوء نسبى، يمكن أن يسهم فى تحسين الصورة العامة  من خلال ادعاء النزاهة بما يصرف الانتباه عن الوجه الآخر (المعروف) لممارسات تلك  الأجهزة.

أضافوا أن من شأن المشاركة ان تبرز التحدى الذى يتهدد مرشحى الحزب  الوطنى، لأن شعبيتهم حينئذ ستواجه امتحانا عسيرا، وفى هذه الحالة ستضطر الأجهزة  الأمنية وقيادات الحزب لأن تسفر عن وجهها الحقيقى. ومن ثم ستستخدم اساليبها  المعتادة سواء فى مرحلة الدعاية الانتخابية أو أثناء التصويت أو خلال فرز الأصوات،  وهو ما حدث بالفعل، حيث تم حتى الان اعتقال أكثر من 1200 شخص من المنتسبين إلى  الجماعة. وأصبحت الصحف تتحدث كل يوم عن أخبار التلاعب فى تقديم أوراق الترشيح وقمع  المرشحين وترهيب الناخبين، والصدامات التى لم تتوقف فى بعض المدن مع جحافل الأمن  المركزى ومدرعاته. إلى غير ذلك من ردود الأفعال التى تناقلتها وسائل الإعلام  المحلية والعالمية. وكانت لها أصداؤها المختلفة خصوصا فى أوساط المنظمات الحقوقية،  وعلى رأسها «هيومان رايتس ووتش».

محدثىَّ أضافوا أن الجماعة لو أنها قاطعت  لمكنت الذين يديرون اللعبة الانتخابية من ادعاء البراءة. فضلا عن انها كانت ستقف  موقف المتفرج وستظل خارج الصورة ولن يأتى على ذكرها أحد. فى حين أنها بالمشاركة  أصبحت فى قلب الصورة وعلى رأس قائمة الأخبار والأحداث الداخلية طوال الأسابيع التى  استغرقتها المعركة. وهى بذلك ضربت عصفورين بحجر واحد، من ناحية فإنها كشفت أمام  الملأ عن الأساليب التى تستخدمها السلطة فى مواجهة المنافسة الجادة للحزب الوطنى.  ومن ناحية ثانية فإنها اثبتت أنها المنافس الحقيقى الذى ينبغى أن يعمل له ألف حساب  فى أى انتخابات حرة أو غير حرة.

إذا صح ذلك التحليل فربما بدا منه أن  الإخوان سجلوا نقطة فى مواجهة الحزب الوطنى، ولكن أكثر ما يهمنى فى الموضوع هو ما  إذا كان الوطن قد كسب أم خسر فى الموقعة؟
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *وقف السيد الرئيس يخطب ونادى بالفم المليان " انا اتعهد بان تكون الانتخابات القادمة (نزيهة )........*
> *حد مصدق الكلام ده ام اننا نعتبره مثل الوعود التى يتعهد فيها السيد الرئيس طوال الــــ30سنة الأخيرة ؟؟؟؟*
> *هذا مقال  للأستاذ فهمى هويدى بجريدة الشروق المصرية صباح اليوم.......هيا نقراء ونشوف ازاى تكون النزاهة ؟؟*
> 
> 
> *صباح أمس (الأحد 21/11) نشر الأهرام الخبر التالى: فى تحديها الصارخ لقرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات زارت (السيدة) جميلة إسماعيل المرشحة المستقلة بدائرة قصر النيل كنيسة المرعشلى بالزمالك (كما زارت) أحد المساجد بنفس المنطقة، فى إطار جولاتها الانتخابية، وحرر لها محضر لمخالفتها القرارات، واستغلال دور العبادة فى الدعاية الانتخابية.
> 
> فى نفس اليوم نشرت صحيفة «الشروق» أن السيد عبدالسلام المحجوب مرشح الحزب الوطنى فى دائرة الرمل بالإسكندرية زار كنيسة مارميان، وعقد فيها مؤتمرا انتخابيا، أعلن خلاله الوكيل البابوى بالإسكندرية تأييد الكنيسة له. وحين سئل رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات القاضى عبدالعزيز عمر عن الموضوع رد قائلا: حين تقدم لنا شكوى ضد المحجوب بشأن الزيارة سنبحثها من الناحية القانونية لتقدير مدى مخالفة الواقعة لتعاليم اللجنة، وسيتم اتخاذ الإجراء القانونى اللازم.
> 
> ...


يا أستاذ محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو أن تكون فى خير حال..
يا سيدى دعك من كل هذا الضجيج..فهو لن يسكت بل سيتعالى صداه أكثر وأكثر ووفر على نفسك متابعة هذه الأخبار السلبية بعين التأثر والإقرار..وأنت تعرف مثلى أنه فى خضم هذه الأجواء المشحونة يكثر المتربصون بنا وبأفكارنا ووطننا ..ومنا بالفعل من يستسلم لحالة الكساد الفكرى وفوضى الأفكار هذه..
ومن المنطقى جدا أنه ستحدث مخالفات ومبالغات وتعديات ومكاشفات..وصدقنى هذا خير كثير..
ومن المؤكد كذلك أننا نعرف ونميز ولا نأخذ بالشعاراتية التى تخترق عيوننا وآذاننا فى كل مكان..
فأنا مثلا هنا تطالعنى اللافتات والشعارات ..كلما التفت يمينا أو يساراً ..أصدم بالصور والرموز والشعارات..ولا بأس أبدا من حالة النشاط هذه كلها على بعضها بحلوها ومرها..لا بأس من الحركة نفسها يا سيدى طالما أننى أعرف تماما من الذى يستحق بالفعل صوتى..ولما لا أترك من يجتهد ليجتهد ..ويتحرك..ويثير زوبعة تؤدى لمزيد من المكاشفات والحركات..ولربما الحراك نفسه !!
طبيعى جدا يا سيدى..لا تعيره أنت الإهتمام المبالغ فيه وضع نصب عينيك فقط مصلحة بلدك أو وطنك وتعامل مع صوتك باحترام وكما يقر ضميرك..
تحياتى ..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> معقول ... النائب مشروع ثراء  في كل المنطقة العربية ... حتي في الأردن الاصولت تباع وتشترى .. 
> يا ترى الصوت في مصر الايام دي يساوي كام ؟
> ايه القرف ده !!!



كيف حالك يا أستاذ عاصم..تغيب عنا كثيراً هذه الأيام..أرجو أن تكون بخير حال وأسرتك الكريمة يا سيدى
بالفعل يا أستاذ عاصم..هذه السلوكيات موجودة فى كل مكان حتى فى أوروبا وأمريكا ولكن بطرق أخرى أكثر خبثاً والتواءا وخداعاً بالمقارنة بهذه الطرق الساذجة التى يتبعها المرشحون فى عالمنا العربى..
وهذا من ناحية أخرى يا سيدى يشير إلى أننا لم نبتدع الأمر على أية حال..هو موجود بالفعل ومنتشر وأعنى من كلامى هذا ألا نفقد الأمل..فالأمر معروف ومعتاد حتى لو بازدياد ولكنه منطقى..فلا نجعل من المداهنات حاجز يقف بيننا وبين التقدم للأمام..
مسألة استمالة الناس لأخذ أصواتهم مسألة تاريخية هى فى طبع البشر بشكل عام..وفى بعض الأحيان أن أراها من اتجاه ما إيجابية..فهى مجرد دعايا لمن يستحق ولمن لا يستحق..من المسئول؟..
وحده المواطن هو المسئول عن أحقية صوته مهما كانت الإغراءات..
الحمد لله أننا فى مصر لم نخترع طرقا جديدة أو وصلنا لدرجات انفردنا فيها على مستوى العالم بالحيل والألاعيب..
طمنتنى يا أستاذ عاصم ..ههههههههه
صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لا صوت يعلو الآن على صوت الإنتخابات ...أيام قليلة ويصل السباق الى نهايته ...صدقا لا أتفاءل كثيرا فالمعطيات دوما تنبئ بالنتائج والمعطيات سيئة بل أسوأ من كل مرة ....!!!! وكأنما قد كشر الحزب الحاكم هذه المرة عن أنيابه بعدما لمس إنخفاض شعبيته الشديد فى الشارع المصرى وإستقر فى يقينه ضعف موقفه بعد ان تجاوز السيد الرئيس رئيس الحزب وواجهته التى يحتمون بها جميعا الثمانين وبات المستقبل ضبابى وغير واضح الملامح لهم فلا وفقهم الله فى سعيهم نحو تكبيل أيدينا وتكميم أفواهنا عن النطق بالحقيقة وإختيار الأصلح ...
> بالتأكيد سوف يصادفنا خبر أو مقال أو حتى صورة أو فيديو مستفز يتعلق بهذا (المهرجان السياسى الزائف والعبثى) ونريد التعليق عليه و تبادل الآراء حوله ولذا أرجوا من الإخوة الأعضاء ان يتفضلوا بوضع كل ما يلفت نظرهم من خبر أو رأى أو حتى صورة فى سياق هذا الموضوع المعنى بالأساس بهذا الشأن ولهذا فائداتان ....
> أولهما أن يكون هناك مكان واحد وضعت فيه تلك المشاركات فيسهل تتبع الحدث الهام وحصر جميع الآراء فربما نخرج بنتيجة إيجابية من تفاعل كل هذه الآراء مع بعضها البعض فى نهاية الموضوع والفائدة الثانية المرجوة هى عدم إزدحام القاعة بموضوعات تصب كلها فى نفس المصب مما يؤثر على مشاهدات موضوعات أخرى لها توجه مختلف فنكون بذلك قد حجرنا على فرصتها فى الظهور وأخذ حقها من التفاعل ....
> وعليه ومن كل ماتقدم سوف نقوم بدمج أى موضوع أو خبر أو مقال يتحدث عن الإنتخابات فى هذا الموضوع فى الفترة القادمة 
> تحياتى وتقديرى لكم جميعا


صباح الفل يا فندم.. :f: 
عايزة أقول انه برغم ان الحزب الحاكم أصبح مثل الكماشة على الشعب والأحزاب الأخرى إلا أننى سعيدة ومتفائلة لأن الشارع المصرى والمواطن أصبحوا على درجة كبيرة من الوعى..حدثت طفرة لا تنكر وأصبح هناك حراك ملحوظ وهذا هو ما أثار جنون الحزب الأعظم ليتصرف على هذا النهج الحالى من قمع واعتقالات ودحض وما إلى ذلك..
هذا الأمر فى حد ذاته مبشر ..وإن لم يؤت بثماره فى أسرع وقت فإنه لاشك قادم وأوشك..وقريباً جداً..
لا حرية بلا ثمن يا عزيزتى
معاك جدا فى تحويل كل المشاهد والصور والموضوعات " اللى تغم " هنا.. :: ..فى موضوعى حقناً للدماء وأنا اتحمل موش مشكلة ..
نحن فداء لراحة الأعضاء..والعملية الإنتخابية كلها.. :36 15 7: 
ودا بس علشان خاطرك..
جمعتك النهاردة أجمل جمعة..
 :8 5 13:

----------


## اليمامة

> *عندما يكون هناك خيانة للأمانة ...... ....قول على الدنيا السلام*
> *عندما يهمل الحاكم صميم شئون الشعب الذى ركب على انفاسة طوال هذه العقود حتى افقر شعبه وحوله من طاقة عاملة خلاقة الى قطيع من العاطلين......*
> *يظنون ان الشعب بصمته راض.....*
> *لا بل ان الشعب بذكائة يلاعبهم.......*
> *الشعب بخبرته يعرف ان الانتخابات موسم استجداء الشعب..... فالمرشح على استعداد للعق قدم الشعب الحافية.......*
> *الشعب يقول جاءت الفرصة......هم عاوزين صوتى وبعد ما ينجحوا لن نراهم بعد.........زى لحمة العيد لانراها طوال السنة وقد نتذوقها فى عيد الاضحى*
> *فرصة الانتخابات... عاوز صوتى ادفع.....هذا مش بيع هذا استغلال امام استغلال.... انت تستغل حقوقى وحقى كشعب وانا استغل مالك الذى اخذته بالحرام من نهب للمال العام وفساد* 
> *عاوز صوتى ادفع وآدى ذقنى لو اخدته.......*
> *فانا اصوت لمن اقتنع انه اصلح..... واذا شعرت بانها تمثيلية ونهايتها اتحرقت.....لن اذهب للانتخاب مدام تزوير بتزوير*
> ...


يا سيدى تفاءل خيرا..
افعل ما يمليه عليك ضميرك..
قاوم يا سيدى وحاول أن تنشر أفكارك الإيجابية ان كنت تملك ليس على مستوى المنتدى ولكن على مستوى الواقع..
لا تكرس من حالة اليأس يا سيدى أرجوك..
الله يحمينا..ولا يأس مع ذكر الله..
أبداً..وحاشا لله..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ابن خالتى مرشح نفسه لعضوية مجلس الشعب الدورة دى...!!! 
> ابن خالتى دا طبيب ناجح محبوب وانا شخصيا بقدره على المستوى الشخصى وعارفة قد ايه هو لامع الذكاء والاهم طموحه مالهوش حدود لكن الحقيقة كان قراره بترشيح نفسه لمجلس الشعب مفاجئ جدا بالنسبة لى ودا لانى عارفة انه مالوش اى ميول سياسية او خدمية ولا عمرى سمعته مرة بيتكلم فى السياسة طموحه كله كان مهنى بحت... شغل فى شغل ...!!!!
> ايه اللى خلاه يقرر فجأة انه يرشح نفسه ..؟؟؟ سؤال لما وجهتهوله قاللى كلام نمطى جدا عن انه عاوز يخدم الناس ويرجع حقوقهم ويوظف الشباب ويعالج الفقراء وانه هايعمل مستوصف ووحدة غسيل كلوى وحاجات كتيييييييير اوى ههههههههه لسة لغاية دلوقتى ماعملش منها حاجة طبعا بس ناوى 
> وانتم عارفين ان الاعمال بالنيات مش كدا ولا ايه ؟؟؟!!!!
> مش هاقدر اتهمه انه غير امين او له نوايا غير شريفة لا سمح الله بس بعترف ان التحول دا فى تفكيره ادهشنى جدا.. ازاى حد يقرر يغير نمط حياته تماما وفجأة كدا ؟؟ فى رأيى ان رجل السياسة بيبدأ إعداده من فترة مبكرة جدا وبتظهر شواهد كتير على ميوله السياسية دى وطبعا انا مش بقصد بفترة الاعداد دى انها بتتم فى الجامعة او المدرسة حاشا لله ههههههههه ولكن طبعا فيه قنوات كتير خارجة الى حد ما عن سلطة الدولة يقدر الانسان يبدأ يشكل فيها وعيه السياسى ....
> نفسى اقدر افهم ايه نوع ثقافة الانتخاب فى بلدنا سواء بالنسبة للناخب او المرشح ؟؟؟؟ايه الى بيدور فى مخهم؟؟؟ هما عاوزين ايه بالظبط من الحكاية دى كلها ؟؟؟؟!!!!
> هل يكفى للناخب كيلو لحمة وازازة زيت وكام كيلو سكر وباكو شاى عشان يدى صوته للمرشح؟؟؟؟!!!! هل يكفيه وعد انه يشغل ابنه بعقد مؤقت فى مدرسة او حتى عامل فى جامع انه يديله صوته ؟؟؟؟!!!! هوا احنا تفكيرنا ليه محدود كدا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
> اومال ايه المهرجانات وحملات التوعية اللى مابتبطلش ليل ولا نهار سواء فى الاعلام الحر والمستقل او حتى على النت اللى تخطت حريته كل الخطوط الحمراء ...ليه دايما فيه مساحة شاااااااسعة مابين القول والفعل عندنا ....ليييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> على فكرة انا مش هانتخب ابن خالتى ...مش لانى بكرهه او مش بحب له الخير أقسم لكم ان مش هو دا السبب 
> بس بجد مش هادى صوتى غير للى يستحقه ...ولان مصر تستحق مننا دا يا جماعة صدقونى ...


عندك حق جدا يا جيهان
وفعلا نحن ينقصنا الإلمام بثقافة الإنتخاب على عالمستويات المؤسسية الصغيرة دون مجاملة ولا شللية وينقصنا كذلك الإلمام بالثقافة السياسية بشكل عام والتى يندرج تحتها معرفة المواطن لحقوقه وأظن أن الأستاذ ايهاب أحمد كان قد تطرق فى كلامه ذات مرة لهذا الأمر..وحتى لو كان لدينا الفكر السياسى المطلوب ..وحده لا يكفى وسط بريق الدعايا المذهلة والإعلانات والإغراءات..لابد من وعى يحتكم لضمير واحساس أقوى بالإنتماء والتضحية..
على فكرة موش كل الدعايا بالفعل سلبية..ولا يجب أن نأخذ فى تصوراتنا الرمادية العاطل بالباطل..
يعنى مثلا من يومين زرانى ضيوف..طلعوا تبع مرشح..يعنى تصورى وصلوا لداخل البيوت وجرأة فعل المكاشفة والإغراءات هكذا لوجهاً لوجه..!!

ولكن الفارق فى حالتى أن هؤلاء الزوار كانوا للمرشح الإيجابى الذى نعرفه من خلال تعاملات وعهود صدقت..وأظنكم جميعاً تعرفون أسرة عثمان أحمد عثمان وسلالته..وهم معروفون على المستوى الوطنى..

يعنى أحياناً تصدق الدعايا وأرى أن الدعايا الصادقة إن اتخذت هذه الوسائل المكشوفة جدا فهذا لحرص منها على مصلحة الوطن وخوفاً على أن تترك الشعب يننخدع تحت بريق دعايات أخرى وهمية ..فلا بأس من خطف زمام الأمر حتى لو بالطرق التى تراوحنا بين المصداقية من عدمها..فهذا من وجهة نظرى فعل وطنى والمقصود هنا أنه لا يهم الوسيلة فى سبيل المصلحة الوطنية الكبرى ..طالما نحن نعرف ونميز بين الصادق والعكس..من خلال التجربة والمشوار الإصلاحى الذين خاضوه فى البلدة..وقتها يسهل جداً التحقق

برضو جمعة مباركة عليكى

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *عندى قطة من النوع النادر لا تجعلنى اقترب منها او احاول امساكها..... وذات يوم وجدتها تموء وتتمسح فى ولا مانع من ان امسكها واحملها واربت عليها...ثم اتركها فتكرر المواء والتمسح فى... فتوقعت ان هناك امر غير عادى...فذهبت للمكان المخصص لها فوجدت ان طعامها قد نفذ وان المياه نفذت......فربطت بين تمسحها بى وعدم ممانعتها من الامساك بها وبين جوعها وعطشها*
> *اليس هذا نفس الشىء الذى اوصلوا الشعب المصرى اليه من جوع وعدم مأوى او سكن وبطاله فانه يجرى على كيلو لحمة وكيس سكر وشوية طعام ويعمل عجين الفلاحة كمان*
> *اذا  شبع الشعب (لاسمح الله) وتم حل كل مشاكله فانه سيتفرغ لمحاسبة النظام  ومحدش يعرف يمسكه زى القطة لما تشبع*
> * اما حكاية تقديم خدمات للناس التى تتكرر  فنحن لسنا فى عهد الصحابة الذين كانوا يخشون الله اذا تعثرت ماعز فى العراق ان يحاسبهم الله على تقصيرهم فى تمهيد الطريق لها*
> *امام اعينا واحد كان بيبيع كبده اسكندرانى على عربية فى عابدين يعنى كان حافى وكان عليه قضايا شيكات بدون رصيد....اطلق لحيته ودخل مجلس الشعب واصبح الناس تناديه (ياشيخ فلان...) من لسانه عنده ارض فى طريق مصر اسكندرية قيمتها اكثر من 25 مليون جنيه!!!!*
> *ده بند واحد من ثروته*
> *واحد تانى ابوه كان فاتح مكتب استيراد وكان عليه قضايا استيراد لحوم فاسدة ومن قول الرجل الفاضل المهندس حسب الله الكفراوى يقول ان هذا الشخص جاءه ليحصل على قطعة ارض فى مدينة السادات ولم يكن يملك 300 الف جنيه قيمة الارض وقدم طلب لتقسيط قيمة الارض*
> *هذا الشخص اصبح الان يملك مليارات ويتحكم فى سلعة استراتيجية هامة وعنده طائرة خاصة ويخت وتزوج اخيرا ودفع مهر لعروسه 25 مليون جنيه( او هكذا اعلنوا) ده غير الهدايا ......*
> * وما زال هناك سؤال لم يجاوب احد عليه  هل خدمة الناس تتطلب صرف 20 مليون جنية على دعاية الانتخبات بينما مرتب العضو لن يصل لخمس هذا المبلغ!!!!* 
> ...


فعلاً يا أستاذ محمد..
يحدث ما تقول..
إقرار الواقع جزء من حل المشكلة..
إقرار الواقع فى سبيل الحل إن شاء الله..
تحياتى لك 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *فهمى هويدى
> *
> 
> * الذى يتابع الصحف المصرية هذه الأيام يلاحظ أن العنوان العريض الذى ظل يتصدر  الصفحات الأولى للصحف المستقلة على الأقل لم يكد يخرج عن متابعة مسلسل الصدام بين  الإخوان وأجهزة الأمن بسبب الانتخابات، فى حين أن أنشطة الأحزاب الأخرى جميعها بقيت  أخبارا متناثرة موزعة على الصفحات الداخلية، الأمر الذى يسلط ضوءا كاشفا على أحجام  وأوزان القوى السياسية فى مصر. وهو ما يترك انطباعا بأن المعركة الحقيقية والتحدى  الأساسى للنظام فى الشارع لايزال يتمثل فى حركة الإخوان. وذلك يفسر لنا لماذا كان  يجب أن تظل «محظورة»، ولماذا صدرت التعليمات صريحة إلى وسائل الإعلام التابعة  للدولة بإخفاء اسمها وعدم الإشارة إليه إلا بكلمة المحظورة؟ ولماذا ظلت «شيطنة»  الإخوان أحد محاور الخطاب الإعلامى الرسمى وشبه الرسمى. وقد بينت الصور التى نشرت  على الصفحات الأولى حقيقة أن المعركة ليست بين الإخوان والحزب الوطنى فى واقع  الأمر، ولكن جحافل الشرطة ظلت هى التى تخوض المعركة نيابة عن الحزب، وربما لا يجد  البعض غرابة فى ذلك، لأنه طالما أن الشرطة فى خدمة «الوطن»، فإن مسارعتها إلى  مساندة «الوطنى» تغدو واجبة، مراعاة لأواصر «النسب» بين الاثنين.
> 
> المفارقة  التى أتحدث عنها كانت واضحة فى عدد صحيفة «المصرى اليوم» الصادر يوم الاثنين الماضى  22/11. إذ كان «المانشيت» الرئيسى عن «اشتعال حرب المسيرات والتصريحات بين الإخوان  والوطنى»، وتحت العنوان تصريح نشر على ستة أعمدة لمرشد الإخوان الأستاذ محمد بديع  اتهم فيه النظام بالتزوير والديكتاتورية، ثم رد للدكتور على الدين هلال قال فيه ان  «الجماعة» آخر من يتحدث عن الشرعية، وان الناس انصرفوا عنها. وفى حين كان خبر  الإخوان هو العنوان الرئيسى الذى فرض نفسه على التحرير، فإن حزب الوفد لم يستطع أن  يثبت حضورا فى نفس العدد إلا من خلال إعلان نشر على كامل الصفحة السابعة، وقد حرصت  الجريدة على التنويه فى رأس الصفحة على أنه «إعلان تسجيلى مدفوع الأجر». وتضمنت  الصفحة نص خطبة ألقاها رئيس الوفد الدكتور السيد البدوى فى حفل انتخابى أقيم  بالدقهلية، وخطبة أخرى ألقاها السيد فؤاد بدراوى أحد تيارات الحزب فى الحقل ذاته،  باعتباره مرشحا فى بلده «نبروه» التى استضافت اللقاء (المفارقة ذاتها تكررت فى  اليوم التالى أيضا).
> 
> حين وجدت أن أخبار الإخوان فرضت نفسها بشكل يومى على  مختلف وسائل الإعلام التى تابعت الانتخابات، الأمر الذى ذكرنا بأيام عرض مسلسل  «الجماعة» الذى ظل اسم الحركة يذكر خلالها على مدار اليوم طوال شهر رمضان، تفهمت  وجهة النظر التى نقلت إلى يوما ما حين دعوت إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات من البداية.  وانتقدت فيها موقف الإخوان، معتبرا أن المقاطعة وسيلة لإشهار الاحتجاج على عمليات  التلاعب والتزوير، فى حين أن المشاركة تسهم فى تجميل الوضع وانجاح الفيلم  الديمقراطى. وقتذاك قيل لى إن ما يفضح التلاعب والتزوير هو المشاركة وليس المقاطعة.  وكانت وجهة نظر مسئولى الجماعة الذين حدثونى فى الموضوع ان المقاطعة كانت ستريح  الحزب الوطنى والأجهزة الأمنية، لأنهم سيدركون عند ذاك ان الحزب أصبح بلا منافس،  وان فوز مرشحيه بات مضمونا فى كل الدوائر التى نزلت فيها، الأمر الذى لن يضطر  الأجهزة الأمنية إلى استخدام الوسائل التقليدية فى التلاعب والقمع والتزوير. وفى  هذه الحالة فإن الانتخابات ستمر بهدوء نسبى، يمكن أن يسهم فى تحسين الصورة العامة  من خلال ادعاء النزاهة بما يصرف الانتباه عن الوجه الآخر (المعروف) لممارسات تلك  الأجهزة.
> 
> ...


أهلا بك أخى الكريم
ما رأيك أنت..؟
أريد أن أعرف تعليقك على الموضوع ..فأنا أعرف لك آراء تقدر..
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> صباح الفل يا فندم..
> عايزة أقول انه برغم ان الحزب الحاكم أصبح مثل الكماشة على الشعب والأحزاب الأخرى إلا أننى سعيدة ومتفائلة لأن الشارع المصرى والمواطن أصبحوا على درجة كبيرة من الوعى..حدثت طفرة لا تنكر وأصبح هناك حراك ملحوظ وهذا هو ما أثار جنون الحزب الأعظم ليتصرف على هذا النهج الحالى من قمع واعتقالات ودحض وما إلى ذلك..
> هذا الأمر فى حد ذاته مبشر ..وإن لم يؤت بثماره فى أسرع وقت فإنه لاشك قادم وأوشك..وقريباً جداً..
> لا حرية بلا ثمن يا عزيزتى
> معاك جدا فى تحويل كل المشاهد والصور والموضوعات " اللى تغم " هنا....فى موضوعى حقناً للدماء وأنا اتحمل موش مشكلة ..
> نحن فداء لراحة الأعضاء..والعملية الإنتخابية كلها..
> ودا بس علشان خاطرك..
> جمعتك النهاردة أجمل جمعة..


ههههههههههههه والله مقدرين التضحية العظيمة دى يا ندى 
طول عمرك فدائية يا حبيبتى  :: 
وجمعة مباركة عليكى وعلى كل الاعضاء الأعزاء

LovelyWeekend.jpg

----------


## mohameddessouki

*كلما قرب موعد الانتخابات اتذكر نكتة قديمة :*
* واحد مراته كل يوم تنكد عليه.....كل يوم تنكد عليه......مل من العيشة وراح لواحد صاحبة يشتكى له فقال له صاحبه : روح اتفق معاها...قول لها مينفعش الحياة كده كل يوم نكد ...كل يوم نكد... احنا ننظم العملية يوم نكد ويوم من غير نكد....*
* وبعد محاولات وافقت الزوجة على يكون يوم نكد ويوم من غير نكد*
* وذات مساء عاد الزوج من عمله ليلا وكان يوم مفيهوش نكد...!!!! بص لقى  زوجته واقفة قدام المراية تغنى وهى سعيدة : بكرة النكد بكر....بكرة النكد بكرة....!!!!*
* مش عارف انا عندى احساس ان غدا الانتخابات سيكون يوم نكد على كل المصريين المحبين لمصر حقيقة!!!!!!*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خمدا لله علي السلامة أستاذة ندي  ومساء الخير للجميع ..,,
اتوجس خيفة !!!!
نعم قررنا نقول لا للحزب الوطني ونختار الاصلح من أجل التغيير ... ولكن وآه من لا كن  ...
هل تعرفون الساقية الدوارة ... البيه الحزباوي جالس مع الشغيلة وبيدفع لعمل سواقي دوارة في كل اللجان .. طبور طويل جدا يقف أما اللجان وبقدرة قادر يتم دخول اتباع البيه علي التوالي والطابور لا يتحرك وتعطيل الناخبين التابعين للخصم بكل وسيلة ممكنة مع الدعم من رجال الشرطة باسلوب المحافظة علي الامن ... هنا اصوات بالهبل والعبط وبكل لون يتم التربيط عليها من المساء مع وجود سيارات لنقلهم إلي اللجان من الصباح الباكر وحجز الاماكن وشغل الطابور للمرشح البيه اياه .
والله دي خطة وضعت امامي ويتم تجهيزها كل انتخابات وينج البيه ..... المرة دي ايه اللي ها يحصل !!!!؟
سمعت والله اعلم أن المرة دي هيكون فيه شوم وطوب لكسر خط بارليف او الطابور الساقية ... ربنا يستر

----------


## قلب مصر

عارفة يا ندى  النهاردة شوفت صورة وجعت قلبي قوي

ولقيتني بكتب من غير وعي

بكتب بانزعاج وألم وحسرة على ولاد مصر 

بطل الصورة اللي أثارت شجوني هو وزير من ضمن طاقم وزرا ملهمش لازمة

ولأنه وزير ومسئول وعارف أن لسه فيه شوية حاجات متنهبتش 

حط عينه عليها وقرر أنه يدخل الانتخابات 

علشان يلحق يهبش له هبشة

ومن ضمن أساليب دعايته ف دايرته  كانت العشرة جنيه

العشرة اللي مش طيبة اللي وزعها على ولاد من مصر مادين ايديهم 

ولقيتني بكتب بدموع قلبي مش عنيا

وبحكم أن الصورة والكلام عن الانتخابات وما يحدث فيها من امتهانات

فمليقتش غير موضوعك الساحر يأويهم ويحتضنهم





شيل يا ابن آدم إيدك ما تمدها لأي عبد

شيلها من جوا جيبك ومدها في الأرض مد

مد العيال والزرع والحلم وحطم أي سد

ما يغركش كتر الفلوس من يد ليد

دي غُماية على عينك وتنفيض لأي وعد

واوعى تصدق أنه حيديك ويأكلك بعد ما يترستق ع الكرسي ويشده شد

خلصت الحدوتة وفضلت زي ما أنت تعض في الأرض عض

وهو شادد وعالى وفي سرقته بيشتد

الرزق يا ابن آدم مش عنده دا عند اللي خلقك بجد

عمره ما يضيمك ولا يذلك ولا يحوجك لأي حد

----------


## إيهاب احمد

> أهلا بك أخى الكريم
> ما رأيك أنت..؟
> أريد أن أعرف تعليقك على الموضوع ..فأنا أعرف لك آراء تقدر..
> تحياتى


 


> *اليمامة 
> سنة 1993 انتخبت  سيادة الرئيس لفترة رئاسية ثالثه لا تتخيلى فى هذة الايام كنت احب الرئيس  حبا شديدا بصفته من ابطال الحرب ومن ابطال السلام وقائد النهضة والتنمية  لبلادنا الجميلة والسبب الحقيقى لحبه اننى لم اكن اقرء سوى جريدة الاهرام  وكانت هى اساس كل ثقافتى واطلاعى فى هذة السن الصغيرة وبمناسبة احتفاليات  هذة الفترة ارسلونا لمعسكر باحد المدن الجديدة لتشجير الصحراء مكثنا اسبوع  فى هذا المعسكر كان كل ما فعلنا فيه هو فرش كومة من الطمى على مساحة صغيرة  من رمال المعسكر من اصل عشرة اكوام كانت معدة مسبقا  على الرغم من تعدادنا  كان يفوق الخمسمائة شاب وفى اليوم الاخير للمعسكر احضروا لودر قام بفرش  باقى التسع اكوام وحضر الحى بمعداته ورجاله وقاموا بغرس الشجيرات وبعض  الزراعات بالارض وقبل انتهاء اليوم حضر احد الوزراء للتصوير مع شباب مصر  المكافح الذى قام بتعمير الصحراء !!!!!!!
> 
> استاذتى الفاضلة 
> الامر  حاليا لا يتعلق بان نشارك او لا نشارك الامر يتعلق بالجهل المتفشى فى قطاع  كبير من الشعب سواء الامى او المتعلم والذى لا يتيح له معرفه واجباته  وحقوقه المشاركة تحتاج ثورة يتحمل اعبائها 80 مليون يقفوا فى الشوارع  ويتابعوا اصواتهم بانفسهم غير ذلك فالمشاركة لن تزيد عن شباب مصر المكافح  الذى قام بتعمير الصحراء 
> 
> 
> دمتى طيبة*


*عرضت مقالة المفكر الاسلامى ا / فهمى هويدى لعرض وجهة نظر الاخوان فى مشاركتهم بالانتخابات وهى وجهة نظر احترمها وان كنت لا اوافق عليها وعرضتها لتكون المناقشة على بينه للاسباب والدوافع الخاصة بالمترشحين* 

*اليوم قضت محكمة جنح الدخيلة بالاسكندرية بالسجن المشدد لمدة عامين على 12 مواطن ينتمون لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين والتهمة المهولة هى الاشتراك فى مسيرة لتاييد احد مرشحى الاخوان واستخدام ملصقات وهتافات دينية ممنوعه بحكم القانون 
http://www.masrawy.com/elections/new...rths_nomi.aspx
ليس من العدل ان يتحمل 12 فرد السجن و ضياع المستقبل وتشريد اسر وابناء وباقى الشعب يتفرج وينتظر منهم الخلاص اما ان يتحمل الشعب باكمله مصيره واما ان نرضى بالحزب الوطنى 
دمتى طيبة*

----------


## اليمامة

> *كلما قرب موعد الانتخابات اتذكر نكتة قديمة :*
> * واحد مراته كل يوم تنكد عليه.....كل يوم تنكد عليه......مل من العيشة وراح لواحد صاحبة يشتكى له فقال له صاحبه : روح اتفق معاها...قول لها مينفعش الحياة كده كل يوم نكد ...كل يوم نكد... احنا ننظم العملية يوم نكد ويوم من غير نكد....*
> * وبعد محاولات وافقت الزوجة على يكون يوم نكد ويوم من غير نكد*
> * وذات مساء عاد الزوج من عمله ليلا وكان يوم مفيهوش نكد...!!!! بص لقى  زوجته واقفة قدام المراية تغنى وهى سعيدة : بكرة النكد بكر....بكرة النكد بكرة....!!!!*
> * مش عارف انا عندى احساس ان غدا الانتخابات سيكون يوم نكد على كل المصريين المحبين لمصر حقيقة!!!!!!*


ههههههههههه
أضحك الله سنك يا أستاذ محمد
بقى معقول برضو يا أستاذ محمد تشبه الإنتخابات بالمرأة النكدية..دا فيه ظلم بين للإنتخابات ودا معناه حتى لو النكد يوم ويوم إن العملية الإنتخابية موش هيبان لها أى بصيص ضوء خالص ..لأن النكد جينى..وصعب جدا تغير طباع النساء النكديات..اسألنى أنا.. :: 
الإنتخابات بكرة طبعاً يا أستاذ محمد ولكن الإنتخابات صدقنى المرة دى برغم كل صور العنف والإكراه والمؤمرات المادية والعينية..وكل دا إلا انها هاتحصل بعد حراك سياسى لا بأس به فى الشارع المصرى..وبعد ما الأحزاب توسعت والناس بدأت تميز بين الجيد والسىء بدليل اشتداد وطأة القمع من اتجاه السلطة واختلاف رصد البيانات الكمية عن السابق..ودا معناه ان فيه جزء من ارادة الشعب بدأ يطفو على السطح حتى لو قوبلت أيضاً - الإنتخابات - هذه المرة بالفشل ..
وهل حضرتك او اى حد فينا متوقع طفرة مفاجئة مثلا؟
احنا عايزين نكون واقعيين يا سيدى ونرضى بنوع من التقدم الأمامى التدريجى..ودا معناه اننا لازم احنا نغير سلوكنا الإنتخابى ونهجر حياة عدم الإكتراث وعدم الإهتمام طالما أننا لما نقاطع التصويت جماعياً.. ياريت مانمتنعش عن التصويت بكرة لمجرد اننا عارفيين نتائج الإنتخابات سلفاً..علشان كدا يبقى منتهى السلبية والعار..‏ لازم يكون عندنا رغبة حقيقية في المشاركة وخروج محتشد افواجا وجماعات ‏..لازم كل واحد فينا يكون عارف أهمية صوته فى تغيير المستقبل..المشكلة يا سيدى اننا لا نقوم بأدورانا..‏ ..ادراكنا لقيمة صوتنا هو اللى بيعتبر عامل  تحفيز علي المشاركة في العملية الانتخابية وهو أمر مطلوب لذاته‏ ناقص.. مجرد تواجد غالبيتنا يعني إنتصار التيار المعتدل ..اللى شايف كويس..ضد قوي التطرف‏ حتى لو تدريجياً..حتى لو حورب..
أنا أعتقد يا أستاذ محمد إن الإنتخابات بكرة ممكن تكون نقطة تحول لو ماحصلشى عنف...والناس قدرت نتخب بأمان..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> خمدا لله علي السلامة أستاذة ندي  ومساء الخير للجميع ..,,
> اتوجس خيفة !!!!
> نعم قررنا نقول لا للحزب الوطني ونختار الاصلح من أجل التغيير ... ولكن وآه من لا كن  ...
> هل تعرفون الساقية الدوارة ... البيه الحزباوي جالس مع الشغيلة وبيدفع لعمل سواقي دوارة في كل اللجان .. طبور طويل جدا يقف أما اللجان وبقدرة قادر يتم دخول اتباع البيه علي التوالي والطابور لا يتحرك وتعطيل الناخبين التابعين للخصم بكل وسيلة ممكنة مع الدعم من رجال الشرطة باسلوب المحافظة علي الامن ... هنا اصوات بالهبل والعبط وبكل لون يتم التربيط عليها من المساء مع وجود سيارات لنقلهم إلي اللجان من الصباح الباكر وحجز الاماكن وشغل الطابور للمرشح البيه اياه .
> والله دي خطة وضعت امامي ويتم تجهيزها كل انتخابات وينج البيه ..... المرة دي ايه اللي ها يحصل !!!!؟
> سمعت والله اعلم أن المرة دي هيكون فيه شوم وطوب لكسر خط بارليف او الطابور الساقية ... ربنا يستر


ههههههههههه
مساء الخير يا أستاذ عاصم..ربنا يسلمك من كل سوء وشكراً على سؤالك الطيب..
والله العظيم عادى جداً يا أستاذ عاصم..وحاجة تضحك كمان..خليهم يحيكوا الخطط والألاعيب..دا بيحصل دايما وفى كل مرة..اشمعنى المرة دى اللى موش هايحصل..!!
صدقنى يا سيدى ارتفاع نبرة التهديد والوعيد والشوم وما إلى ذلك معناه ان العملية بتضيق أوى عليهم..ودا مايعتبرش نوع من الإيجابية ؟
وصدقنى كمان الشعب واعى..على الأقل بقى فيه نسبة وعى أعلى..المعاناة صهرت الناس يا أستاذ عاصم..المعاناة الحياتية والآدمية خلت الناس خلاص ممكن ماتتورعش عن انها تضحى بنفسها..وعارفة كمان ان فى المقابل فيه ناس بتقبض فلوس كويس قوى..لكن فى اعتقادى ان البوصلة بتتجه للامام..
المهم انت مقولتليش هاتروح تنتخب بكرة..؟
ياريت تطمنى..وياريت تبعد عن اى شومة تقابلك وتبصلها باستهتار وتدلى برضو بصوتك الحر..
تحياتى المسائية لك سيدى
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا جاية انا حاية يا ندى
بس اصبري عليه شوية عشان بذاكر 
و بعدين هاجي احكيلك على الصندوق الفندوق اللي اي حد يقرب منه من المرار يدوق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عارفة يا ندى النهاردة شوفت صورة وجعت قلبي قوي
> 
> ولقيتني بكتب من غير وعي
> 
> بكتب بانزعاج وألم وحسرة على ولاد مصر 
> 
> بطل الصورة اللي أثارت شجوني هو وزير من ضمن طاقم وزرا ملهمش لازمة
> 
> ولأنه وزير ومسئول وعارف أن لسه فيه شوية حاجات متنهبتش 
> ...


آلمتنى مشاركتك لاقصى درجة  ....!!!!!
للدرجادى إحنا هونا على نفسنا وعلى غيرنا
للدرجادى رخصنا يا نهلة عشان نتباع بعشرة جنية ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه ...حسبى الله ونعمى الوكيل

----------


## اليمامة

> عارفة يا ندى  النهاردة شوفت صورة وجعت قلبي قوي
> 
> ولقيتني بكتب من غير وعي
> 
> بكتب بانزعاج وألم وحسرة على ولاد مصر 
> 
> بطل الصورة اللي أثارت شجوني هو وزير من ضمن طاقم وزرا ملهمش لازمة
> 
> ولأنه وزير ومسئول وعارف أن لسه فيه شوية حاجات متنهبتش 
> ...


 


قلب مصر الحبيبة.. :f2: 
منورانى جداً والله..وعارفة أد ايه وجودك بيسعدنى كمان عارفة رهافة قلبك واحساسك الوطنى العالى..وأد ايه صورة زى دا آلمتك جداً..
أنا كمان الصورة يعنى عايزة أقولك دبحتنى..دبحنى منظر الايد الممدودة المفتوحة الأكف على اتساعها بلهفة يا أم يوسف..قتلتنى حاجتها الماسة انها تعيش..وصدمتنى بانهزاميتها وفقر إرادتها..والحاجة..نفسى أصرخ وأقول أقفل إيدك..عز نفسك..صون كرامتك يا مصرى..موت من الجوع وبلاش تمد ايدك للإستبداد والقهر..
آلمنى أشد الألم منظر الفلوس..اى فلوس..عشرة جنية ..معقول!!!!!
معقول يا أم يوسف..بعشرة جنية الصوت..يااااااه...يا بلاش..للدرجة دى الصوت رخيص..والصوت غالى قينزل الوزير يوزع بنفسه ملاليمه ..
عشرة جنية بقت ممكن تمد فى عمر انسان لحظة..ساعة..يوم..ولكن تفنيه للأبد..
اقشعر جسمى بمجرد ما وقعت عينى على الصورة..سألت  نفسى ازاى ؟
اى تبجح وأى حرية وأى ديمقراطية مزعومة..!!!!!
ازاااااىىىىى !!!!
بس متخافيش يا أم يوسف..متخافيش
يا جماعة تعالوا منخافش..
احنا مابنخافش..لا اتربينا على الخوف ولا بنحب الخوف..ولا هاننقل الخوف لولادنا..ولا بلدنا تستاهل مننا اننا نخاف ..ولا تاريخنا..ولا أصلنا..
تعالوا نهزم الخوف..وكل واحد يمسك إرادته بقبضة حديدية وميخافش..
ايه يعنى ناس تموت.ايه يعنى تحصل تضحيات..ماهو لازم تمن..
وياااما فيه ناس دفعت التمن غالى علشاننا..
احنا خايفين ليه وساكتين ومتوجسين ومتشائمين..
طيب نشتغل..طيب نحاول..على كل المستويات نعمل إرادتنا..
كل دا موش جديد..كل دا معروف..كل دا موش مفاجأة..
موش عايزين نخلى الإعلام يهزمنا من ناحية ويكرس جوانا ان مفيش أمل..
احنا مرينا بظروف تاريخية واستعمارية سيئة جدا وخرجنا منها..
بلاش نخلى الأفكار والدعايا والشعارات تهزمنا..
ماتهتموش..ماتكترثوش..
احنا هانقدر..لو عايزيين..
كل واحد يعمل اللى عليه على المستوى الفردى والوطنى..
ليه بنخلى القانون الوحيد اللى نحترمه هو قانون الخوف..ليه بنصدر حكم الإعدام علينا أحياء..المعارضة ممكن على البر وفى البحر وفى الفضاء..بتمن يمكن..نقدر عليه لو احنا شجعان..لو اتحدنا..لو اتحشدنا..لو حاولنا..
هانفضل نحلم بحفنة من الشجعان يتصدوا لبهيمية الحكام لغاية امتى..طيب وبعدين ؟
فين الحفنة دى..وهل هانفضل مستنيين ؟
علشان نمارس الديمقراطية يا أم يوسف ونطبق حقوقنا لابد وأننا نكون أهلاً لهذه الممارسة..وإلا هايكون الإقتراع الحر هو نفسه وسيلة الإستبداد..والإستعباد..والتعاسة الدائمة..
دا موش قدرنا..لا يمكن يكون قدرنا..ولا يمكن موش هايتوجد المخرج..
انتى عارفة أكيد وحاسة يا أم يوسف ان دا موش قدرنا ولا يمكن هاتطول اللعبة لمدى أكبر..لأن مجرد الوصول للقمة الوهمية بيبقى معناه السقوط الحتمى ..


عجبتنى جدا الأبيات...هزتنى..وهى دى قلب مصر..عشتى ليا.. :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *عرضت مقالة المفكر الاسلامى ا / فهمى هويدى لعرض وجهة نظر الاخوان فى مشاركتهم بالانتخابات وهى وجهة نظر احترمها وان كنت لا اوافق عليها وعرضتها لتكون المناقشة على بينه للاسباب والدوافع الخاصة بالمترشحين* 
> 
> *اليوم قضت محكمة جنح الدخيلة بالاسكندرية بالسجن المشدد لمدة عامين على 12 مواطن ينتمون لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين والتهمة المهولة هى الاشتراك فى مسيرة لتاييد احد مرشحى الاخوان واستخدام ملصقات وهتافات دينية ممنوعه بحكم القانون 
> http://www.masrawy.com/elections/new...rths_nomi.aspx
> ليس من العدل ان يتحمل 12 فرد السجن و ضياع المستقبل وتشريد اسر وابناء وباقى الشعب يتفرج وينتظر منهم الخلاص اما ان يتحمل الشعب باكمله مصيره واما ان نرضى بالحزب الوطنى 
> دمتى طيبة*


أهلا بيك أخى الفاضل ايهاب
عندك حق طبعاً يا إيهاب..ولكن فى خضم كل اللى بيحصل..لازم بيبقى فيه كبش فدا..لازم فيه ناس بتدفع التمن..ولازم الناس دى كمان تكون مؤمنة ان فيه مقابل ولو كان ظالم..زى ما قلت قبل كدا..للحرية تمن أخى العزيز...
لكن باتفق معاك جدا ان كلنا لازم نتحمل مصيرنا..لازم نكون ايد واحدة ونتحد..ودا قولته من البداية لاما نعمل مقاطعة تامة بحيث نعرض الموقف عالميا ونحطه أمام العالم المتدخل فى شئونا ونقول هى دى الديمقراطية وهى دى تعليماتكوا..لإما ننتخب فردانى..لكن موش بالضرورة تجاه الحزب المذكور...
لااااااا
تحت اى ظرف وتحت اى بند لازم يكون التحرك إيجابى يا أستاذ ايهاب..لازم..دا مبدأ الله فى الأرض..مهما كان وقع الظلم..لأن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى قادر فى لحظة واحدة..مابين طرفة عين وانتباهتها انه يرفع الظلم والبلاء عنا..واحنا مؤمنيين بدورنا فى الإعمار..
أشكرك..مع تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> انا جاية انا حاية يا ندى
> بس اصبري عليه شوية عشان بذاكر 
> و بعدين هاجي احكيلك على الصندوق الفندوق اللي اي حد يقرب منه من المرار يدوق


يللا يا سارة..يللا يا مصراوية  :f2: 
اتكلمى..اتكلمى يا سارة
اتكلمــــــــــــــى

----------


## قلب مصر

مش حنخاف يا ندى .. مش لازم نتألم يا جيهان اكتر من كدة

بجد كفاية بقى 

لازم كلنا أنا وانتي وانت وهما واحنا وكل ولاد مصر

نعمل حاجة ويكون لينا وقفة 



خللي عندك صوت

----------


## الصعيدي

> *عرضت مقالة المفكر الاسلامى ا / فهمى هويدى لعرض وجهة نظر الاخوان فى مشاركتهم بالانتخابات وهى وجهة نظر احترمها وان كنت لا اوافق عليها وعرضتها لتكون المناقشة على بينه للاسباب والدوافع الخاصة بالمترشحين* 
> 
> *اليوم قضت محكمة جنح الدخيلة بالاسكندرية بالسجن المشدد لمدة عامين على 12 مواطن ينتمون لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين والتهمة المهولة هى الاشتراك فى مسيرة لتاييد احد مرشحى الاخوان واستخدام ملصقات وهتافات دينية ممنوعه بحكم القانون 
> http://www.masrawy.com/elections/new...rths_nomi.aspx
> ليس من العدل ان يتحمل 12 فرد السجن و ضياع المستقبل وتشريد اسر وابناء وباقى الشعب يتفرج وينتظر منهم الخلاص اما ان يتحمل الشعب باكمله مصيره واما ان نرضى بالحزب الوطنى 
> دمتى طيبة*


*ليس من العدل بالطبع أخي الكريم .. والحرب الآن بات واضحا أنها حرب على الحل الإسلامي وليس على جماعة الإخوان .. وأسفر العلمانيون عن وجوههم القبيحة .. فمن كاتب كأسامة سرايا يسفه تاريخ الأمة .. ويدعي إن الحكم الإسلامي على مدى القرون الماضية كان سببا في تخلف الأمة .. إلى قنوات إسلامية تغلق بعد أن نجحت نجاحا باهرا في جذب الشعب المصري الأصيل إلى منابع الإسلام الصافية .. وانتهاء بما نراه اليوم من سحق لكل من يرفع شعار الإسلام هو الحل .. وليت شعري فأين الحل إذا لم يكن في الإسلام .. قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ( نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام .. فمهما ابتغينا العز في غيره أذلنا الله )
ولئن دفع هؤلاء المصلحين ضريبة نصرتهم لدين الله .. وتضحيتهم في سبيل عزة الوطن وكرامته .. لئن دفعوا ثمنها من حريتهم .. وأعمارهم فليس أقل من أن نقول لهم نعم .. نؤيدكم .. ونقف بجانبكم .. ونرفع الراية من بعدكم .. ويبقى الإسلام هو الحل .. والله غالب على أمره
أحييك أخي على اهتمامك بأمر المسلمين*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_تمهيد .._
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1576692411861

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

الشيئ المحير فعلا

انى كلما قرأت مشاركه هنا أو فى مواضيع اخرى متعلقه بموضوع الإنتخابات سواء فى منتدانا او فى منتديات أخرى
او على صفحات الفيس بوك أو فى المجلات الألتكترونيه او بعض المدونات اسمع نبرة الرفض التام للحزب الحاكم ومرشحيه
حتى فى الحياه العامه وفى الشارع العادى تعلو نبرات هذا الرفض ويسمعها القاصى والدانى حتى هم أعتقد انهم على علم تام بها

طيب من أين تأتى الاصوات الموافقه للحزب الحاكم ومرشحيه ؟
هل ممن يحصلون على مقابل مادى مقابل أصواتهم واقاربهم وجيرانهم والحاشيه المحيطه بهم؟

ممكن

 لكن هل أصوات هؤلاء تكفى لنجاح المرشح
بالطبع لا
إذن نحن امام عمليات تزوير واضحه للجميع
يعنى المشكله ليست فى الذهاب إلى الإنتخاب من عدمه

المشكله فى كيفية محاربة هذا الفساد ومحاولة التوصل إلى حل ينهينا من عمية التزوير هذه فى البدايه
ثم بعد ذلك نفكر فى إيجابية المواطن وضرورة مشاركته لأن مشاركته وقتها سيكون لها مردود

اعجبنى رأى الفنان مصطفى فهمى الذى اعلنه اليوم من أنه ممتنع عن الذهاب
لأنه كيف سيتجه لترشيح فرد لايعرف عن برنامجه الإنتخابى شيئ كل مايعلمه عنه يافطه عليه إسمه منتشره فى منطقة المرشح
وهذا كان رايي الذى ذكرته فى موضوع إيمان بالقسم العام أول أمس
لأنها حقيقه ندركها جميعا لكن من شدة حب البعض لوطنه يعتقد ان صوته ممكن أن يؤثر وحتى لايشعر بالذنب قرر الذهاب عل وعسى


أتمنى أن تحدث المفاجأه ونجد تغيرا عن السابق

أحيانا اتسائل همسا بينى وبين نفسى
هى الناس دى مابتشوفش الإنترنت والى بينكتب فيه ؟ أو برامج التلفزيون وإنتقادات الكثيرين ليهم 
مابينزلوش الشوارع ويسمعو مايقال عنهم ؟ ويشوفو رفض الناس ليهم
ولا الأمور دى بعندهم عادى

صحيح حب إيه قصاد كرسى العرش 1

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لا اله الا الله .. 
يالهي .. 
بجد صوره اصعب من ان توصف .. 
سياده الوزير (المحترم) الي في الصوره  
ده سيد مشعل وزير الانتاج الحربي 
اول ماشفته عرفته علي طول ..
وتخيلو لما يبقي مسئول في حجمه ومنصبه 
والمغترض فيه انه *مؤتمن* علي الاسرار العسكريه للوطن ..
ويعمل اللي احنا شايفينه ده ..
شيئ والله يصعب وصفه او حتي توصيفه  

..لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ..
 يارب الي متي سنظل في تلك الدائره المغلقه ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اخي العزيز ايهاب احمد : 

قرات مقاله الكاتب الكبير فهمي هويدي واشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي اضافاتها هنا 
فمن خلالها تعرفت علي وجهه نظر الاخوان المسلمين في نزول معترك الانتخابات الهزليه 
التي ستدق معركتها اليوم ولكنها بكل اسف لم تقنعني 
وقلتها حين قادني حظي الي مقابله الدكتور ابراهيم العراقي ..مرشح الاخوان المسلمين عن دائره المنصوره 
وبعد حوار لمده دقائق بسيطه ..جين بدأ معي بالقول ..همتكم معانا ياشباب ..انتو الامل في البلد ومستقبلها 
قلت مبتسما .. ماقدرش اوعدك يادكتور اني هاروح ..بس اتمني لك التوفيق علي اي حال .. 
فسال .. ليه مش هتنتخب ؟؟ 
قلت له يادكتور ..الم تكن المقاطعه هي الحل ؟؟ 
فقال ..اي مقاطعه تقصد ..مقاطعه الانتخابات التي قال بها البرادعي .. ؟ 
فقلت نعم ..
فقال فكره جديه تلك التي قالها ..ولكنها تحتاج الي تضافر الجهود من جميع الاحزاب
قلت له : الاخوان هم اصل المعارضه في مصر واظن انكم الان لستم بحاجه الي اضافه مزيد من الشرعيه المزيفه لنظام مستبد وطاغي  
ولم لاتكونون ايضا اصحاب المبادره في المقاطعه ليس لصالح البرادعي ..ولكن لصالح الوطن ؟؟ 
قال : لرايك وجاهته ولكن اضمن لي اولا الا يتدخل المرشحون الاخرون ...
وبعدها انصرف لمبادله التحيه مع باقي الناس من حوله 
فقلت لنفسي ثانيه بعد ان يسمعها مني ..
ولم لايكون الاخوان هنا هو المبادرين بقرار المقاطعه 
سؤال يحتاج الي اجابه شافيه .. 
والسؤال الاجدر هو السؤال الدي طرحه الكاتب فهمي هويدي .: 
هل استفاد الوطن من مشاركه الاخوان في الانتخابات ؟؟

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ننتظر كل من ذهب للإدلاء بصوته اليوم أن يعود هنا

ليروى لنا ماذا فعل وماذا حدث معه

ويحكى لنا المشهد كاملا


وصباح الخير يامصر

----------


## ابن البلد

الخبر ده لسه واصلني 

إعتداء مرشح مستقل على لجنة معمل القزاز بدمنهور

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

منع مندوبى الاخوان فى شبرا الخيمة من دخول اللجان 



http://bambuser.com/channel/MIDO232/broadcast/1205574



اعتداء بلطجية الحزب الوطنى على الناخبات و المندوبات

----------


## قلب مصر

تنتخبوا مين..؟

صرح صاحب المعالى
وأكد..
وشدد..
وحدد..
وريح..
ومدد براحته..
واستعرض..
وهدد..
وبانت صراحته..
وأشار..
وأشاد..
وقرر..
ونفى..
واختفى..
وطفى النور
وأضاف..
وشد اللحاف..
ونام..
آخر كلام..
فى نظام مستبد
ومعارضة هشة..
والله لو نجيب مليون مقشة..
ما عمرك هتنضف يا شارع الكدابين..

تنتخبوا مين..؟
نفس الوجوه واليفط
اللى دابت وشاخت من سنين..
تنتخبوا مين..؟
ده نائب..
ودى قصته..
تلاتين قرار لعلاج آلام رموش عيون المدام
وتصليح ركبته..
ومفيش قرار واحد يوحد ربنا
من أجل أبناء دايرته..
تنتخبوا مين..؟
ده قمار..
ودى موبايلات..
ودى تربيطات..
ودى مصالح..
ودى مخدرات..
ودى دعارة..
ودى تجارة بالدين..
وده صندوق الانتخابات

تنتخبوا مين..؟


على سلامة

----------


## اليمامة

> مش حنخاف يا ندى .. مش لازم نتألم يا جيهان اكتر من كدة
> 
> بجد كفاية بقى 
> 
> لازم كلنا أنا وانتي وانت وهما واحنا وكل ولاد مصر
> 
> نعمل حاجة ويكون لينا وقفة 
> 
> 
> ...


ازيك يا أم يوسف..يارب تكونى بخير والأولاد الحلوين..
طبعا موش لازم لا نخاف ولا نتصور ان دى نهاية..ومهما كان حجم الألم المستعر إلا إنه لازم يكون دفعة للأمام يا سيدتى..
وبعدين أنا لا أخص بكلامى اليوم فقط..أو معركة الإنتخابات فقط..لأنها مجرد حلقة من حلقات كثيرة جدا..
أنا أتحدث على المستوى الوطنى الشامل يا أم يوسف..
موش انتخابات نجحت أو خسرت اللى هاتخلينا نتراجع للخلف ونيأس..
بلدنا تستحق منا التضحية وبذل المجهود الأكبر حتى آخر رمق..
الأغنية عجبتنى أوى..معبرة أوى..
شكراً على اختياراتك الرائعة دائماً 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أنا فضلت أجيب الفيديو هنا يا سارة..علشان الناس اللى موش هاتقدر تشوفه تقدر تشوف..
طبعا الحقيقة..الفيديو دى ماعجبنيش خالص..يمكن بس علشان الصورة ليست قاتمة جدا فى وجود رغبة وإرادة وأمل أو خلينى أقول يا سارة ان الحكومة موش هاتعملنا كل حاجة..ولا هاتحققلنا كل أمنياتنا واحنا قاعدين نتمناها تحت السما الصافية..
الفيديو دا موش أكتر من مجرد دعايا يا جماعة..زيه زى أى دعايا انتخابية بغرض معين..ماعتقدش فى نزاهة الفيديو دا بصراحة لأنه بيحض على الإنتخاب وخلاص..أو ممكن يدفع الناس انها تنتخب وتعطى صوتها لأى حد والسلام..أو ممكن يضعف النفس تحت وطأة المرشح اللى بيدفع أكتر..هو من نوعيه الدعايا المخربة من وجهة نظرى اللى ممكن تيأس..دا لأن الحل موش هايترمى علينا من السما..دا تعجيز..ثقتنا فى الله كبيرة مع عملنا وارادتنا..
احنا..احنا بس ولا حد غيرنا اللى نقدر نغير لو عايزييييييييييييييييييييييين..
كل واحد يسأل نفسه..هل راح انتخب انهاردة؟
ولو قعد فى بيته ومارحش هل كدا راضى عن نفسه؟
هل موش حاسس فعلا انه سكت عن أمر مكانش المفروض يسكت عنه؟
ليه بنقلل من حجم صوتنا الفردى؟
ليه أصلا كل شخص فينا يستقل بنفسه ويحس انه ولا حاجة..وانه ضعيف؟
كان لازم اللى مارحش يروح ينتخب للى يستحق يديله صوته
هل فى حد هنا جامل؟
هل فيه حد هنا ضعف للإغراءات؟
اللى عامل كدا مؤكد أخطأ خطأ فظيع جدا مهما كانت الشوم اللى كانت بتترصده
اللى عمل كدا انا موش مسمحاه..ولا المفروض كلنا نسامحه
لأنه غلط فينا..غلط غلطة كبيرة فى حقنا
ربما هو شايفها صغيرة دا علشان هو شايف نفسه صغير وولا حاجة
طبعا فيه أصوات هتتعالى تتهمنى انى موهومة وانى متفاءلة وانى عايشة فى العالم السعيد الخاص بيا..لكن لأ
هى دى الإرادة والطموح اللى بيحرك
هو دا الفارق بين الانسان اللى عنده الأمل فعال بيحركه واللى عنه الأمل هامد ميت
هى دى الشعرة بين الحلم والحقيقة..
لا يا سارة..دا موش تمهيد لأى شىء خالص..ولا يمكن يكون تمهيد..إنما ينفع تكريس لحالة الموات واليأس..
سبيكى من الكلام دا..
مصر بخير...وهاتفضل بخير..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> الشيئ المحير فعلا
> 
> انى كلما قرأت مشاركه هنا أو فى مواضيع اخرى متعلقه بموضوع الإنتخابات سواء فى منتدانا او فى منتديات أخرى
> او على صفحات الفيس بوك أو فى المجلات الألتكترونيه او بعض المدونات اسمع نبرة الرفض التام للحزب الحاكم ومرشحيه
> حتى فى الحياه العامه وفى الشارع العادى تعلو نبرات هذا الرفض ويسمعها القاصى والدانى حتى هم أعتقد انهم على علم تام بها
> 
> طيب من أين تأتى الاصوات الموافقه للحزب الحاكم ومرشحيه ؟
> هل ممن يحصلون على مقابل مادى مقابل أصواتهم واقاربهم وجيرانهم والحاشيه المحيطه بهم؟
> 
> ...


أهلا بنت مصرية..
الناس بتشوف والناس عارفة كل حاجة ..
ومن غير دعايا ولا برامج انتخابية ولا دياوله ..الدعايا دى فى أغلبها لعبة بيع وشرا الوهم..
الناس عارفة تميز بين نوعية المرشحين وتاريخهم وسلالتهم وانتماءتهم..من خلال السلوك والاسم والتاريخ..على الأقل لو عايزين يتحروا هايتحروا..الناس الشريفة بيبان عليها من مجرد كلمة..
القصة ان موش كل الناس بتروح أصلا تنتخب على فكرة..
ناس كتير موش بتدى العملية الانتخابية حقها فى الإهتمام وبتتصور انها تحصيل حاصل..
والانطباع السلبى السىء دا اللى هو ان كل شىء متوضب من قبل كدا طب وأنا اروح ليه ..دا هو اللى بيساعدهم على الإستشراء فى الفعل والتزوير وبالتالى الأصوات بيتم التصرف فيها..
يبقى المفروض اى حد بيمتلك بطاقة انتخابية ينزل ينتخب واللى ممعاهوش ينزل يعمل بطاقة انتخابية ويصون صوته ويروح ينتخب
واقولك أنا بيتم ازاى الواقع دا ..
من كام يوم جالنا فى شغلنا شخصيين بيسألونا عن بطاقاتنا الإنتخابية..عايزين ياخدوا أرقامها..وفيه ناس طبعا موش معاهم بطاقات اصلا..قالولهم احنا هانعملكوا البطاقة بس هاتوا الرقم القومى وهاننتخبلكم..طبعا اتدخلت ورفضت ورفضنا وقلنا احنا هانييجى ننتخب بنفسنا ..وهانعمل البطاقات بنفسنا كمان..منطقى جدا بالطريقة دى انهم عايزين بس اصواتنا لصالحهم..هو معقول فيه راحة كدا !!!
 لازم يكون عندنا وعى سياسى..ولا حتى سياسى..دا وعى فطرى لو عندنا شوية انتماء وروح..لأن دا طبيعى جدا يحصل..موش منتهى منتهى الفساد ولا الأزمة..أنا بقول وبكرر ان دا طبع بشرى عادى جدا..وخاصة عندما يتعلق بالسطة..
يبقى احنا بسلبيتنا ممكن نجيب بلدنا لورا لأننا موش مؤمنيين أصلا بذواتنا..وشوية بشوية بنلغى نفسنا..
وكمان بنكرس من اليأس والانطباع بالثبات " هو معقول هاتيجى عليا ...هو انا اللى هاقدر أغير !!!!!!!!!!" دا للأسف اللى بيحصل وزى ما واحد بيقول..آلاف زيه بيعملوا..يبقى مين هاينهض..طبيعى بقى فى الحالة دى الموقف يكون كدا وتخيلى بقى مع التكرار من سنين ..بقا فيه خلاص حالة كساد معنوى ونفسى وانتمائى للبلد دى..وبقى عادى..هى صحوة يا إيمان..وبتحصل..وهاتستمر..
كل واحد لازم يعرف حقه..ومايسبهوش..ولا يخافش فى نفس الوقت..
دا معناه اننا فى حاجة فعلية ماسة لتأأسيس مادة سياسية انتخابية تدرس لنا أو حتى نلم بها على الخفيف لو عايزيين بجد نفهم
شكرا ايمان
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> لا اله الا الله .. 
> يالهي .. 
> بجد صوره اصعب من ان توصف .. 
> سياده الوزير (المحترم) الي في الصوره  
> ده سيد مشعل وزير الانتاج الحربي 
> اول ماشفته عرفته علي طول ..
> وتخيلو لما يبقي مسئول في حجمه ومنصبه 
> والمغترض فيه انه *مؤتمن* علي الاسرار العسكريه للوطن ..
> ويعمل اللي احنا شايفينه ده ..
> ...


فعلا يا محمد..
الصورة مؤلمة أشد ما يكون الألم وخاصة بالعشرة جنية !!!!!!!!!!!
بس ولو..
لازم نتوقع أكتر وأكتر
وبالتالى الإنفراجة هاتكون أكبر وأكبر
إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

خالو رجع من شغله النهاردة 
و بيحكيلنا عن واحد زميله في الشغل 
كان رايح يرشح شخص _مش حزب وطني _ عن دايرة بنها 
المهم ان لجنة الترشيح كانت في مدرسة ..
الراجل بيقول لخالو "* انا روحت المدرسة ملقيتش صريخ ابن يومين و لقيت ناس واقفين عالباب قولتلهم انا عاوز ادخل ارشح قالولي روح !..قولتلهم يا جماعة دخلوني قاولي يا عم انتا هتتعب نفسك عالفاضي الانتخابات خلاص نتيجتها محسومة ..طب يا جماعة انا عاوز برضو ارشح قالولي يا عم انت لسة هتوسخ صباعك روح روح ..قومت مروح !!!!!*"

ندى انا فعلا مكتئبة و حاسة بإحساس من ابشع ما يكون بس جريت على الشاعر احمد مطر عشان اعرف آخد نفسي شوية ..



> _قال الدليل في حذر..
> __
> 
> _ _إنظر.. وخذ منه العبر.                                             
> 
> إنظر.. فهذا أسد                                                
> 
> له ملامح البشر.                                                
> 
> ...

----------


## اليمامة

> ننتظر كل من ذهب للإدلاء بصوته اليوم أن يعود هنا
> 
> ليروى لنا ماذا فعل وماذا حدث معه
> 
> ويحكى لنا المشهد كاملا
> 
> 
> وصباح الخير يامصر


أهلا يا إيمان
اليوم هنا كان عادى جدا ..ماحصلشى أى حاجة تلفت الإنتباه ولا حسينا بأى عنف على غير ما كنت متوقعة..
الناس كانت أفواج أمام الأماكن المخصصة للإنتخاب وكان الجو هادى ولم ترصد أى مظاهر للعنف..
أنا عن شخصى روحت انتخبت عادى جدا مع بعض الزملاء فى منتصف اليوم ورجعنا بأمان بدون ضغط ولا أى إكراه تم علينا ..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> الخبر ده لسه واصلني 
> 
> إعتداء مرشح مستقل على لجنة معمل القزاز بدمنهور





> منع مندوبى الاخوان فى شبرا الخيمة من دخول اللجان 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bambuser.com/channel/MIDO232/broadcast/1205574
> 
> 
> 
> اعتداء بلطجية الحزب الوطنى على الناخبات و المندوبات


برضو عادى ومتوقع وبيحصل كل سنة ؟
ايه جديد يعنى علينا ؟
ايه اللى حصل جديد السنة دى عن كل سنة؟

----------


## اليمامة

> تنتخبوا مين..؟
> 
> صرح صاحب المعالى
> وأكد..
> وشدد..
> وحدد..
> وريح..
> ومدد براحته..
> واستعرض..
> ...



اقرى معايا يا أم يوسف..دندنى..قولى فى سرك على صدى قلبك وقلبى وقلوبنا الموجوعة..رتلى..جودى احساسك من نارك..من النار بيجى الطهر ساعات..ومن جوا أعماق الألم بتتولد ألف صرخة حياة..دندنى..رتلى..جودى..واشتعلى نار..هاتنور..هاتدفى..هاتطهر..
صلاح جاهين وغناه اللى عاش..دى الناس اللى كانت لا بتفرق بين الحلم والحقيقة..الناس اللى كانت مؤمنة بالتحقيق..وعاش فينا صلاح جاهين مامتش لأنه كان صادق وغنى لمصر..ومصر عاشت فيه وعاش فيها..وألهبها وألهبته..ولسه مع صلاح جاهين بنغنى فى حب مصر..وللحياة وللأمل..

  ....  	

*
ولدي نصحتك لما صوتي اتنبح
..
ما تخافش من جني ولا من شبح ..

وان هب فيك عفريت قتيل اساله ..

ما دافعش ليه عن نفسه يوم ما اندبح ..

وعجبي!


بحر الحياه مليان بغرقي الحياة
صرخت خش الموج في حلقي ملاه
قارب نجاه .. صرخت .. قارب نجاة
قالوا مفيش
غير بس هو الحب قارب نجاه

عجبي !!!


فارس وحيد جوه الدروع الحديد
رفرف عليه عصفور وقال له نشيد
منين .. منين.. و لفين لفين .. يا جدع
قال من بعيد و لسه رايح بعيد

عجبي !!!

مرات أفوق و يحل عني غبايا

و أفتكر إني فهمت كل الخبايا

و افتح شفايفي عشان أقول الدرر

ما قولش غير حبة غزل في الصبايا

و عجبي!



يا باب يا مقفول ... إمتي الدخول

صبرت ياما و اللي يصبر ينول

دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟

لو كنت عارف مين أنا كنت أقول

عجبي !!!


أنا قلبي كان شخشيخة أصبح جرس

جلجلت بيه صحيوا الخدم والحرس

انا المهرج , خفتوا ليه, قمتوا ليه

لا في ايدي سيف ولا تحت مني فرس

وعجبي!


يأسك وصبرك بين ايديك وانت حر

تيأس ما تيأس الحياة راح تمر

أنا دقت من دة ومن دة وعجبي لقيت

الصبر مر وبرضه اليأس مر

عجبي!



علي بــعد ملـــيون مــيل من أرضنا

من الفــراغ الــكوني بصــيت أنـا

لا شفت فرق ما بين جبال و بحور

ولا شفت فرق ما بين عذاب أو هنا

عجبي




أنا كل يوم أسمع .. فلان عذبوه

أسرح ف بغداد والجزاير واتوه

ما أعجبش م اللي يطيق بجسمه العذاب

وأعجب من اللي يطيق يعذب أخوه

عجبي!!


أنا شاب لكن عمري ألف عام

وحيد لكن بين ضلوعي زحام

خايف و لكن خوفي مني أنا

أخرس و لكن قلبي مليان كلام

عجبي !!!!


انا كل يوم أسمع ........ فلان عذبوه

أسرح في بغداد و الجزاير واتوه

ما أعجبش م اللي يطيق بجسمه العذاب

و اعجب من اللي يطيق يعذب أخوه

عجبي !!!



يا طير يا عالي في الســــــما طظ فيك

ما تفتكرشي ربنا مصطــــــــــــــــفيك

برضـــــــــــك بتاكل دود و للطين تعًًًًودً

تمـــــــــص فيه يا حلو .. و يمص فيك

عجبي !!!


يا عندليب ماتخافش من غنوتك

قول شكوتك و احكي عن بلوتك

الغنوة مش هتموتك إنما

كتم الغنا هو اللي هيموتك

عجبي!


يا للي بتبحث عن إله تعبده
بحث الغريق عن أي شيء ينجده
الله جميل و عليم و رحمن رحيم
إحمل صفاته ... و انت راح توجده

عجبي!


غمض عينيك و امشي بخفة و دلع
الدنيا هي الشابة و انت الجدع
تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبدك
لكن انت لو بصيت لرجليك ... تقع
!عجبي


أوصيك يا ابني بالقمر و بالزهور
أوصيك بليل القاهرة المسحور
و إن جيت في بالك ... اشتري عقد فل
لأي سمرا ... و قبري إوعك تزور

عجبي!


لو فيه سلام في الأرض و طمان و أمان
لو كان مفيش و لا فقر و لا خوف و جبن
لو يملك الإنسان مصير كل شيء
أنا كنت أجيب للدنيا ميت ألف ابن

عجبي!



جالك أوان و عرفت مشي الجنايز
كيف شفتها يا عبد رب اللذايذ
قال: شفت شيل بالحيل فقير أو أمير
كما شالوا في الحمامير فواضي القزايز

عجبي!


يا للي انت بيتك قش مفروش بريش
تقوى عليه الريح. يصبح مفيش
عجبي عليك حواليك مخالب كبار
و ما لكش غير منقار و قادر تعيش

عجبي!



يا حزين يا قمقم تحت بحر الضياع
حزين أنا زيك و إيه مستطاع
الحزن ما بقالهوش جلال يا جدع
الحزن زي البرد ... زي الصداع

عجبي!




أنا قلبي كان شخشيخة أصبح جرس
جلجلت بيه صحيوا الخدم و الحرس
أنا المهرج ... قمتو ليه خفتو ليه
لاف إيدي سيف و لا تحت مني فرس

عجبي!

حبيت...لكن حب من غير حنان
وصاحبت لكن صُحبه مالهاش أمان
رحت لحكيم واكتر لقيت بلوتي
إن اللي جوّه القلب مش ع اللسان

عجبي!



إيش تطلبي يا نفس فوق كل ده

حظك بيضحك وانتي متنكدة

ردت قالت لي النفس: قول للبَشَر

ما يبصوليش بعيون حزينة كده

عجبي!




بحر الحياه مليان بغرقى الحياه

صَرَخت خش الموج في حلقي ملاه

قارب نجاه!...صَرَخت قالوا مفيش

غير بس هو الحب قارب نجاه

عجبي!


إنشد يا قلبي غنوتك للجمال

وارقص في صدري من اليمين للشمال

ماهوش بعيد تفضل لبكره سعيد

ده كل يوم فيه ألف ألف احتمال

عجبي!



زحام وأبواق سيارات مزعجة

إللي يطول له رصيف...يبقى نجا

لو كنت جنبي يا حبيبي أنا

مش كنت أشوف إن الحياة مبهجه؟

عجبي!


إيديا في جيوبي وقلبي طِرب

سارح في غربة بس مش مِغترِب

وحدي لكين وَنسان وماشي كده

عجبي!



فتحت شباكي لشمس الصباح

ما دخلش منه غير عويل الرياح

وفتحت قلبي عشان أبوح بالألم

ما خرجش منه غير محبة وسماح

عجبي!




أنا الذي عمري اشتياق في اشتياق

وقطر داخل في محطة فراق

قصدت نبع السم وشربت سم

من كتر شوقي وعشمي في الترياق

عجبي!

*
رحمك الله يا صلاح يا جاهين..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> خالو رجع من شغله النهاردة 
> و بيحكيلنا عن واحد زميله في الشغل 
> كان رايح يرشح شخص _مش حزب وطني _ عن دايرة بنها 
> المهم ان لجنة الترشيح كانت في مدرسة ..
> الراجل بيقول لخالو "* انا روحت المدرسة ملقيتش صريخ ابن يومين و لقيت ناس واقفين عالباب قولتلهم انا عاوز ادخل ارشح قالولي روح !..قولتلهم يا جماعة دخلوني قاولي يا عم انتا هتتعب نفسك عالفاضي الانتخابات خلاص نتيجتها محسومة ..طب يا جماعة انا عاوز برضو ارشح قالولي يا عم انت لسة هتوسخ صباعك روح روح ..قومت مروح !!!!!*"
> 
> ندى انا فعلا مكتئبة و حاسة بإحساس من ابشع ما يكون بس جريت على الشاعر احمد مطر عشان اعرف آخد نفسي شوية ..


اجمدى أومال يا بنت..خليكى فى مكانك ثابتة ..دقى الأرض برجليكى..هزيها..انتى ناسية انتى هاتبقى ايه ؟
هاتبقى مهندسة أد الدنيا..بكل فكرك الخلاق..واحساسك البديع..وحبك وانتماءك..
اقفى مكانك ثابتة..ودقى الأرض وهزيها أكتر وأكتر..اوعى تخافى ولا تيأسى حتى لو موتى وانتى صاحية..
فى مكان هاتعملى ..هاتحققى أحلام..وهاترسمى بالألوان أمنياتك..وتعلقيها
شدى بلالينك يا سارة لفوق ..لفوووووووق
موش اتفقنا يا سارة هناك ..موش فاكرة..
اقفى ثابتة فى مكانك..بصى على الحدث من بعيد بصة علو وارتفعى..
بصة لا نهاية ولا حتى بدايه ليها
لأنها مجرد ظل واقع من غيمة خايفة
ارفعى راسك يا سارة ..طيرى بلالينك ناحية الشمس
شوفى انعكاسها أد ايه كبير على الأرض
شوفى بلالينك أد ايه كبيرة وملونة
وكل ما تبصى لفوق وترفعيها أكتر..
هايكبر انعكاسها أكتر وأكتر على الأرض
دقى الأرض برجليكى يا بشمهندسة
انتى موش عارفة انتى هاتبقى ايه؟
انتى بخير..ومصرك بخير..
صدقينى..
دا يقينى..وحدسى..

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

ضاقت و لما استحكمت حلقاتها , فرجت و كنت أظنها لا تُفرج ..

 و يمكرون و يمكر الله , و الله خير الماكرين ..

  يا جماعة ما حدش يتضايق .. عادةً لما الظالم يبجح و يوصل ظلمه لذروته , تعرفوا إن النهاية قربت .. و الفرج قريب ..

و بعدين الكل كان متوقع أكتر من كده .. يعنى ما اتصدمناش و لا حاجة ..

تخيلوا كاتبين على لافتات أحد الوزراء المرشحين :  كنت وش السعد على وزارة البترول و مصر و حتبقى وش السعد على مصر الجديدة و مدينة نصر ..

يعنى إيه ده ؟ برنامجه الانتخابى إنه يكون حِرز أو حدوة حصان ..!!؟؟

بس بجد اللى أنا نفسى فيه , إننا نبقى كويسين بجد .. و ضميرنا صاحى و نتخلص من أمراض القلوب اللى انتشرت .. و نحب الخير لبعض و نساعد بعض  على قد ما نقدر ..

 يا رب اصلح حالنا و حال بلدنا .. يااااااا رب ..

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

صوتك أمانة خليه معاك أحسن

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إختيار عبقرى...  
تسعيرة رؤساء اللجان عندنا 500 جنيه للفرد
يا بلااااااااااااااااااااااش 


أنا راح منى كمان حاجة كبيرة
أكبر من إنى أجيب لها سيرة
قلب بيزغزغ روحه بروحه 
علشان يمسح منه التكشيرة 
أدعوله ينسى بقى ويضحك ...أدعووووووووووله 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واضحك

اضحك

ع الشيكا بيكاااااااا

----------


## الصعيدي

> ننتظر كل من ذهب للإدلاء بصوته اليوم أن يعود هنا
> 
> ليروى لنا ماذا فعل وماذا حدث معه
> 
> ويحكى لنا المشهد كاملا
> 
> وصباح الخير يامصر


أنا رحت النهارده لجنة الانتخاب .. والجو كان هادي جدا .. وأدليت بصوتي بدون أي مضايقات .. الدنيا حلوة
بس اللي مش حلو أبدا إن الأمن منع مندوبي المرشحين من التواجد داخل اللجان .. فقط سمحوا لمندوبي الحزب الوطني .. حاميها .. وحراميها .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
بس كفاية إني رحت واديت صوتي لمن أثق فيه .. وما قعدتش في بيتنا وقلت ماليش دعوة
الحمد لله

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> أنا رحت النهارده لجنة الانتخاب .. والجو كان هادي جدا .. وأدليت بصوتي بدون أي مضايقات .. الدنيا حلوة
> بس اللي مش حلو أبدا إن الأمن منع مندوبي المرشحين من التواجد داخل اللجان .. فقط سمحوا لمندوبي الحزب الوطني .. حاميها .. وحراميها .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> بس كفاية إني رحت واديت صوتي لمن أثق فيه .. وما قعدتش في بيتنا وقلت ماليش دعوة
> الحمد لله



اخي الصعيدي أنت جدع 
شوف دي وقول يارب

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

الصوت 100 جنية مصري 
هما بيجيبوا الفلوس دي منييييين !؟ حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> نفسى اقدر افهم ايه نوع ثقافة الانتخاب فى بلدنا سواء بالنسبة للناخب او المرشح ؟؟؟؟ايه الى بيدور فى مخهم؟؟؟ هما عاوزين ايه بالظبط من الحكاية دى كلها ؟؟؟؟!!!!
> هل يكفى للناخب كيلو لحمة وازازة زيت وكام كيلو سكر وباكو شاى عشان يدى صوته للمرشح؟؟؟؟!!!! هل يكفيه وعد انه يشغل ابنه بعقد مؤقت فى مدرسة او حتى عامل فى جامع انه يديله صوته ؟؟؟؟!!!! هوا احنا تفكيرنا ليه محدود كدا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
> اومال ايه المهرجانات وحملات التوعية اللى مابتبطلش ليل ولا نهار سواء فى الاعلام الحر والمستقل او حتى على النت اللى تخطت حريته كل الخطوط الحمراء ...ليه دايما فيه مساحة شاااااااسعة مابين القول والفعل عندنا ....ليييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> على فكرة انا مش هانتخب ابن خالتى ...مش لانى بكرهه او مش بحب له الخير أقسم لكم ان مش هو دا السبب 
> بس بجد مش هادى صوتى غير للى يستحقه ...ولان مصر تستحق مننا دا يا جماعة صدقونى ...


مش قضيه تفكير محدود ياسيدتي ..ولا هو سطحيه تعامل ..
بس هو واقع فارض وجوده 
  او تقدري تقولي دي احلام بسيطه ..مجرد احلام بسيطه 
 مادا يريد الناخب من المرشح الا وظيفه لابنه ..
او المساعده في تجهيز ابنته ..
 او تاشيره حج ..او قرار يخلص من معالي النائب .. 
 اي شيء من هدا القبيل يكفي سببا لان يعطي المواطن صوته للمرشح 
 لان اي امل في اصلاح تشريعي ..او محاسبه وزير ..او سحب الثقه من وزير او محافظ او حكومه باكملها 
 امر في طي المستحيل لظروف دستوريه وحزبيه ..والكل يعلم 
 وبالتالي لم يعد امام المواطن الا نائب البرلمان 
ليحقق له احلامه البسيطه بعد ان تخلي الجميع عنه ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مش قضيه تفكير محدود ياسيدتي ..ولا هو سطحيه تعامل ..
> 
> بس هو واقع فارض وجوده 
> او تقدري تقولي دي احلام بسيطه ..مجرد احلام بسيطه 
> مادا يريد الناخب من المرشح الا وظيفه لابنه ..
> او المساعده في تجهيز ابنته ..
> او تاشيره حج ..او قرار يخلص من معالي النائب .. 
> اي شيء من هدا القبيل يكفي سببا لان يعطي المواطن صوته للمرشح 
> لان اي امل في اصلاح تشريعي ..او محاسبه وزير ..او سحب الثقه من وزير او محافظ او حكومه باكملها 
> ...


*إذا نحن فى أزمة ....علينا ان نعترف بهذا... أزمة غياب (التفكير الجمعى) أزمة غياب (الحلم الكبير) الذى يظلنا جميعا و نجتمع كلنا عليه ونجتهد ونبذل كل غالى ورخيص فى سبيل تحقيقه ...!!*
*الأحلام الصغيرة من حقنا جميعا ولا يوجد إنسان على وجه الأرض يستحق هذا اللقب لقب (إنسان) يستطيع أن ينكرها أو يستكثرها على أحد ولكن مَنّ لهذا الوطن غيرنا يا أخى؟؟؟!!!*
*متى سنحلم له ونستيقظ من نومنا الطويل الذى غرق فى أحلامنا الصغيرة تلك ؟؟؟!!!*
*متى سنعرف أن الاحلام الصغيرة لا يمكن ان تتحقق سوى بتحقيق الحلم الكبير ؟؟؟!!!*
*ما هو مقدار تلك التضحيات التى من الممكن أن يضحى بها رجل بسيط والتى لن تتعدى جنيهات قليلة أو وظائف (ميرى) أو ترخيصات لبناء منازل على أرض زراعية أو تسهيلات لشراء أو حتى الإستيلاء على بعض الاراضى*
*لإنشاء متاجر أو هيبرات أو حتى دكاكين بقالة بجانب تضحيات قدمها آخرون من نبت تراب هذا الوطن قدموها بأرواحهم ودمائهم فى سبيل الحفاظ على حريته و كرامته ما هو وجه المقارنة بين ما نطلبه من هذا المواطن صاحب الاحلام البسيطة بجانب ما قدمه مواطن أخر من تضحيات بروحه وحياته ؟؟؟؟!!!!!* *لو أدركنا الفارق وأنه لا وجه للمقارنة لسهلت وتيسرت أموراً كثيرة فى نظرنا ولإستطعنا ان نفعل المعجزات صدقنى لهذا الوطن البائس .... بِنا*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *إذا نحن فى أزمة ....علينا ان نعترف بهذا... أزمة غياب (التفكير الجمعى) أزمة غياب (الحلم الكبير) الذى يظلنا جميعا و نجتمع كلنا عليه ونجتهد ونبذل كل غالى ورخيص فى سبيل تحقيقه ...!!*
> *الأحلام الصغيرة من حقنا جميعا ولا يوجد إنسان على وجه الأرض يستحق هذا اللقب لقب (إنسان) يستطيع أن ينكرها أو يستكثرها على أحد ولكن مَنّ لهذا الوطن غيرنا يا أخى؟؟؟!!!*
> *متى سنحلم له ونستيقظ من نومنا الطويل الذى غرق فى أحلامنا الصغيرة تلك ؟؟؟!!!*
> *متى سنعرف أن الاحلام الصغيرة لا يمكن ان تتحقق سوى بتحقيق الحلم الكبير ؟؟؟!!!*
> *ما هو مقدار تلك التضحيات التى من الممكن أن يضحى بها رجل بسيط والتى لن تتعدى جنيهات قليلة أو وظائف (ميرى) أو ترخيصات لبناء منازل على أرض زراعية أو تسهيلات لشراء أو حتى الإستيلاء على بعض الاراضى*
> *لإنشاء متاجر أو هيبرات أو حتى دكاكين بقالة بجانب تضحيات قدمها آخرون من نبت تراب هذا الوطن قدموها بأرواحهم ودمائهم فى سبيل الحفاظ على حريته و كرامته ما هو وجه المقارنة بين ما نطلبه من هذا المواطن صاحب الاحلام البسيطة بجانب ما قدمه مواطن أخر من تضحيات بروحه وحياته ؟؟؟؟!!!!!* *لو أدركنا الفارق وأنه لا وجه للمقارنة لسهلت وتيسرت أموراً كثيرة فى نظرنا ولإستطعنا ان نفعل المعجزات صدقنى لهذا الوطن البائس .... بِنا*


*اتمني ان يجد كلامك صداه اختي الكريمه جيهان 
ولكن مازال امامنا كثير حتي نحقق تلك المعادله ودلك الحلم الحالم به 80 مليون مصري 
غير متصور في ظل الدستور الحالي 
وغير متصور في ظل النظام الحالي 
وغير متصور في ظل وجود  المسرحيه الفارغه الهزليه التي تتكرر كل خمس سنوات 
والمسماه بالانتخابات 

اشكرك 
خالص تحياتي 
*

----------


## اليمامة

*وصلوا...
الفاتحين..
رافعيين رايات الفتح..
حتى سقف سمائهم القريب..
لما فوق رؤوسهم الثقيلة ..
المعبأة بالرماد..
خفاقة راياتهم التى دهست منذ الأزل 
فى الطين..
خفاقة رايتهم الملوثة 
من خلف ماء العيون الراكدة..
مد يديك..
مد يديك على أقصى مدى
أسقط لى واحدة..
مدوا أياديكم لأعلى فضا
أسقطوا تلك الرايات..
اسقطوهم واحدة..واحدة..

...


هانحن أمامكم ..
ننشب بين ضلوع الردى أيادينا..
بأصابع من طين..
هو ذاك الطين الأزلى..
الذى لطخ راياتكم من سواده
وتخمر داخلنا روحاً ويقيناً..
شجواً وحنيناً..
عزفاً وأنيناً..
طيناً سخيناً
يغلى بتاريخ هذى الأرض..
وهذا الوطن..

...


صدورنا أمامكم..
مصدات قهر للطغاة..
وأحضاننا بياض..
لا تبقى عليها خطوط سوادكم
رؤؤسنا قبب مشطورة على أرواحنا..
ستظل تتحرك هناك وهنا..
تحنو تارة..
وتارة تلملم على الشطر الآخر 
تفاصيل الغياب..
توصل شطرى قممها
 فى عز هجير العباب ..


...


أمامكم وصلنا أكواما..
وسنصل حشوداً وزحاما....
نتسلق أعماق البئر الغارقين فيه..
انهض..
تشبث..
استمر..
لا تلتفت من وراءك..ولا تلقى النظرة الحسرى..
لا تنصت لصدى من سقط خلفك..
اقفز خارج بئرك..
فهاهو الضوء المدبب ينفذ فى الممر
وهاهو وجه الظلمات يشرق
ونار العالم من حولنا..
تحرق..
الأغانى تتصاعد سلاما
وسلاما وختاما
كلما اتبعت رسم الأرض ..
المحفورة فوقها خطاك..
وذكراك..
كلما اتبعت الطريق..والمحيا..
والرفيق..


....


انهض من بئرك..
لاتزال قبالتك شمس دوارة..
لم تسقط بعد فى شرك الحرية..






*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بصراحه انا ماروحتش انتخبت لان اللى هارشحهم حزب وطنى يعنى نتيجة محسومه
بس بجد ناس كويسه
تعرفي يا نادو انا زوجى راح انتخب وقالى كل شئ تمام والامور هاديه وطبيعيه جدا
بس ياترى علشان مرشحين الحزب الوطنى محبوبين ولا ايه؟
اولا مرشح الحزب فئات رجل محترم بقاله دورتين في المجلس بس هوا مش في بلدتى ولكن في بلده جمبنا
وعمل خدمات كتير لاهل الدايره الا طبعا بلدتى لان كان فيها نائب عمال ربنا يسامحه بقا على كل اللى ماعملوووش
يبقا ننتخبه بقا ولا لأ؟؟؟
ولما جه نائبنا السابق يرشح نفسه تانى محدش سال فيه والكل وقف ضده  مع انه كان حزب وطنى
لكن في الدوره دى الحزب منزلوش مرشح عنه
خلاص يا ندى الناس كلها عرفته بعد ماوقفوا جمبوا دورتين ويلتمسوا الاعذار ليه
لكن جه الوقت اللى قالوا فيه لا كفايه مش عايزينك
ودا السبب اللى خلى الحزب الوطنى يستغنى عنه
لاننا بنكره يا ندى
اه بنكره بكل معنى الكلمه
والحزب رشح مكانه شخص تانى "عمال"
لو هاكلم عليه او على اللي بشوفه وبسمعه واللى الكل عارفه
انه راجل محترم خيٌر بيساعد المحتاج والمريض
وبيقدم خدمات كتير لاهل البلد من زمان
ومش هانسي اقول برضه يا ندى ان باقي المرشحين المستقلين بمعنى اصح 
شخصيات مش تنفع تكون نواب 

يعنى يا ندى احنا مش يهمنا المرشح تبع مين
لكن يهمنا المرشح هوا نفسه مين
هاينفعنا ولا هايسافر يعمل عمره خمس سنين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حد لاحظ حاجه؟؟؟
















سؤال بقا



ليه دايما نتايج الحزب الوطنى 88%؟؟؟

بس حلوه مسمار جحا  ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_تحطيم صندوق باندورا_ 






> طرد مناديب لجان أولاد خلف بفارسكور ثم قام البلطجية بحراسة الأمن بتزوير اللجان رقم 57 إلي 62 لصالح مرشحي الحزب الوطنى محمد خليل قويطة ( فئات ) و هشام عمارة (عمال ) مما أثار الأهالي وقاموا بإقتحام اللجان وحرق الصناديق


_
ايوة بأة 
ايوة بأاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يقولوا همجية يقولوا اللي يقولوه 
انا مبسوووووووووووووووووووطة 
وآدي كمان واحدة 
أيوة بأاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_

 :36 2 27:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

سبجان الله 
وقعت عيني الان حالا علي خبر ربما لاحظته  الان فقط لاني متغيب طوال اليوم عن المنزل 
الخبر يؤكد صدق مانتبئه الدكتور الجليل محمد براداعي 
ودعا فصائل المعارضه الي تفعيله ولكنهم باصرار وتعنت قابلو دعوته (الصادقه ) بكل تبلد : 

اليكم : 

الإخوان تنسحب من إنتخابات الإعادة.. وتضارب فى موقف الوفد 

أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الأربعاء انسحابها من الجولة الثانية من الانتخابات التشريعية بعد عدم نجاح أي من مرشحيها في الجولة الأولى التي أجريت يوم الأحد، فى الوقت الذى شاب موقف حزب الوفد تضارب وغموض.
ففي الوقت الذى أعلنت الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد انسحاب الحزب من انتخابات الإعادة ، قال فؤاد بدراوى نائب رئيس حزب الوفد، أن قرار الدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد بالانسحاب من الانتخابات ليس نهائيا 
وقالت الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد فى بيان نشر على الموقع الالكتروني للحزب "سادت حالة من التذمر والاستياء والغضب داخل لجان الوفد بالمقر الرئيسي والمحافظات احتجاجا علي أعمال العنف والبلطجة والتزوير التي شابت انتخابات مجلس الشعب الأخيرة.. تلقي الحزب آلاف البرقيات والمكالمات من أعضائه وقياداته يطالبون بالانسحاب من المرحلة الثانية للانتخابات التي وصفوها بـ"المهزلة". 
وأضاف البيان "كما توافد علي مقر الحزب طوال اليومين الماضيين قيادات وأعضاء لجان الوفد بالمحافظات والمئات من أعضاء الهيـئة الوفدية والذين طالبوا باتخاذ موقف حاسم في مواجهة أعمال التزوير والبلطجة التي وقعت، وطالبوا بالانسحاب الفوري من هذه "المهزلة".

وأكد المحتجون ضرورة التزام الدكتور السيد البدوي شحاتة رئيس الوفد بتصريحاته في المؤتمرات الجماهيرية التي عقدها لمناصرة مرشحي الحزب، التي قطعها علي نفسه، والتي أعلن فيها انسحاب الحزب من الانتخابات في حالة وقوع عمليات تزوير".

وبعد لحظات اصدر الوفد بيانا اخر، تلقى مصراوى نسخة منه ، قال فؤاد بدراوى نائب رئيس حزب الوفد، أن قرار الدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد بالانسحاب من الانتخابات ليس نهائياً، مشيراً إلى أن المكتب التنفيذى للحزب سيجتمع ظهر الخميس ً لبحث الأمر واتخاذ القرار النهائى بشان الاستمرار أو الانسحاب من خوض انتخابات مجلس الشعب.

وأوضح بدراوى أن الحزب سيعود لمرشحيه الذين يخوضون جولة الإعادة لاستطلاع رأيهم بشأن الانسحاب من عدمه حتى تكون الصورة كاملة أمام المكتب التنفيذى .

ومن جانيه وفي تصريحات خاصة لمصراوي أكد القيادي ألإخواني محمد مرسي عدم وجود تنسيق بين موقفي الجماعة والإخوان والخاص بالانسحاب من جولة الإعادة لانتخابات الشعب، مشيرا إلى أن قرار الإخوان جاء بعد موافقة 72% من أعضاء مجلس شورى الجماعة، وأن القرار جاء بعد ما واجهه مرشحي الجماعة من بلطجة وعنف وتزوير في المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات.

وقال بيان لجماعة الاخوان حصل مصراوى على نسخة منه "ما حدث في هذا اليوم وما سبقه من أيام من تزوير وإرهاب وعنف على أيدي رجال الأمن وبلطجية الحزب الوطني، حتى وصل الأمر إلى التعدي على بعض القضاة والمستشارين، وقد جرت محاولات كثيرة لاستفزاز الإخوان المسلمين وجرهم إلى ممارسة عنف مضاد، وهو مالم يستجب له الإخوان وأعلنوا- ولا يزالون يعلنون باستمرار- رفضهم الواضح وإدانتهم لأية ممارسات عنيفة، وقد رأى الشعب كل الجرائم التي رصدتها" .

وأضاف "كل ذلك جعلنا نعيد النظر في المشاركة في جولة الإعادة رغم أن لنا فيها سبعة وعشرين مرشحا ومرشحة، وبالرجوع لمجلس شورى الجماعة قرر بأغلبية أعضاءه عدم المشاركة (72%)، حيث أن المشاركة في الانتخابات الأولى حققت أهدافها بإيجابية الشعب المصري والتفافه حول شعار الإسلام هو الحل ونزع الشرعية عن نظام الحكم الفاسد المستبد الذي انتشرت فضائحه في أرجاء العالم، فالشرعية تكتسب من إرادة الشعب واختياره لحكامه وممثليه في المجالس النيابة بإرادة حرة مستقلة، وما حدث أثبت أن النظام مغتصب للسلطة مزور لإرادة الأمة مستمر في طريق الفساد والاستبداد، كما أن عدم المشاركة في جولة الإعادة هو إعلان لاحتجاجنا على هذا الاغتصاب والفساد ويزيد من عزلة النظام عن الشعب، ويثبت أنه يهدد مبدأ المواطنة ويكرس رفض الآخر، كما يكرس الفساد والديكتاتورية والاستبداد".

وأكد البيان "عدم مشاركتنا في هذه الجولة الانتخابية لا يعني تغيير في إستراتيجيتنا الثابتة بالمشاركة في جميع الانتخابات، ولكنه موقف فرضته الظروف الحالية، وكل حالة تقدر بقدرها، وسوف نستمر في كل الإجراءات القانونية التي تلاحق المزورين والمفسدين لإبطال هذا المجلس المزور ولإحقاق الحق وإعادته إلى صاحبه الحقيقي وهو الشعب" 

مادا كان يضير الاخوان المسلمين ضررا لو طبقو قرار المقاطعه من البدايه 
والله لكانو وقتها افضل حالا من الوضع الحالي 
ربما كانو هم في الموقف الاقوي .. 

قرار الانسحاب متاخر ..لم يعد يجدي ..ولكنه اكد لهم صحه قول البراداعي مسبقا .. 
هدف رائع ..ولكن للاسف ... 

اوفـــــســــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــد

----------


## اليمامة

> بصراحه انا ماروحتش انتخبت لان اللى هارشحهم حزب وطنى يعنى نتيجة محسومه
> بس بجد ناس كويسه
> تعرفي يا نادو انا زوجى راح انتخب وقالى كل شئ تمام والامور هاديه وطبيعيه جدا
> بس ياترى علشان مرشحين الحزب الوطنى محبوبين ولا ايه؟
> اولا مرشح الحزب فئات رجل محترم بقاله دورتين في المجلس بس هوا مش في بلدتى ولكن في بلده جمبنا
> وعمل خدمات كتير لاهل الدايره الا طبعا بلدتى لان كان فيها نائب عمال ربنا يسامحه بقا على كل اللى ماعملوووش
> يبقا ننتخبه بقا ولا لأ؟؟؟
> ولما جه نائبنا السابق يرشح نفسه تانى محدش سال فيه والكل وقف ضده  مع انه كان حزب وطنى
> لكن في الدوره دى الحزب منزلوش مرشح عنه
> ...


ازيك يا إيمان .. :f: 
منورانى يا إيمان..
عجبتنى مداخلتك لأنى لمست فيها وعى..وليس ترديد لكلمات غالباً ما نكررها وسط الزحمة وناخد بيها العاطل بالباطل على اساس ان السيئة بتعم والحسنة بتخص..
بالتأكيد يا إيمان موش بالضرورة جدا يكون كل مرشحين الحزب الوطنى مخربيين مثلاً..فيه ناس كويسة فيهم..على سبيل المثال الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر الحالى..وأنا بقول ان هذا الرجل لو فيه منه عشرة فى مصر..الدنيا هاتتغير..كمان الدكتور محمود محى الدين كان حزب وطنى قبل ما يسافر رئيس لبنك النقد الدولى..وكان رجل نزيه جدا وشريف وعادى خالص..
موش معقول طبعا اننا تحت جرة الفاسدين نشطب الجيدين!!
وموش معقول تحت معنى المرشحين العمال نعطيهم أصواتنا على سبيل الصيت ..!!
لازم نعمل وعينا..ودا بيجرنا من جديد للمعنى الأكبر..لمين نعطى صوتنا..دا أصل صوتنا دا مهم جدا..خطير جدا وقبل كل شىء أمانة..أمانة لا تقل أى أهمية عن أمانة مثلا تربية أولادنا على الشريعة الإسلامية الحقة..نفس الحكاية ..الصوت لازم نتعامل معاه من نفس المبدأ..بقوانين ربنا التى تدعونا للتعمير..وربنا لما دعانا اننا نعمر فى الأرض كان بيخاطب كل إنسان فينا..على أساس انه يمتلك الأهلية الكاملة والإرادة انه يغير وبنفسه..
فإذا كان كل واحد فينا هايقول أنا ايه..وأنا موش هاروح يبقى مين اللى هايغير يا إيمان؟
أما لو كل واحد فينا قال أنا هاروح وهاعمل وعيى فى انتقاء المرشح على قدر المعلومات اللى موجودة عنه وبتحريك حدسى شوية ناحية صحتها أعتقد أفضل كتير من الإمتناع طالما قررنا المشاركة من البداية..
اللى بيحصل واللى حصل من مواقف ومعارك ومشادات من ناحية الأمن ..كلها هرطقات..وحركات..وليست معممة لأن فيه ناس راحت انتخبت صح..والناس اللى بتحس بقضيتها وشايلة على كاهلها احساسها ببلده موش هايضيرها كتير تاخد شومة..ايه اللى جرالنا إيمان..بقينا خوافين ليس إلا..وأنانيين حبتين..
هو فيه حد هنا كان متوقع ان حد غير الحزب الوطنى هايفوز ؟
طيب وبرغم كدا فيه احزاب تانية أثبتت وجودها وارتفعت الإحصائيات الخاصة برصد نشاطها وقبولها جدا..ودا معناه ان فيه حركة..وان الناس بتعى..يبقى نقف واللا نكمل؟
وهل بإيدنا حاجة غير الإستمرار لأن المسألة لو احنا فاهمنها صح موش هذار..لو احنا بجد ناس جاديين هانعرف انها قضية خطيرة ولكننا فى الحقيقة بنهذر وبنصنع مواقف وحوارات وعروض وكلام كتييييييييييير وبس..ياريت نحاول نطلع من جوانا بس شوية..
دا موش هايمنع انى أقولك انى زعلانة منك يا إيمان..لأنك ماروحتيش..طيب ليه؟
خوفتى واللا كنتى هاتخسرى حاجة واللا برضو موش مؤمنة بالحكاية ونقول لعبة كل مرة المثيرة !!!
طيب اما وريتك..ولا هقولك ولا وصفة علشان تكونى امرأة جذابة..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> حد لاحظ حاجه؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


علشان هو الحزب الوطنى..الوطنىىىىىىىىى
وكلمة وطنى الناس بتحبها باين..
بصى ..مانتى متوقعة..صح؟
وموش مهم كوننا متوقعين من عدمه..
المهم هو اننا نستمر فى العمل..
كل فى مكانه يا إيمان..
ومنتأثرش..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> _تحطيم صندوق باندورا_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> ايوة بأة 
> ايوة بأاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


هههههههههه
أنا كمان مبسوطة بالهمجية دى يا سارة
تحيا الهمجية
ياربت توافينى بالأخبار الهمجية دى من حين لآخر
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

من الفيس بوك
شعار الانتخابات السنة دى

لا اخترناه ... و لا بايعناه ... نجح إزاى ... سبحان الله 




سبحان الله صحيح

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> من الفيس بوك
> شعار الانتخابات السنة دى
> 
> لا اخترناه ... و لا بايعناه ... نجح إزاى ... سبحان الله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سبحان الله صحيح


like  :Girl (13):

----------


## اليمامة

> سبجان الله 
> وقعت عيني الان حالا علي خبر ربما لاحظته  الان فقط لاني متغيب طوال اليوم عن المنزل 
> الخبر يؤكد صدق مانتبئه الدكتور الجليل محمد براداعي 
> ودعا فصائل المعارضه الي تفعيله ولكنهم باصرار وتعنت قابلو دعوته (الصادقه ) بكل تبلد : 
> 
> اليكم : 
> 
> الإخوان تنسحب من إنتخابات الإعادة.. وتضارب فى موقف الوفد 
> 
> ...


طيب يا محمد..يعنى كان خير..
وباعتقد انه مطلعش أوفسايد ولا حاجة..
بالعكس..دا جوا المرمى..بس بشكل آخر..أعمق أثراً..وأكثر بقاء
مساء الخير يا محمد
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> من الفيس بوك
> شعار الانتخابات السنة دى
> 
> لا اخترناه ... و لا بايعناه ... نجح إزاى ... سبحان الله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سبحان الله صحيح


 :: 
حاجة تضحك علشان عبيطة..
احنا الأذكى يا دكتور داوووو
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ازيك يا إيمان ..
> منورانى يا إيمان..
> عجبتنى مداخلتك لأنى لمست فيها وعى..وليس ترديد لكلمات غالباً ما نكررها وسط الزحمة وناخد بيها العاطل بالباطل على اساس ان السيئة بتعم والحسنة بتخص..
> بالتأكيد يا إيمان موش بالضرورة جدا يكون كل مرشحين الحزب الوطنى مخربيين مثلاً..فيه ناس كويسة فيهم..على سبيل المثال الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر الحالى..وأنا بقول ان هذا الرجل لو فيه منه عشرة فى مصر..الدنيا هاتتغير..كمان الدكتور محمود محى الدين كان حزب وطنى قبل ما يسافر رئيس لبنك النقد الدولى..وكان رجل نزيه جدا وشريف وعادى خالص..
> موش معقول طبعا اننا تحت جرة الفاسدين نشطب الجيدين!!
> وموش معقول تحت معنى المرشحين العمال نعطيهم أصواتنا على سبيل الصيت ..!!
> لازم نعمل وعينا..ودا بيجرنا من جديد للمعنى الأكبر..لمين نعطى صوتنا..دا أصل صوتنا دا مهم جدا..خطير جدا وقبل كل شىء أمانة..أمانة لا تقل أى أهمية عن أمانة مثلا تربية أولادنا على الشريعة الإسلامية الحقة..نفس الحكاية ..الصوت لازم نتعامل معاه من نفس المبدأ..بقوانين ربنا التى تدعونا للتعمير..وربنا لما دعانا اننا نعمر فى الأرض كان بيخاطب كل إنسان فينا..على أساس انه يمتلك الأهلية الكاملة والإرادة انه يغير وبنفسه..
> فإذا كان كل واحد فينا هايقول أنا ايه..وأنا موش هاروح يبقى مين اللى هايغير يا إيمان؟
> أما لو كل واحد فينا قال أنا هاروح وهاعمل وعيى فى انتقاء المرشح على قدر المعلومات اللى موجودة عنه وبتحريك حدسى شوية ناحية صحتها أعتقد أفضل كتير من الإمتناع طالما قررنا المشاركة من البداية..
> ...


 
خلاص خلاص يا ندى
لسه الإعاده وهاروح إن شاء الله
وصدقينى يا ندى انا ما روحتش مش علشان خوف ولا انانيه ولا اى حاجه
انا ماروحتش لان عارفه ان مرشحى هاينجح
اولا حزب وطنى وثانيا لانه محبوب 
يعنى تلفانه تلفانه  :: 
أقصد ناجح ناجح
بس لما لقينا الموضوع فيه إعاده 
وكمان فيه اتفاقات عليه زى ماتقولى اتفاق عصابات علشان يسقطوه
الوضع اختلف معايا ومع كل اللى مارحش ينتخب
وميعادنا يوم الاحد الجاى ندافع عن حقنا
اللى على مزاج الحزب الوطنى  :: 

جهزيلي الوصفه على بال ما أشغلك بلوفر
الجو برد  :: 
 :36 13 14:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> من الفيس بوك
> شعار الانتخابات السنة دى
> 
> لا اخترناه ... و لا بايعناه ... نجح إزاى ... سبحان الله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سبحان الله صحيح




*
سبحان الله
مين كان يصدق صحيح
*

----------


## اليمامة

> خلاص خلاص يا ندى
> لسه الإعاده وهاروح إن شاء الله
> وصدقينى يا ندى انا ما روحتش مش علشان خوف ولا انانيه ولا اى حاجه
> انا ماروحتش لان عارفه ان مرشحى هاينجح
> اولا حزب وطنى وثانيا لانه محبوب 
> يعنى تلفانه تلفانه 
> أقصد ناجح ناجح
> بس لما لقينا الموضوع فيه إعاده 
> وكمان فيه اتفاقات عليه زى ماتقولى اتفاق عصابات علشان يسقطوه
> ...


يعنى مقولتيش يا إيمى عملتى ايه؟
طمنينى
بصى عموما الوصفة جاهزة متخافيش..روحتى أو ماروحتيش
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يعنى مقولتيش يا إيمى عملتى ايه؟
> طمنينى
> بصى عموما الوصفة جاهزة متخافيش..روحتى أو ماروحتيش
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة



ندى
عايزة الحق ولا إبن عمه؟؟؟
الحق أنا ما روحتش
بس كان في نيتى وكان نفسي كمان إنى أروح
بس اللى حصل إن اللجان اتسودت
يعنى الكل صوت وهوا في بيته
وأنا صوت وأمى صوتت وأخويا صوت والعيله صوتت
والجيران صوتوا والبلد صوتت  :: 
وإحنا معززين مكرمين في بيتنا  :: 
يا حبيبتى يا مصر
ونجح مرشحنا أو مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمعنى أصح
بــــ 78 ألف صوت
آه والله العظيم
وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين
تعود عليكوا الانتخابات بخير
 :36 22 1:

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى
> عايزة الحق ولا إبن عمه؟؟؟
> الحق أنا ما روحتش
> بس كان في نيتى وكان نفسي كمان إنى أروح
> بس اللى حصل إن اللجان اتسودت
> يعنى الكل صوت وهوا في بيته
> وأنا صوت وأمى صوتت وأخويا صوت والعيله صوتت
> والجيران صوتوا والبلد صوتت 
> وإحنا معززين مكرمين في بيتنا 
> ...


هههههههههههه

ماشى ماشى يا إيمان..

طالما قولتى بحبك يا مصر وحسيتها طالعة من قلبك مسامحاكى

تعالى بليل هناك علشان تشوفى الوصفة..

 :f2:

----------


## drbebo



----------


## اليمامة

> 


الفاضل  drbebo

مرحبا بك..وأشكرك على الصور المعبرة التى هى من ابداعك الخاص كما يبدو..
وان كانت تنقل لنا وقائع مؤلمة فأنها تنقل لنا أيضا حسك الوطنى ووعيك بما يجرى..ولكن..
دون إقرار تشائمى للواقع هكذا كما فعلت أخى الكريم من فضلك..فبرغم مرارة الواقع بالفعل كما تصوره إلا أننا نسعى وعلى الله الأمل كبير ومعقود..
أعجتنى صورتك الأخيرة برغم بشاعتها..صورة القرش الذى يلتهم البشرى..وأعتقد أن الحادثة لم تخفى على أحد..حادثة قروش شرم الشيخ..وبإمكانى لو أن أمدك بتقرير حقيقى وواقعى مثاما حدثت الحادثة بالضبط عن كل ما جرى فى شرم الشيخ..
أقول أعجبتنى...أتعرف لما..لأنك كنت من الوعى لأن وضعت هذه النجمة الرمزية القذرة..نجمة الصهاينة على النصف الأيمن للصورة..وهنا لخصت كل شىء..
إننى ببساطة أود الإشارة إلى أن كل هذه المخططات هى مخططات صهيونية..منطقة شرم الشيخ البحرية طول عمرها منطقة من أروع بقاع الأرض المائية على الإطلاق..آمنة ونظيفة وخالية من القروش ومضمونة تماما وهناك من يقوم بتمشيطها باستمرار وبخبرة عالمية يقومون على صيانتها وحمايتها..وحقيقة هذه القروش التى افترست السائحة الروسية وآخرون هناك كان الهدف منها مخطط حقير كالعادة لضرب السياحة فى شرم الشيخ وللأسف حركة السياحة تأثرت لِماما ولكنها عادت لتزدهر من جديد..
قصة هى أن هذه القروش كنت موجهة من خلال أجهزة الكترونية زرعت فيها لتتوجه ناحية شرم الشيح عن طريق التوجيه الالكترونى عن بعد وحدث ما حدث وفوجىء الجميع بوجود القروش المتوحشة الشرشة والشرهة للدماء فى شرم الشيخ فى الشاطى الآمن الذى لم يشهد أى من تلك الحوادث على الإطلاق..وكالعادة كان التخطيط مفضوح وغير مكتمل الحبكة..وجود القروش بهذه الطريقة وعلى مقربة من الشاطى بدرجة كبيرة لم يكن غير منطقى إطلاقاً..هذا غير أن الحقيقة العلمية كما أتذكر والمعروفة عن القروش هى أنها لا ترى ولكنها تشم الرائحة وتوجه نفسها من خلال حاسة الشم للرائحة البشرية وبالتحديد رائحة الدماء..وأخيرا خرجت المقولة المنتظرة وقيل أن شرم الشيخ لم تعد المنطقة الآمنة للسياحة والغوص وأنها - القروش المفترسة - أصبحت تغتال السياح فى مياهها الصافية !!!
هذا ما تفعله اسرائيل فينا...بمساعدة أمريكا...هذا هو العلم الذى نفع البشرية..هذا هو التقدم التكنولوجى الذى تميزت به اسرائيل وأمريكا..أرأيتم كم نحن مستهدفون ولأى درجة !!..أرأيتم كيف أننا الشغل الشاغل لهؤلاء الناس طول الوقت!!..الناس الطيبون الغير متوحشين !!
الناس الذى جم تفكيرهم لا ينصب سوى على كيفية تدميرنا واغتيالنا ونهبنا ومحونا..ونحن ماذا نفعل..ماذا فعلنا لهم قديما وحديثاً..ماذا قدمنا لهم بمثل هذا السوء..بل ماذا فعلنا فيهم..هل نحن بكل تلك العدوانية والوحشية  نحن !!
ألم يحن الأوان بعد لأن نكون بكل تلك الوحشية والعدوانية فى مواجهتهم مثلما يفعلون معنا ويسخروا كل إمكانيتهم فى تدميرنا..!!
أمس كنت حادثة القروش ..واليوم كانت حادثة السيارة المفخخة فى الأسكندرية..!!
وماذا غداً..؟
ماذا ننتظر..وماذا نتوقع منهم أكثر من ذلك ؟
ماذا ننتظر !!!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لم يعد اليوم صندوق باندورا .. 
بل عاد صندوقا شريفا ..نزيها ..رغم ان اللجنه  الدستوريه لم تنتهي بعد من التعديلات الدستوريه المطلوبه 
الا انني اثق انها ستكون تعديلات ستغير وجه مصر الي الافضل 
وسنتحول الي جمهوريه برلمانيه ..ودوله مؤسسات بدلا من ان كانت جمهوريه رئاسيه قائمه علي حكم الفرد 
قرات منذ قليل بان اللجنه ستنتهي من عملها خلال عشره ايام وبعدها ستطرح التعديلات لاستفتاء الشعب 
ولا عذر لمن تخلف عن ابداء رايه ..
فاليوم ليس كالامس ..
والقضاء سينال استقلاله ..وسيشرف علي هذا الاستفتاء 
ولاول مره سنكون امام استفتاء حقيقي لاوجود فيه لتزوير او ظلم او فساد او احمد عز 

تذكرت هذا الموضوع اليوم وقت ان كنت ممتنع ومعترض علي ابداء صووتي في انتخابات مزيفه واراده مضلله 
ولن اعطي صوتي لمن لايحترموه 
اما اليوم فانه لم يعد بالامس ..بل هو افضل واجمل 
ومصر بالتاكيد تحتاج الي اصواتنا

----------


## اليمامة

> لم يعد اليوم صندوق باندورا .. 
> بل عاد صندوقا شريفا ..نزيها ..رغم ان اللجنه  الدستوريه لم تنتهي بعد من التعديلات الدستوريه المطلوبه 
> الا انني اثق انها ستكون تعديلات ستغير وجه مصر الي الافضل 
> وسنتحول الي جمهوريه برلمانيه ..ودوله مؤسسات بدلا من ان كانت جمهوريه رئاسيه قائمه علي حكم الفرد 
> قرات منذ قليل بان اللجنه ستنتهي من عملها خلال عشره ايام وبعدها ستطرح التعديلات لاستفتاء الشعب 
> ولا عذر لمن تخلف عن ابداء رايه ..
> فاليوم ليس كالامس ..
> والقضاء سينال استقلاله ..وسيشرف علي هذا الاستفتاء 
> ولاول مره سنكون امام استفتاء حقيقي لاوجود فيه لتزوير او ظلم او فساد او احمد عز 
> ...


يااااه يا محمد
ما أبعد اليوم بالبارحة !!
هل تتذكر تلك الأيام..كيف كنا..واليوم كيف أصبحنا..!
كنا نحاول يا محمد..
كنا نحاول أن ندفع بعضنا البعض فى ظلمة كانت حالكة وليل كان بهيم..
كنت على حق بالتأكيد يا محمد
وكنا معذورين كذلك..
فى خضم محاولاتنا الشريفة كنا نحاول أن نتنفس..لعل.....
وقضى الله أمرا كان مفعولا..
كان الضغط الجماهيرى فى الفترة الأخيرة شديدا جدا
وكادت أرواحنا أن تزهق هنا وهناك وفى كل مكان ونحن نعلى الصوت ونقول هلموا..هلموا..
سقطوا يا محمد
وبرغم الفجع إلا أن النهاية كانت عادلة مثلما أراد الله..ومثلما هو العدل دائما..
لا عذر إطلاقا يا محمد لمن سيتخلف عن الإنتخابات..
لن أسامحه ابدا..ولن نسامحه جميعا..
الحمد لله والشكر لله..
مصر ستصبح إن شاء الله دولة مدنية حديثة عظمى..
وستتفجر طافاتنا جميعا يا محمد وعبقرياتنا فى كل المجالات..
ما أغلاه كان الحلم..وما أسعدنا بحقيقته الزاهية التى نعيشها اليوم
تحية لهذا الشعب
وهذا الشباب
وهذه الثورة المباركة الرائعة
تحية للنظام الذى ألهمنا
وتحية للقوات المسلحة..درع الوطن الحامى
وتحية لنا جميعا
ولكل المخلصين والشرفاء من أبناء الوطن
..

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*" كلاكيت..تانى مرة..وكل مرة.."*
*وصلوا...
الفاتحين..
رافعيين رايات الفتح..
حتى سقف سمائهم القريب..
لما فوق رؤوسهم الثقيلة ..
المعبأة بالرماد..
خفاقة راياتهم التى دهست منذ الأزل 
فى الطين..
خفاقة رايتهم الملوثة 
من خلف ماء العيون الراكدة..
مد يديك..
مد يديك على أقصى مدى
أسقط لى واحدة..
راية واحدة ..
مدوا أياديكم لأعلى فضا
أسقطوا تلك الرايات..
اسقطوهم واحدة..واحدة..

...


هانحن أمامكم ..
ننشب بين ضلوع الردى أيادينا..
بأصابع من طين..
هو ذاك الطين الأزلى..
الذى لطخ راياتكم من سواده
وتخمر داخلنا روحاً ويقيناً..
شجواً وحنيناً..
عزفاً وأنيناً..
سخينا ..
يغلى بتاريخ هذى الأرض..
وهذا الوطن..

...


صدورنا أمامكم..
مصدات قهر للطغاة..
وأحضاننا بياض..
لا تبقى عليها خطوط سوادكم
رؤؤسنا قبب مشطورة على أرواحنا..
ستظل تتحرك هناك وهنا..
تحنو تارة..
وتارة تلملم على الشطر الآخر 
تفاصيل الغياب..
توصل شطرى قممها
 فى عز هجير العباب ..


...


أمامكم وصلنا أكواما..
وسنصل حشوداً وزحاما....
نتسلق أعماق البئر الغارقين فيه..
انهض..
تشبث..
استمر..
لا تلتفت من وراءك..ولا تلقى النظرة الحسرى..
لا تنصت لصدى من سقط خلفك..
اقفز خارج بئرك..
فهاهو الضوء المدبب ينفذ فى الممر
وهاهو وجه الظلمات يشرق
ونار العالم من حولنا..
تحرق..
الأغانى تتصاعد سلاما
وسلاما وختاما
كلما اتبعت رسم الأرض ..
المحفورة فوقها خطاك..
وذكراك..
كلما اتبعت الطريق..والمحيا..
والرفيق..


....


انهض من بئرك..
لاتزال قبالتك شمس دوارة..
لم تسقط بعد فى شرك الحرية..






*

----------

